# UNS - Unilife Corporation



## Joe Blow (17 January 2010)

Unilife Corporation (UNS) was previously known as Unilife Medical Solutions (UNI).

For discussion of this company when it was known as Unilife Medical Solutions, please refer to the UNI thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3174


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (17 January 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Unilife Corporation (UNS) was previously known as Unilife Medical Solutions (UNI).
> 
> For discussion of this company when it was known as Unilife Medical Solutions, please refer to the UNI thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3174




Thanks Joe.

Just for the uniformed, Unilife shares will be traded on NASDAQ from February 10. From tomorrow only CDIs (Chess Depository Interests) will be available on the ASX. To all intents it should be business as usual except that CDIs carry no voting rights.

I will be intrigued to  see how the trading goes tomorrow after Friday's 12% rise, keeping in mind that T+3 will not be available for 2 weeks.


----------



## pacestick (17 January 2010)

yes I have spent some time trying to work that out possible scenarios are

1. trading dries up 
3. buyers continue but sellers dry up pushing sp up
there may be more I cant see why sellers would want to sell and wait when they can wait  till the delayed settlement is over and the sp is affected by the nasdaq price


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 January 2010)

pacestick said:


> yes I have spent some time trying to work that out possible scenarios are
> 
> 1. trading dries up
> 3. buyers continue but sellers dry up pushing sp up
> there may be more I cant see why sellers would want to sell and wait when they can wait  till the delayed settlement is over and the sp is affected by the nasdaq price




Good call Pace.

I would guess that quite a few traders are squealing right now as they cannot liquidate their UNI shares. Oh well, that's their problem. Go the longs!


----------



## shallumstuart (18 January 2010)

i bought UNI on friday morning, they are still on my etrade as UNI. Will they be changed to UNS automatically upon settlement date?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (18 January 2010)

shallumstuart said:


> i bought UNI on friday morning, they are still on my etrade as UNI. Will they be changed to UNS automatically upon settlement date?




Yes I believe so. 

Very interesting trading today. There has hardly been a single seller that has met a buyer. I still cannot believe why anybody (besides T+3) would have sold on Friday.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 January 2010)

Well guys, we are now 30% up in 3 days, and with another STRONG open on the cards led by the healthcare boom overnight in the US, UNS' rerating looks set to continue.


----------



## LeeTV (20 January 2010)

We are not far off the high of the $1.38 pre cap raising. Exciting times ahead for holders. Long term hold for me, the fun has just begun.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 January 2010)

LeeTV said:


> We are not far off the high of the $1.38 pre cap raising. Exciting times ahead for holders. Long term hold for me, the fun has just begun.




What I have found interesting is that in the last minute of pre-open at 4:09pm, there was a flurry of large 100k+ sell orders which appear and then disappear seconds later. It is so obvious that somebody is trying to lead shareholders to sell in a panic.

Anyway, non of it really matters as I would hazard a guess that we will be going through the $10USD list target, which equates to $1.67 AUD. I would believe that this healthy volume buying is from the US now that CDIs are available which are interchangeable with NASDAQ stock. In fact to take it one step further, I would guess that these purchases are to be used by a US broker to create a NASDAQ market i.e produce a sell side on the NASDAQ.

Here's to a $1.40 close tomorrow


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (21 January 2010)

LeeTV said:


> We are not far off the high of the $1.38 pre cap raising. Exciting times ahead for holders. Long term hold for me, the fun has just begun.




Once UNS goes through $1.38, it will have hit a 5 year high (including UNI data). By the look of things this morning, it could happen on open. Indicative open price is $1.35! Then onwards and upwards to the $3.65 August target by Griffin brokers.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (23 January 2010)

I had a call this morning from an uncle who I had pointed towards Unilife. He was worried about the US markets falling overnight again.

I highlighted to him that the OTC on UNIFF closed up at $1.41 AUD. He was bemused by this. I explained it to him as follows:

"Unlife is a clear strong uptrend technically and fundamentally. As the majority of Unlife's revenue will be in USD, whenever there are jitters on the markets there is a flight to the safety of the USD. Therefore any falls, or less than spectacular gains like last night, in the Unilife's US stock price are negated by some weakening in the AUD. So in effect its a win win situation for UNS CDI holders."

His response was "Errrr...you sound as though you know what you are talking about"

In simplistic terms, UNS CDI holders are well hedged against global jitters.


----------



## fullboost (24 January 2010)

Ub, what's your estimate of the pre-Naz sp?  My sence is that once the recent 138 high is breached then there will be some major clammering for positions pre-Naz which will surge it up towards 200.  Throw a couple of ann's in to the mix and look out.  Uni should have been in the 100's in late 2008 after the SA IA was signed.


----------



## shallumstuart (24 January 2010)

hmm my shares are still listed on etrade as UNI, and also on computershare as UNI. they are just set as status:suspend. Does anyone know of any reason why they wouldn't have been switched over to UNS yet? Reckon I should contact someone about it? I don't really like the fact that the stocks are tied up at the moment.


----------



## pacestick (24 January 2010)

The listing as uns is tied to the effective date of the scheme of arraingement  which i believe is 29 jan  in the meantime it is still possible to trade uns by phone apparently if you want trade uni as uns contact your broker


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 January 2010)

fullboost said:


> Ub, what's your estimate of the pre-Naz sp?  My sence is that once the recent 138 high is breached then there will be some major clammering for positions pre-Naz which will surge it up towards 200.  Throw a couple of ann's in to the mix and look out.  Uni should have been in the 100's in late 2008 after the SA IA was signed.




$2 is a good call I reckon FB. The gargantuan nature of the expected news items should ensure this price is met by anticipators who will buy as they will rightly view the news as being 'worth' even more.

Its a simple risk reward play here. The rewards far outweigh the risks' and with each passing day, upward pressure builds. Its Yankee buying in my opinion which is moving the price up.

What will be interesting though is how the stock fares if there is a 15% market correction. Even then I would rather be in than out.

I am looking forward to all of these news items, updated research reports as well as further Bloomberg and CNBC coverage.























.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 January 2010)

Up 12% today (at one point 18%). Volumes are decent but not spectacular. With 320m shares on issue, this tells me that many are in for the big ticket news. 

One doesn't start building a 250k+ sq foot production unit, for 1 billion syringes, for no reason. This fact is what moves UNS from spec stock to reality stock.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 January 2010)

Up almost 16% today, and closed at its highest for 5 year.  The way that the buys were coming from offscreen would suggest that the interest will keep on increasing until NASDAQ. I have just revised my Feb10, $2 Nasdaq list price to $2.50 based on an average 10c per day over the last 7 trading days.

Have a happy Australia day UNS holders. I will be celebrating it for the departure of the UNS fleet from Australia.


----------



## pacestick (25 January 2010)

Am estatic after years of being called nuts getting strange looks from freinds and relations they now call me lucky apparently all the research doeasnt count and its just like a lotto ticket i just smile smirk actually cause we have a LOT more coming


----------



## Jonathan (26 January 2010)

I noticed that the value of my portfolio has shrunk from over $100,000 in UNI to about $10,000 in UNS. Can someone explain to me why this is good news? I seem to have lost a lot of money in this transition.


----------



## pacestick (26 January 2010)

jonathon I would talk to my broker if i was you because that does not make sense. Different brokers are handling the scheme of arraingement in slightly different ways  comsec has UNI suspended is taking phone trades in uns  but is not as yet showing uns in my portfolio makes the whole portfolio look ugly however it will adjust either when the scheme of araingement comes into effect on 29 january or when the nasdaq listing occurs I am not sure which


----------



## JBR (26 January 2010)

I trade with Bell Direct and was told i could trade in UNS over the phone but would not see an updated portfolio until the 2nd or 3rd of Feb. Apparently that is when the registery will update and UNS will show up on everyones portfolio.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 January 2010)

UNIFF trades tonight, and without a lead from UNS, it will be interesting to see if it ploughs it's own furrow. It closed last night at about $1.66AUD, which is about 11c up on UNS' price. This should tell us for sure who is leading who. Gradually over the remaining 10 trading days until NASDAQ listing, I would expect the US to take more and more of the lead.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 January 2010)

Well well well. UNS is being spanked like a badly behaved child. Serves it right  for being spoilt and demanding 10% daily price increases!

Unilife holders who use Commsec as a platform, now have UNS appearing as a part of their portofolios as of today. This has no doubt contributed to panicked profit taking. 

There is also another factor in that the algorithmic trading has appeared since yesterday. This is the first time that they have put in an appearance since they went MIA at 95c. Conclusion = Bot trading & profit taking is keeping a lid on the share price. Seeing NASDAQ is 8 trading days away, it fits a perfect strategy of making sure that the price of the company is appealing  on Day 1 of NASDAQ.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 January 2010)

UNS got slaughtered today for aforementioned reasons. It attributed to a six figure fall in my portfolio  value

The plus point is that I have won the stock tipping comp. $75....kerchiingggg


----------



## bilo83 (29 January 2010)

Six figure! You must be in the top 20 holders?

I sold about 25% of my holdings at $1.50. Might try and top up if we get another session like today.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 January 2010)

bilo83 said:


> *Six figure! You must be in the top 20 holders?*
> 
> I sold about 25% of my holdings at $1.50. Might try and top up if we get another session like today.




That I am not.

I can't see it going down much further unless we have some bad news. The quarterly is due tonight or Monday, and pressure for NASDAQ is building - only 8 trading days left.


----------



## pacestick (31 January 2010)

there is only 8 trading days to nasdaq listing. This alone should cause a sp rise to narrow the difference between an expected higher sp on the nasdaq and the one on the asx, however to counter this it is quiite possible that the  bot trading which reappeared after australia day will continue. On the positive side the list of agreed drugs from  sanofi aventis is due out today read tomorrow  for us and europe time .This shou;d free the company to complete negotiations with other pharmas. My conclusion therefore  is that even if the robotic tradimng manipulation of the market continues this week it will be smashed in an upward surge  between the 9th and 12th of feb


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 February 2010)

New Griffin Securities Report (3rd link down):

http://biomedreports.com/research/cat_view/41-stock-research-reports.html


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 February 2010)

The reduction in the price target from $3.65 (Aug10) to $2.75 (Jan11) is due to the capital raising+stock incentive plan.

However, it is worth noting that the DCF is now stretching to 2015 and shows increased revenue forecasts for each year until 2015.

Note that 2012 and 2014 (150m uniits pa) are now dedicated to Unifill Select in this model. Personally, I cannot see UNS mothballing the other syringes for those two years. I would therefore expect a ramp up in production of another line in each of those years i.e 300m pa production.

Therefore the DCF model is VERY conservative, and not just on this factor. I expect that the true story will emerge as this year progresses.


----------



## pacestick (6 February 2010)

By close uns had recovered most of the ground lost in the earlier market sell off .It finished down 1.5 cents . This strength is probably an indication of an expected increase in sp following nasdaq listing wednesday night. Meanwhile the robotic trader remains active  it will be interesting to see if that game stops when nasdaq listing occurs


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (9 February 2010)

Unilife have stated that NASDAQ listing will occur 'around Feb 10'. So that is tomorrow. Trading seems very quiet before such a big event.


----------



## bilo83 (9 February 2010)

Looks like people are jumping in again.

Is Thursday likely to be the first day of ASX trading post Nasdaq?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (9 February 2010)

bilo83 said:


> Looks like people are jumping in again.
> 
> Is Thursday likely to be the first day of ASX trading post Nasdaq?




I would expect a MUCH bigger frenzy if tomorrow were to be the last day before Nasdaq. Oh well we will see.


----------



## LeeTV (12 February 2010)

Another milestone for Unilife we are offically to be listed in the US "on or around February 16, 2010 under the ticker UNIS" 



*UNILIFE CORPORATION TO COMMENCE TRADING ON THE NASDAQ GLOBAL MARKET SEC DECLARES FORM 10 EFFECTIVE*

Lewisberry, P.A. (February 12, 2010) Unilife Corporation (Company) (ASX:UNS,
NASDAQ: UNIS) today announced that the US Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) declared the Company's Form 10 registration statement effective, clearing the path for Unilife Corporation's listing on the NASDAQ.

The Company expects trading of Unilife Corporation common stock to  commence on NASDAQ on or around February 16, 2010 under the ticker "UNIS".

Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, stated, “I would like to thank the Unilife team for the completion of this significant corporate milestone. In particular, I wish to note the important contribution made by the Unilife Finance department, and our Australian and US legal representatives DLA Phillips Fox and DLA Piper who worked tirelessly to achieve this approval within our projected timeframe.
“Despite severe weather conditions in the eastern portion of the US that caused a shutdown of all Federal Government offices in Washington, D,C, and restricted operations in both Pennsylvania and New York City, our team has been able to work co-operatively to complete the work necessary to achieve this result. I must compliment the Unilife team and our advisors for an outstanding effort.”

The Company also wishes to advise that by the time trading of Unilife common stock commences on NASDAQ, it will have published on its website (www.unilife.com) a list of Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) to support shareholders wishing to trade on either the ASX or NASDAQ. The Company has also now opened an Investor Hotline to assist with shareholder enquiries during this period. The enquiry line numbers are 1800 632 680 (Australia toll free), +1 866 496 5819 (US toll free) and or +61 2 8256 3394 (International).


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (12 February 2010)

Yep Lee. Its the final tick of an outstanding effort by Unilife. Now to see how much the USA will rerate this capped stock by.


----------



## pacestick (12 February 2010)

UNIS due to start trading on nasdaq  on or about 16th. Monday the 15th is a public holiday in the USA .It will be interesting to see if

 1. The company halts trading of UNS on the  monday tuesday  and recomences after the first day trading of UNIS 
or 
2. If UNS is traded between monday opening and Tuesdays close what effect it will have on the SP it is possible that it could race away or it is possible that shares for sale will dry up.

What does appear to have happened is that the bot  which has been active for some time now was unable to hold the sp down to the prices around $1.30 that it seems to be working towards:


----------



## resourceboom (12 February 2010)

Hi Pace
As a guess I'd say maybe one day late, listing on Nasdaq on Wed night, gives a bit more promo time and with the public holiday and all.
I doubt there'll be any trading halt on ASX tho.

And last traded price on ASX before Nasdaq, I'll have a stab at $1.50 as there is still speculation that she'll boom onto the Nasdaq and with pending announcements; the most interesting imo will be what they release on the exclusivity list.


----------



## Santoro (13 February 2010)

I see that UNIS is found and displayed when searching on the NASDAQ "Real time quotes" albeit without any market prices at this stage.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 February 2010)

Santoro said:


> I see that UNIS is found and displayed when searching on the NASDAQ "Real time quotes" albeit without any market prices at this stage.




Yes Santoro. It is great news. With TZL coming out of hibernation soon, I reckon its going to be a great few weeks for us (that is if you do hold UNS).

I expect strong buying on Monday and Tuesday (if we don't go into a TH for whatever reason)


----------



## Mink178 (18 February 2010)

Hi all UNS UNIS holders and watchers...The UNIS common stock has rocketed in the US to $17.9US. What effect will this have on my UNS CDI that is hovering at $1.41 back here in Oz on the ASX? Will the 1:6 ratio keep it level with any US rises?


----------



## bilo83 (18 February 2010)

This is what UNS holders have been waiting for. Amazing trading on nasdaq last night! Last trade $ 17.90 ($3.31 equivaluent for UNS!!!)

Best Bid / Ask $ 10.22 / $ 18 
High / Low $ 26.40 /  $ 11 
Share Volume 28,890 

Better volume, but I get the feeling order book was thin which explains the wild swings. Should be a very good trading day here, but I feel volumes will have to pick up on nasdaq to close the valuation gap.


----------



## chb (18 February 2010)

up 25 cents as of now(8:39 WST)

nice!

i should have bought more 


hopefully more rises to come in the future


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 February 2010)

chb said:


> up 25 cents as of now(8:39 WST)
> 
> nice!
> 
> ...




chb in my opinion this is just the beginning. Next week should be a ripper with the Sanofi Aventis therapeutic drugs list agreement due. At this point we will be able to narrow down the size of Unilife's market. I really to expect it to be $1billion-$2billion in 5-7 years, or $25-$50 USD a share.


----------



## chb (19 February 2010)

Just read the announcement, seems like it depends if they both agree on a list. Time to wait and see I suppose...


Not sure whether I should put a bit more into it! indecisions


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (19 February 2010)

chb said:


> Just read the announcement, seems like it depends if they both agree on a list. Time to wait and see I suppose...
> 
> 
> Not sure whether I should put a bit more into it! indecisions




I'm sure they will. It would make no sense for both companies to be involved over a period of several years, and then squabble at the last moment. Don't forget that Sanofi Aventis have paid Unilife millions to industrialize their syringes.


----------



## chb (20 February 2010)

Got smacked again last night in the US. I wonder if someone knows something we don't about the agreement


Have no doubt it'll pick up again in a few weeks


----------



## pacestick (20 February 2010)

chb said:


> Got smacked again last night in the US. I wonder if someone knows something we don't about the agreement




The downward push on the nasdaq is almost certainly due to more common stock being available .UNiS posted on its website that  computershare  had been unable to process the transfers due to the severe weather in the USA . However as the law of supply and demand kicks in the sp on the nasdaq has fallen  and the sp on the asx has risen although no where near predictions . I suspect that the asx price will move up again on monday, however any major increase in sp is dependent on
                       1. a unis announcements re sales of unitract
                       2. finalisation of the exclusive agreement with Sanofi Aventis 
                        3. Announcement of fuirther agreements with other pharmas

AS  3 is dependent on 2  and 2 is due by the end of the month  which is 1 week away
I would expect the sp to go  upwards in the next two weeks 

disclosure I hold  uns cdis


----------



## LeeTV (23 February 2010)

A great close today on good volume VWAP $1.53. Futures are looking good for a green day on the NASDAQ.

Don't forget that CEO Alan Shortall will be ringing the NASDAQ closing bell at around 3.45 pm EST(4.45 am Perth time)today which can be viewed live here.

_Unilife is pleased to advise that CEO Alan Shortall will preside over the NASDAQ closing bell ceremony on Monday, February 22, 2010. Members of Unilife's management team and guests will join Mr. Shortall at the ceremony, which will take place at the NASDAQ MarketSite in Times Square and will be broadcast live._


----------



## LeeTV (23 February 2010)

Unilife Corporation rings the NASDAQ Closing Bell

Unilife Corporation Donates First Shipment of Unitract(TM) Safety Syringes to Haitian Relief Efforts


----------



## LeeTV (23 February 2010)

This is the link to the _full_ closing ceremony: Unilife Corporation rings the NASDAQ Closing Bell


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (23 February 2010)

LeeTV said:


> Unilife Corporation rings the NASDAQ Closing Bell
> 
> Unilife Corporation Donates First Shipment of Unitract(TM) Safety Syringes to Haitian Relief Efforts




I didn't donate to Haiti, but through Unilife now feel as though I have.  They must be confident of future revenue to be giving them away before having sold any.


----------



## chb (25 February 2010)

Anyone else worried that there has been a steady decline in UNIS? Perhaps there is going to be a negative announcement coming...


----------



## LeeTV (25 February 2010)

chb said:


> Anyone else worried that there has been a steady decline in UNIS? Perhaps there is going to be a negative announcement coming...




Never like to see the sp declining, obviously, but I think UNIS is just reaching parity with UNS(CDI's).

The after hours finish of UNIS overnight was $8 USD
8.00 USD = 8.95536 AUD / 6(CDI's) = $1.49 AUD
The close for UNS on Wednesday was $1.475 AUD

So we have reached parity, now who is leading who is the question? We really need the announcement out about the exclusivity agreement, which is over due, to put a rocket under the sp.


----------



## LeeTV (25 February 2010)

Stock Alert for Unilife Corp. (UNIS)
_Posted by BeaconEquity.com on Feb 24, 2010 _

Unilife Corp. (NASDAQ: UNIS) made its debut into the American markets last week. We had a chance to speak with the CEO, Alan Shortall today to figure out what this seemingly unknown company was all about. We left the call having gained some new insight into the Company and the direction it appears to be heading. The management team is absolutely ecstatic with where the Company is going and how it has grown in the past 7 years. There are a few main reasons why this company is so excited about the future; their exclusive contract with Pharmaceutical giant Sanofi-Aventis, their patented range of retractable syringes, and the growing demand for a safer needle alternative.

Unilife is in a $40 million exclusive rights agreement with Sanofi-Aventis. The Pharmaceutical company has exclusive rights to negotiate the purchase of Unilifes patent protected Ready-to-Fill (Prefilled) syringe, the Unifill. The Unifill is the worlds first and only known prefilled syringe with automatic safety features fully integrated within the barrel. This contract has helped Unilife fund the industrial program they started in 2008. In addition, the Company has retained the right to negotiate with other pharmaceutical companies seeking to use the Unifill syringe with drugs and vaccines marketed in therapeutic areas outside of those retained exclusively by Sanofi-Aventis. With the $1.5 billion market for prefilled syringes growing in double-digits every year, this allows ample room for long-term growth. The Company is now building a state-of-the art facility in Pennsylvania with the capacity to manufacture up to 400 million of its syringes per year.

Unilife is developing a full proprietary range of retractable syringes that are divided into two product brands the Unitract range of plastic syringes for use with vials and the Unifill range of glass syringes that are prefilled by pharmaceutical companies with an injectable drug or vaccine. All Unilife syringes share the same unique technology platform; the syringe is able to retract the needle while it is still in the patient, and secondly, the person administering the injection controls the speed of this needle retraction into the barrel. This is different from the competition which uses syringes with safety features that must either be clipped on, or do not offer controlled needle retraction. The competing syringes in the prefilled syringe market are also bigger, which adds to storage and transportation costs. The Unifill syringe is the most efficient, safe and effective needle on the market. Of course best of all, this technology is patented.

Lastly, the demand for something like safe needles is astronomical. The CEO shared some sobering statistics about injuries and deaths due to needle stick injuries. 1.3 million people die every year due to unsafe needle use. Furthermore, in the United States, where legislation has been passed on safe needle use, more than 600,000 healthcare workers receive a needlestick injury annually. There is without a doubt a need and demand for safe needles, making this both a lucrative and socially beneficial market.

Unilife has the potential to be a big-time player in a much needed industry, because of its contract with Sanofi-Aventis, its patented Unifill syringe and the demand for a safer needle alternative. The CEO was extremely excited and has good reason to be. Keep an eye on UNIS as it is now publicly traded on the NASDAQ.


----------



## chb (25 February 2010)

LeeTV said:


> Never like to see the sp declining, obviously, but I think UNIS is just reaching parity with UNS(CDI's).
> 
> The after hours finish of UNIS overnight was $8 USD
> 8.00 USD = 8.95536 AUD / 6(CDI's) = $1.49 AUD
> ...




I would imagine it to be UNIS. UNIS had a great start and this resulted in a major jump in UNS. Days after, UNS is following UNIS down.


----------



## pacestick (27 February 2010)

Basically investors are  are sitting around watching traders play with these shares  something that would not have happened twelve to eighteen months ago the volume wasnt there. Investors are waiting for an announcement re finalisation of the restriction agreement with Sanofi which is due tomorrow if the last announcement is accurate and i have no reason to believe that it wont be.
This will free UNIS/UNS to follow up initial negotiations with other pharma .The length  of time untill we get announcements  on agreements with those other  companies  will probably depend on how far those  initial negotiations had proceded.
In the meantime  this link gives the average analysts predictions of the rise in 
the sp  by comparing their estimates to the current price . I have to assume that their is an error either in my calculation or a typo in the report  as i come up with about $389.00 a cdi  wheras i was expecting  a top of about 10% of that any comments
http://www.nasd100.com/2010/02/top-...ghest-upside-potential-as-of-feb-23-2010.html


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 February 2010)

pacestick said:


> In the meantime  this link gives the average analysts predictions of the rise in
> the sp  by comparing their estimates to the current price . I have to assume that their is an error either in my calculation or a typo in the report  as i come up with about $389.00 a cdi  wheras i was expecting  a top of about 10% of that any comments
> http://www.nasd100.com/2010/02/top-...ghest-upside-potential-as-of-feb-23-2010.html




Pace, that 30603.4% potential upside is incorrect, as at the time the sp was about 15c higher. So the potential upside now is more like 34,000%.

Remember, this is *potential* upside, ie if Unilife's syringes become the industry standard syringe, many years in the future, and if they can stave of a takeover attempt.


----------



## Santoro (28 February 2010)

pacestick said:


> Investors are waiting for an announcement re finalisation of the restriction agreement with Sanofi which is due tomorrow if the last announcement is accurate and i have no reason to believe that it wont be.




Where in the announcements or press releases does it mention the "finalisation of the restriction agreement with Sanofi " date being tomorrow?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 February 2010)

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1476170/000095012310007104/c94794e10v12bza.htm

*Strategic Partnership with sanofi-aventis*

We started to collaborate with sanofi-aventis in 2003 for the development of the Unifill syringe as a next-generation drug delivery safety device. Sanofi-aventis is a large, global pharmaceutical company, whose products span multiple therapeutic areas, including cardiovascular diseases, thrombosis, oncology, metabolic diseases, internal medicine and vaccines. We believe that sanofi-aventis is currently the world’s largest purchaser of prefilled syringes.
We have signed an exclusive licensing agreement with sanofi-aventis. Under the exclusive licensing agreement, we have granted sanofi-aventis an exclusive license to certain of our intellectual property in order and solely to develop, in collaboration with us, the Unifill syringe for use in and sale to the prefilled syringe market within those therapeutic areas to be agreed upon between us, and a non-exclusive license outside those therapeutic areas that are exclusive to sanofi-aventis or after the expiration of the exclusive license with sanofi-aventis. Pursuant to the exclusive licensing agreement, sanofi-aventis has paid to us a â‚¬10 million upfront one-time fee. *The exclusive license granted thereunder has an initial term expiring on June 30, 2014, unless we and sanofi-aventis fail to agree by February 28, 2010 upon the list of therapeutic areas that are exclusive to sanofi-aventis, in which event the exclusive license will have a term until June 29, 2012 for all therapeutic areas.* If, during the term of the exclusive license, sanofi-aventis has purchased the Unifill syringe for use with a particular drug product, sanofi-aventis will receive a ten-year extension of the term of the exclusive license, which extension will be reduced to five years if sanofi-aventis does not sell a minimum of 20 million units of the product in any of the first five years of such ten-year extension period.
Under the exclusive licensing agreement, we are not precluded from using certain of our intellectual property to develop, license and sell any products in any market other than the ready-to-fill syringe market, or from entering into licensing or other business arrangements with other pharmaceutical companies for the ready-to-fill syringe market outside those therapeutic areas that are exclusive to sanofi-aventis, or after the expiration of the exclusive license with sanofi-aventis. If we grant a license to a third party in respect of the ready-to-fill syringe market, then we are required to pay sanofi-aventis 70% of any access, license or other upfront fee received from such third party for access to purchase the products until our payments to sanofi-aventis have totaled â‚¬10 million, following which we are required to pay 30% of such fees we receive through the end of the initial exclusivity period. We are also required to pay sanofi-aventis an annual royalty payment of 5% of the revenue generated from any sale of the Unifill syringe to third parties, up to a maximum amount of â‚¬17 million in such royalty payments.
On June 30, 2009, we signed an industrialization agreement with sanofi-aventis. The industrialization agreement sets forth the terms for the collaboration between the parties to design, develop, scale up and industrialize the Unifill syringe, including the timetable and milestones for the industrialization program. Under the industrialization agreement, sanofi-aventis has agreed to provide up to â‚¬17 million in payments to us based on milestones we achieve in our industrialization program. The industrialization program began in July 2008 and is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2010. From October 2008 through December 2009, we have received payments of â‚¬11.5 million under the industrialization agreement. Key hurdles which remain until we complete the industrialization program include the development of a pilot automated assembly system, the completion of a new manufacturing facility and the establishment of a designated cleanroom for the installation of the automated assembly system. The industrialization agreement required sanofi-aventis to provide a list to us that specifies therapeutic drug classes for which it seeks to market the Unifill syringe on an exclusive basis. We and sanofi-aventis are discussing the exclusivity list sanofi-aventis provided us and if the list is agreed, sanofi-aventis will retain exclusive rights to the use of the product within these designated therapeutic drug classes until June 30, 2014, subject to the extension described above. If we are unable to reach an agreement on the list, then sanofi-aventis will retain full exclusivity across all therapeutic classes only until June 29, 2012. Unless terminated earlier, the industrialization agreement has a term until the completion of the industrialization program.
The industrialization agreement provides that, subject to the full completion of the industrialization program, the parties will negotiate a supply agreement for the manufacture and purchase of the final product on a commercial scale. The supply agreement will provide that sanofi-aventis and its affiliates will purchase the final product exclusively from us, and the industrialization agreement provides that we are not required to commit more than 30% of our expected installed production capacity to sanofi-aventis and its affiliates for the 12 months following the receipt of a purchase order. Any order of sanofi-aventis, together with its other orders, that will exceed the 30% capacity limit will require up to a maximum of 24 months lead time before we are required to commence delivery of that order.


9

Table of Contents

Pursuant to the industrialization agreement, if UMSL agrees to, or proposes to agree to, a change of control with a third party, UMSL must give a written notice to sanofi-aventis, who will be entitled, within five business days, to make an offer on at least equivalent terms. In the absence of an improved change of control proposal, UMSL must accept the matching offer of sanofi-aventis. If UMSL receives an improved change of control offer from the third party, then UMSL must give a further notice to sanofi-aventis for it to make a further matching offer. In addition, if during the term of the industrialization agreement, a change of control that does not involve sanofi-aventis, or its affiliates, obtaining control of UMSL (i) is not recommended by UMSL’s board of directors, (ii) will cause harm to sanofi-aventis, as defined in the agreement or (iii) under which Mr. Alan Shortall, our CEO and director, is not to continue in such capacities for at least two years after the change of control, then sanofi-aventis will have the right to terminate the industrialization agreement within ten business days after receiving a notice from UMSL, or after it otherwise becomes aware of the change of control. Pursuant to the industrialization agreement, a change of control means, in general terms, a change in the ownership of 50% or more of UMSL’s shares or the power to determine the majority composition of UMSL’s board of directors or any other event that UMSL’s board determines to be a change of control event.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 February 2010)

One way or another, there should be an announcement tomorrow. The question is whether this needs to be Australia time or US time. 

Personally, rather in than out.


----------



## Slipperz (28 February 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> One way or another, there should be an announcement tomorrow. The question is whether this needs to be Australia time or US time.
> 
> Personally, rather in than out.




Nice find UBIQUITOUS. 

I went hunting for something with a set date on it and came up empty handed.

Found something close from the crystal research report but couldn't post a link until I got my posts up


----------



## Slipperz (28 February 2010)

Santoro said:


> Where in the announcements or press releases does it mention the "finalisation of the restriction agreement with Sanofi " date being tomorrow?




I have backtracked through a lot of reports and announcements and haven't found anything with Feb 28th as a definitive timeline to be met.

Reading the report from Crystal research analysts (see link) they imply that UNS hopes to have the exclusivity deal finalised by Feb 2010.









It would now seem that these negotiations are ongoing.

Given the amount of money SA have contributed to the industrialisation of the unifill it seems unlikely to me they will pull out of the deal at this stage and just some patience is required.



http://www.crystalra.com/pdf/UNI_1QFY2010_01-11-2010.pdf


----------



## pacestick (28 February 2010)

The importance of finalising the exclusivity list is not because of the amount of syringes that Sanofi wish to purchase but because the negotiations  which unilife is having with other pharams cannot be concluded until the list is finalised . 
It maybe that sanofi wishes to add the unifil select to the agreement (thats pure speculation on my part)

I also am of the opinion that we will get an announcement monday probably during nasdaq hours whether it is the agreement being finalised or that negotiations are continuing is another story.  Still very happy with my investment wish i had  had more money to buy more  when it was below 0.30cents but still sitting on the best percentage gain of ten years in the market and it really is only a fraction of where it is going if you look at the analystes reports


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 February 2010)

pacestick said:


> The importance of finalising the exclusivity list is not because of the amount of syringes that Sanofi wish to purchase but because the negotiations  which unilife is having with other pharams cannot be concluded until the list is finalised .
> It maybe that sanofi wishes to add the unifil select to the agreement (thats pure speculation on my part)
> 
> I also am of the opinion that we will get an announcement monday probably during nasdaq hours whether it is the agreement being finalised or that negotiations are continuing is another story.  Still very happy with my investment wish i had  had more money to buy more  when it was below 0.30cents but still sitting on the best percentage gain of ten years in the market and it really is only a fraction of where it is going if you look at the analystes reports




Pace, considering that the agreement deadline was originally in December 09, and AS said that they were quite happy with the draft of the list (at the AGM), I would say that there will be no further delay. Any further delay would not be in Unlife's best interest as they have other pharma interest.


----------



## Slipperz (3 March 2010)

Well the good news is out and the market is underwhelmed.

Not that 7% is to be sneezed at  but now this stock has been effectively derisked with the SA deal it's all blue skies and upwards from here.

Will be very interesting to see how the Nasdaq responds tonight.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100303/pdf/31p1sxf55vpfsb.pdf


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (4 March 2010)

Slipperz, although no purchase order has been received, for Sanofi Aventis to negotiate exclusivity to Vaccine and Antithrombotic therapeutic classes, it means that they have in effect agreed to a $16billion, 10 year deal. And this is just the beginning.

For Unilife to still be valued at less than $500m is ridiculous. I am convinced that as stock transfers to Nasdaq, there is a strong likelihood that UNIS will be valued  in the $2-$3billion region within the next 6 months. One only has to look at other stocks on Nasdaq to see my reasons why.


----------



## chb (5 March 2010)

Slipperz said:


> Well the good news is out and the market is underwhelmed.
> 
> Not that 7% is to be sneezed at  but now this stock has been effectively derisked with the SA deal it's all blue skies and upwards from here.
> 
> ...




Just checked the nasdaq and it's down 62c or 7.86%.

Guessing people aren't happy with the agreement


----------



## Mink178 (15 March 2010)

Whats going on with UNS?? Price is on a slow or should I say maybe more of a moderate to fast slide down both here and in the US even after all the positive company announcements. What am I missing?


----------



## nawshus (15 March 2010)

I find it strange as well, all good news and no bad ones, but for some reason the sp has been declining for some time now. Just picked it up for 1.15 now it's around 1.11, didn't expect it to go that low.


----------



## Slipperz (15 March 2010)

nawshus said:


> I find it strange as well, all good news and no bad ones, but for some reason the sp has been declining for some time now. Just picked it up for 1.15 now it's around 1.11, didn't expect it to go that low.




Yes it has been a weak couple of weeks.

I sent an email to computershare asking them what  percentage of CDI's had been converted into common stock and they just replied that I need to ask unilife.

Will post the reply from the company.


----------



## sureshaus (18 March 2010)

I guess the sp will spike in the coming weeks after the all ords listing on the 19th and the conference call on tuesday the 23rd.  Lower the price better it looks in the eyes of potential investors.  After this week every increase in the SP of more than 5% will be in news and more people will be interested to know about the company. 

I just hope that my prediction comes true as I have invested all my money in this single company.


----------



## pacestick (21 March 2010)

If we follow the nasdaq  from friday night we will fall about 5% on monday.The medium and long term fundamentals on this stock are so strong that it will make agood buying opurtunity:


----------



## pacestick (22 March 2010)

followed the nasdaq down with  a near 5% fall on the asx. However a number of upward pressures on the sp tomorrow
                 1. The health section of the nasdaq should respond well to the new american legislation and Unilife should be carried alomng with it.
                  2. the ceo of Unilife is to give a breifing  on the last three months achievements hopefully he will  also  give some indication of 
                    a. when orders may be received from sanofi aventis and for how many prefills
                     b. the state of negotiations with other pharmas re orders for 
prefills 

                    3. Much of friday nights fall on the nasdaq was likely due to investors and traders covering their positions on a  range of stocks as they were required to do so by close on friday new york time .If so this should have worked its way out of the system .

Therefore i am hopefull that we should see a good rise in the sp tomorrow and the rest of the week . 

DO NOT MAKE ANY DECISIONS  ON THIS INFORMATION DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH AS I AM JUST BLUNDERING AROUND IN THE SHAREMARKET MAKING A FEW BOB HERE AND THERE


----------



## Mink178 (29 March 2010)

UNS is looking like its playing a game of limbo for the past few weeks (How low can you go?!)  I hope not too much lower!!! So many positives in the company and yet its price keeps diving? whats going on?


----------



## Lachlan6 (29 March 2010)

sureshaus said:


> I just hope that my prediction comes true as I have invested all my money in this single company.




I sure hope this is not the case!!! Certainly the least wise thing to ever do in financial markets. I am extremely bullish the prospects of UNS but remember it is still considered speculative.


----------



## pacestick (3 April 2010)

There is a new griffin report out  the fugures in it would appear to be conservative


http://www.proactivenewsroom.com/Default.a...UNIS31Mar10.pdf


----------



## Santoro (6 April 2010)

Significant jump in price and volume on the NASDAQ last night, anybody aware of any announcements. Did appear that the price was being contained since its listing, but that was on low volumes of 20K to 80K, nearly 3 mil shares traded last night.



> Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (Nasdaq: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced it has received from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) 510(k) market clearance for the Unitract(TM) 1mL Insulin Syringes assembled at its Lewisberry, PA manufacturing facility.
> 
> Following FDA-clearance for US-assembled units of the Unitract(TM) 1mL Insulin Syringe, Unilife has immediately shifted manufacturing activities at Lewisberry to a four shift, 24 hour, 7 day per week (24/7) manufacturing cycle. This 24/7 manufacturing cycle is expected to maximize annual production capacities for the Unitract(TM) 1mL syringes and further improve manufacturing cost-efficiencies.




Announcement 05/04/2010

Hold


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 April 2010)

Santoro said:


> Significant jump in price and volume on the NASDAQ last night, anybody aware of any announcements. Did appear that the price was being contained since its listing, but that was on low volumes of 20K to 80K, nearly 3 mil shares traded last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The key question for me now is that with most of the stock here on the ASX, will the price here be managed lower again in future weeks, or will Unilife keep on making new highs? I sold all of my holdings on the last spike up to buy TZL. I am quite happy to buy back in once the bot games are over, albeit at a much higher price. The story is far too compelling not to have on my watchlist!!!


----------



## LeeTV (20 April 2010)

A surge in interest over night for UNIS and then closely followed today by UNS(up 12%) following some comments made by Crammer of Mad Money after Alan set the record straight. For those that haven't been following this story watch the 3 videos in order below:

Video 1

Video 2

Video 3

Cramer's 'Mad Money' Recap: a Rally Against All Odds (Final)

In the "Executive Decision" segment, Cramer spoke with Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife (UNIS), maker of clinical safety syringes. Cramer panned the stock on April 9, but welcomed Shortall to the show to prove him wrong.

Shortall said there are over 3 million needle injuries around the world every year, and his company's patented safety syringe has validated technology to reduce those injuries. He demonstrated how Unilife's syringe contains a retractable needle, thereby eliminating the possibility of injuries.

Shortall said that there are over 2.5 billion pre-filled syringed produced every year, and Unilife is on track ramp up production to 800 to 900 million units per year in just the next five to six years. He said Unilife's gross margins are also better than transitional syringes given that its partners absorb most of the marketing costs.

When asked about the company's volatile share price when it came public, Shortall explained that due to a glitch in the IPO, some of the company's Australian shares did not transfer correctly to the NASDAQ, causing a shortage, and a spike in the share price.

After hearing Shortall's case, and seeing the Unilife's products first hand, Cramer said he'd blessed the stock as a speculation, given that it still has a long way to go towards becoming a large medical device company, and its product offerings, while patented, are still narrow in scope.


----------



## J&M (20 April 2010)

thanks Lee for posting and the video 
I only have a small holding which I got for 1.23  it seemed to be going sideways 
will now hold and wait 

James


----------



## LeeTV (20 April 2010)

J&M said:


> thanks Lee for posting and the video
> I only have a small holding which I got for 1.23  it seemed to be going sideways
> will now hold and wait
> 
> James



It's taking longer than most thought to take hold in the US but I think momentum is now with UNIS. Cracking open on the NASDAQ tonight on great volume. Expect UNS to run again tomorrow.


Unilife Corporation(NasdaqGM: UNIS)
Real-Time: 7.25  0.98 (15.63%) 9:52AM EDT

Last Trade: 7.41 
Trade Time: 9:37AM EDT 
Change:  1.14 (18.18%) 
Prev Close: 6.27 
Open: 7.18 
Bid: 7.35 x 600 
Ask: 7.40 x 100 
1y Target Est: 15.00 
Day's Range: 7.00 - 7.25 
52wk Range: 5.41 - 26.40 
Volume: 568,154 
Avg Vol (3m): 195,332 
Market Cap: 389.87M 
P/E (ttm): N/A 
EPS (ttm): -0.16 
Div & Yield: N/A (N/A)


----------



## LeeTV (30 April 2010)

Unilife Enters Indian Healthcare Market

Begins Discussions with Local Healthcare and Pharmaceutical Leaders
LEWISBERRY, Pa., April 29 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (Nasdaq: UNIS; ASX: UNS), a leading developer of safety medical devices, today announced its entry into the Indian market to help support efforts by the Central Government of India and international agencies to institute the mandatory use of safety syringes within local healthcare facilities. 

Dr. Gerald Verollet, Vice-President of Scientific and International Affairs, has relocated to India to co-ordinate discussions between Unilife and government agencies, healthcare facilities and pharmaceutical companies regarding the use of Unilife's proprietary range of safety syringes. Prior to joining Unilife in 2003, Dr. Verollet was the head of Medical Devices at the World Health Organization (WHO), playing a key role in the development and adoption of international standards for Auto-Disable (AD) syringes that incorporate safety features to automatically prevent the reuse and sharing of syringes. 

Unilife has also appointed Clinicare, a Mumbai-based national leader in the supply of innovative safety medical devices to Indian healthcare facilities and pharmaceutical companies, as its exclusive local partner. In addition to supporting Unilife's business development activities within India, Clinicare will also act as the Company's authorized national representative to secure the registration of its Unitract™ 1mL syringes with local regulatory authorities. 

India is one of the largest and fastest growing markets for medical devices and pharmaceutical products, with many world-class healthcare facilities now established across the country. Last year, the Central Government of India enacted legislation requiring all affiliated hospitals within the country to use only AD syringes. The adoption of laws mandating the use of single use syringes reflects estimates by WHO that between one half to two-thirds of the four billion injections administered in India each year are unsafe. Up to one-third of these unsafe injections are estimated to carry the risk of transmitting blood-borne viruses such as HIV and hepatitis C.

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, stated, "Unilife is an emerging global leader for innovative safety medical devices that is committed to enhancing and saving lives worldwide. While much of our focus remains on North America and European markets, our entry into India at this time represents a smart strategic move. India is one of the world's fastest growing healthcare markets, with a large number of excellent hospitals and established pharmaceutical companies." 

Dr. Verollet stated, "The mandatory use of AD syringes within India is a positive move that will help to improve injection safety standards across the country. However healthcare workers still remain at significant risk of infection from needlestick injuries from the AD syringes currently available in India.  These AD syringes are not able to protect healthcare workers from needlestick injuries alone, because the needle still remains exposed after use. 

"With a recent report finding that up to 80% of healthcare workers in New Delhi hospitals had incurred a needlestick injury in the last year, it is clear that Indian healthcare workers remain at significant risk. As such, we believe Unilife has a significant opportunity to introduce its Unitract™ Syringe with its unique automatic and controlled needle retraction features into a market that can benefit greatly from a health and humanitarian standpoint. I believe Unilife's range of safety syringes, which go beyond a simple AD feature, can offer the most effective solution to global unsafe injection practices. By working with Indian government departments, pharmaceutical companies and healthcare facilities, we hope to begin to play a role in the provision of the highest possible injection safety standards to Indian healthcare workers," concluded Dr. Verollet. 

The Unitract™ range of prefilled and clinical use syringes is the only known technology that combines the key feature of passive (automatic) and operator-controlled needle retraction with an independent AD feature. Operators are able to control the speed of automatic needle retraction directly from the body into the barrel of the syringe, where the needle is automatically locked, to virtually eliminate the risk of infection via potential transmission modes such as needlestick injuries, aerosol and reuse. 

Mr Jagdeep Shah, Director of Clinicare, stated, "We see an excellent opportunity in India for introducing the Unitract™ range of 1mL safety syringes for use within local healthcare facilities. Indian healthcare workers remain at significant risk of exposure to bloodborne pathogens due to needlestick injuries. This is a grave national concern  that needs better management. Given the high standards of many Indian healthcare facilities and the desire for local pharmaceutical companies to gain a competitive advantage, I believe Unilife is well positioned to build quality relationships with local government and industry leaders."


----------



## nawshus (30 April 2010)

Good news, UNI is making big moves. Thanks LeeTV for keeping us informed with you're quick announcements.


----------



## chb (15 May 2010)

(RTTNews) - Unilife Corp. (UNIS) announced preliminary financial results for the third quarter, posting a loss of $12.1 million or $0.23 per share, compared to a loss of $0.3 million or $0.01 per share in the same period  last year. Adjusted net loss for the quarter was $5.1 million or $0.10 per share, compared to adjusted net income of $0.5 million or $0.01 per share in the year-ago period.

On average, six analysts polled by Thomson Reuters expected the company to report earnings of $0.23 per share. Analyst's estimate typically exclude special items.

Revenues for the period were $2.4 million, compared to $4.1 million in the previous year quarter.

Read more: http://www.nasdaq.com/aspx/company-...fe-q3-loss-widens---quick-facts#ixzz0nx58BgkF


----------



## pacestick (29 May 2010)

Alan Shortall  recently held a briefing sessionas required by Nasdaq.The following information was given. A_ll italic words are my comments _
1.	The one mil production line is now being run 24 hours a day and 7 days a week maintained by four  6 hour shifts . This means that this assembly line is producing 40 million syringes a year, .
2.	 The orders from stetson are for one million syringes a year with the possibility  of increases  in the supply as Stetson require . 
3.	Mr Shortall said that interest in the one ml  exceeds the capability of the assembly line
4.	 Introduced to prospective USA distributor by Stasson  which resulted in the Americans doing trials which were a great success
5.	_Because of 2, 3 and 4 I would expect Unilife to commence building another one ml assembly line soon 
_
6.	Unifil final stage well on track _The  Unifill assembly line is being built by Mikron  in Denver Colorado and is due to be shipped to the Unilife factory in October when there will be four weeks of  tests  before the handover_ 
$34M in cash still remaining
 cash burn $1.6m per month
7.	Cash flow in should start in the third quarter of 2010 but not become serious money until first quarter 2011 from the on there should be an increasing cash flow .


----------



## pacestick (18 June 2010)

CHANGES IN SYRINGE MARKET

Becton Dickenson the world’s largest manufacturer of syringes has sold some of its non syringe but profit making operations in order to fund further development of their syringe range. This follows their unsuccessful defence of patent breach for their retractable syringe. They have obtained a court injunction to allow them to continue production while they prepare an appeal. One of their options is to purchase a competitor or competitors. The obvious ones would be 
1.	ritract the manufacturer of vanishpoint syringe which has the technology that they were using 
2.	 Unilife which would give them superior technology to vanishpoint and give them access to even a near monopoly of the growing prefill market.

http://www.bd.com/contentmanager/b_...de=20001&d=&s=press&dTitle=Press&dc=&dcTitle=


----------



## pacestick (27 June 2010)

UNS posted a good rise on Friday  Price up 12.5% and volume about 3 times average
However this was nothing compared  to the UNIS trading on the Nasdaq   where there was  8.12% rise, on volume of 6 942 345 !! with 3,015,316. traded after close   This compares to a daily average of about 30184 Stand by for a large buy of CDIs on the asx  tomorrow morning


----------



## JBR (28 June 2010)

pacestick said:


> UNS posted a good rise on Friday  Price up 12.5% and volume about 3 times average
> However this was nothing compared  to the UNIS trading on the Nasdaq   where there was  8.12% rise, on volume of 6 942 345 !! with 3,015,316. traded after close   This compares to a daily average of about 30184 Stand by for a large buy of CDIs on the asx  tomorrow morning




Do you mean sell ? Dropped 5% today and at one point down 8%. Not what I expected thats for sure.
Will be interesting to see how UNIS goes on the NASDAQ tonight.


----------



## pacestick (28 June 2010)

sorry i didnt allow for it being sunday in the USA  I am convinced that many shorted UNI in order to fill orders created by Funds when UNIS was added to the Russell 3000 index  They will need to get the shares from somewhere  and Buying CDIs and converting them would seem to be the  way to go


----------



## pacestick (29 June 2010)

With both volume and price down overnight I give up on predicting where it will go It is still possible that they may have to buy CDIs in the next few days to covered short positions otherwise we are left with the incredible figures of over 50% of the shares on the nasdaq changing hands in one day


----------



## pacestick (11 July 2010)

Unilife has been admitted to the Russell 3000 index. This is a list of companies used by investment funds in the USA to determine where they will place their funds. The Russell indexes seek to list the best companies in the world they are not ranked one to three thousand but there is also a Russell 2000 index which Unilife is not on.

                     THE METHODOLOGY OF THE RUSELL INDEXES


Russell produces a family of market cap-weighted U.S. equity indexes. All U.S. indexes are subsets of the Russell 3000E™ Index, which represents approximately 99% of the U.S. equity market. 

This is a summary of how these indexes are constructed. We also offer an in-depth description of the index methodology (PDF). 

Purpose 
 	•	Act as a performance standard for active managers. 
•	Serve as a proxy for asset allocation purposes. 
•	Become a purchasable and replicable vehicle for passive investment strategy. 

Determining index membership 
 	•	Rank the U.S. common stocks from largest to smallest market capitalization at each annual reconstitution period (May 31). 
•	Top 3,000 stocks become the Russell 3000 ® Index.
•	Largest 1,000 stocks become the Russell 1000 ® Index.
•	Next 2,000 stocks become the Russell 2000 ® Index.
•	The smallest 1,000 in the Russell 2000 Index plus the next smallest 1,000 comprises the Russell Micro cap Index.

Determining style index membership 
 	•	Rank each stock in the Russell 1000 and Russell 2000 by two variables: the book-to-price ratio and the I/B/E/S forecast long-term growth mean.
•	Combine variables to create a composite value score (CVS) for each stock. 
•	Rank the stocks by their CVS and apply a non-linear probability algorithm to the distribution to determine style membership weights. Roughly 70% are classified as all value or all growth and 30% are weighted proportionately to both value & growth. 

Exclusions 
 	•	Stocks trading below $1.00. 
•	Pink sheet and bulletin board stocks. 
•	Closed-end mutual funds, limited partnerships, royalty trusts, etc. 
•	Foreign Stocks and American Depositary Receipts (ADRs).

Adjustments 
 	•	Adjust shares outstanding for cross ownership and privately held shares to reflect shares available for trading. 
•	Adjust book value due to FAS 106 & 109 write-offs when determining price-to-book ratio for style classification. 

Maintenance 
 	•	Stocks deleted between reconstitution dates are not replaced.
•	Spin-offs and Initial Public Offerings are the only additions between reconstitution dates.
•	Dividends are reinvested on the ex-date.

http://www.russell.com/indexes/membership/methodology/russell_us_indexes_methodology.asp 



                                MARKET MAKERS 

You probably take for granted that you can buy or sell a stock at a moment's notice. Place an order with your broker, and within seconds, it is executed. Have you ever stopped to wonder how this is possible? Whenever an investment is bought or sold, there must be someone on the other end of the transaction. 

If you wanted to buy 1,000 shares of Disney, you must find a willing seller, and visa versa. It's very unlikely you are always going to find someone who is interested in buying or selling the exact number of shares of the same company at the exact same time. This begs the question, how is it that you can buy or sell anytime? This is where a market maker comes in. 
A market maker is a bank or brokerage company that stands ready every second of the trading day with a firm ask and bid price. This is good for you, because when you place an order to sell your thousand shares of Disney, the market maker will actually purchase the stock from you, even if he doesn't have a seller lined up. In doing so, they are literally "making a market" for the stock.
How do Market Makers make their Money?
Market Makers must be compensated for the risk they take; what if he buys your shares in IBM then IBM's stock price begins to fall before a willing buyer has purchased the shares? To prevent this, the market maker maintains a spread on each stock he covers. Using our previous example, the market maker may purchase your shares of IBM from you for $100 each (the ask price) and then offer to sell them to a buyer at $100.05 (bid). The difference between the ask and bid price is only $.05, but by trading millions of shares a day, he's managed to pocket a significant chunk of change to offset his risk.
http://beginnersinvest.about.com/od/beginnerscorner/l/blmarketmakers.htm

Unilife was admitted to the Russell 3000  on the 25 June  as a result there was a significant increase in trades of Unilife on the NASDAQ that day Alan Shortall CEO of Unilife made the following comment on the 28 June 
 Most companies that joined the Russell 3000 and associated indexes, including Unilife Corporation, experienced a significant increase in the trading volume of their common stock on U.S. exchanges on Friday, June 25.  There were almost seven million Unilife shares traded on Friday, which is the equivalent of 41.7 million CDIs with a value of approximately US$50 million. We expect much of the increase in Unilife trading volume on Friday represented the inflow of U.S. investors that track the Russell indexes." said Mr. Shortall. 
 As this would of represented a significant proportion of the shares available for the NASDAQ  and as it is unlikely that such a high proportion of shareholders would of sold I for one expected that the difference between the shares sold on the NASDAQ and those available to be made up from the purchase of CDIs on the ASX n and transferring them To the NASDAQ  however the amount of shares transferred from the ASX to the NASDAQ in the following days fell well short of the expected difference .
I would speculate therefore that the market Makers acted in a way similar to this 
   1. Held a small amount of shares  
    2. Churned the shares causing the 7 million trades The NASDAQ only records one million 1 hundred thousand as being accumulated in total on trades that day
   3. Purchased a small amount of CDIS after the day to fill any gaps 

This theory doesn’t quite make sense as their would still be a deficit but it’s the best I can come up with


----------



## pacestick (1 August 2010)

looks like the answer is that the difference is shorted . When they have to settle or if they have to it at all i don't know maybe they can keep rolling it over

http://www.nasdaq.com/aspxcontent/shortinterests.aspx?symbol=UNIS&selected=UNIS


----------



## Mink178 (13 August 2010)

So what is happening with UNS I havent been following my shares lately due to no movement for ages. where is UNS heading in the next few months? I thought this share was meant to gain momentum near the end of 2010 with factories completed and sales beginning and contracts signed etc etc..


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 August 2010)

Mink178 said:


> So what is happening with UNS I havent been following my shares lately due to no movement for ages. where is UNS heading in the next few months? *I thought this share was meant to gain momentum near the end of 2010 with factories completed and sales beginning and contracts signed etc etc.*.




Lol. Have you been reading Hotcopper? The Unilife thread on there is full of bull. There are a couple of good posters, but the rest are just dribblers who are trying to ramp the stock.

Yes, the company has a very bright future. However, I would not go by any share price predictions on Hotcopper.


----------



## pacestick (15 August 2010)

Mink178 said:


> So what is happening with UNS I havent been following my shares lately due to no movement for ages. where is UNS heading in the next few months? I thought this share was meant to gain momentum near the end of 2010 with factories completed and sales beginning and contracts signed etc etc..




 the factory is still being built the contract re sanofi Aventis is still to be signed  they cant produce untill the production line is built and installed in the as yet partially built factory so there is no point in signing re prefills before hand  as far as other syringes are concerned i have always believed it will be a slow penetration of the market and could take two or three years to make significant progress.

Both the factory and the production line are due in October  so I am of the opinion that we wont see any significant movement before  October November


----------



## Mink178 (25 August 2010)

*Re: UNS - share price going down*

hi everyone, would just like to ask if anyone has an idea why the share prices are going down for the past few days now... also any idea when it might start to climb up again?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 August 2010)

*Re: UNS - share price going down*



Mink178 said:


> hi everyone, would just like to ask if anyone has an idea why the share prices are going down for the past few days now... also any idea when it might start to climb up again?





I don't know why it is falling, but can tell you that the price will start to climb again on September 20 at 10:09 am


----------



## Mink178 (31 August 2010)

*Re: UNS - share price going down*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> but can tell you that the price will start to climb again on September 20 at 10:09 am



What is the significant event that will be happening on September 20 to make the price climb again??


----------



## Draco5 (31 August 2010)

*Re: UNS - share price going down*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> I don't know why it is falling, but can tell you that the price will start to climb again on September 20 at 10:09 am




On September 20 at 10:08 I'm going to buy up big.
Thanks for the tip UBIQUITOUS.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (31 August 2010)

I think he's talking about the factory being officially opened, which is also when Sanofi Aventis sign their purchasing deal with Unilife.

Not sure though, DYOR for certainty.


----------



## pacestick (31 August 2010)

i have no idea if the building will be open on  that date  i would have thought mid october  meanwhile  the CEO gave a breifing this morning  you can view it at this hyperlink
http://ir.unilife.com/eventdetail.cfm?eventid=85225
 note that the financial position could be seen as worsening due to the drop off in revenue from sanofi while payments are still being made  to build the factory and  production line as wellas accumulate a supply of 1 ml syringes . I for one would have been * very concerned if this deterioration had not occurred * simply because if means  that targets are being reached . It is normal for a start up company to spend more than it brings in  in this case the deterioration should be well and truly  finished by march  when the company expects to be in production of the unifill syringe 
one very happy camper here


----------



## pacestick (16 September 2010)

the CEO of UNilife is given a breifing at this conference which is occuring over the next two days 
is there any significance in the fact that neither BD or Coviden are presenting

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/st...re-conference-2010-09-15?reflink=MW_news_stmp
Stifel Nicolaus Hosts Annual Healthcare Conference

BOSTON, MA, Sep 15, 2010 (MARKETWIRE via COMTEX) -- Stifel, Nicolaus & Company, Incorporated, a full-service brokerage and investment banking firm, will host its Annual Healthcare Conference, September 15-17, 2010 at the Four Seasons Hotel in Boston. Institutional investors and company management will gather for this three-day conference, which will focus on opportunities and challenges in the healthcare industry for the remainder of 2010 and beyond.


The conference will showcase presentations from over 180 established and emerging public and private companies, including those engaged in biotechnology, diagnostics, healthcare IT & services, life science technology, major and specialty pharmaceuticals, and medical devices.

"We remain committed to broadening and deepening our coverage of the healthcare sector, one of the most important areas of growth in the U.S. economy. Despite broad economic weakness over the last year, healthcare spending continues to increase as a percentage of GDP. According to the Office of the Actuary, Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS), aggregate Healthcare spending, at 17% of GDP in 2009, is expected to reach 21% by 2019. Healthcare will continue to outpace growth of the overall economy, in our opinion -- fueling robust, long-term investment opportunities," said Ronald J. Kruszewski, Chairman, President, and Chief Executive Officer of Stifel Financial Corp.

The conference commences Wednesday morning and will be led by Stifel Nicolaus' eight senior healthcare research analysts: Thomas Carroll, health services; Charles Chon, medical devices; Jerry Doctrow, healthcare providers & REITs; Steven Halper, healthcare information technology and pharmaceutical services; Thomas Kouchoukos, medical devices; Annabel Samimy, specialty pharmaceuticals; Maged Shenouda, biotechnology; and Stephen Willey, biotechnology. Analysts will offer insight into the major trends impacting their respective sectors.

In addition to company insights, our keynote presentations feature first-class talent who are expected to challenge our perspectives and provide additional insights on the current debate regarding healthcare reform. We are pleased to host Nancy-Ann DeParle, Director of the White House Office for Health Reform, and Arnold Milstein, MD, MPH, Professor of Medicine and Director of the Clinical Excellence Research Center, Stanford University.

A full list of company participants includes:

ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. Achillion Pharmaceuticals Acura Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Affymax, Inc. Affymetrix, Inc. Agilent Technologies, Inc. Alder Biopharmaceuticals Inc. Alexion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Alimera Sciences, Inc. Allergan, Inc.

Allscripts Healthcare Solutions, Inc. Alnylam Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

Alphatec Holdings, Inc. Altea Therapeutics Amedisys, Inc. American Medical Systems, Inc. AmerisourceBergen Corporation Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc. AngioChem

AngioDynamics, Inc. Arcadian Management Services, Inc.

Ardea Biosciences, Inc. ArQule, Inc. Array BioPharma Inc. Arstasis

athenahealth, Inc. AutoGenomics, Inc. Auxilium Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Beckman Coulter, Inc. BioBehavioral Diagnostics Company BioDelivery Sciences International, Inc. Biogen Idec Inc. BioMarin Pharmaceutical, Inc. Bio-Rad Laboratories, Inc.

Cadence Pharmaceuticals, Inc. CambridgeSoft Corporation Cardinal Health, Inc. Celator Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Celgene Corporation

Cempra Pharmaceuticals Centene Corporation Cephalon, Inc. Cepheid

Ceregene, Inc. Cerner Corporation Conceptus, Inc. Concert Pharmaceuticals Inc. ConforMIS, Inc CONMED Corporation Corcept Therapeutics Incorporated Covance Inc. Cubist Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Cumberland Pharmacueticals Inc. Cytochroma Inc. DFine, Inc.

Dionex Corporation Dyax Corp. EGEN, Inc. eHealth, Inc. Emdeon Corporation Endo Pharmaceuticals Eurand (US) Exactech, Inc.

Exelixis, Inc. Express Scripts, Inc. ForteBio

Genomic Health, Inc. Gen-Probe Incorporated Gentiva Health Services, Inc. Genzyme Corporation Geron Corporation Given Imaging Ltd. GlobeImmune, Inc. HealthSpring, Inc Hill-Rom Holdings, Inc. Human Genome Sciences, Inc. Idenix Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Ikonisys Inc. ImmunoGen, Inc. Inhibitex, Inc. Inovio Pharmaceuticals Inspire Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Insulet Corporation

Integra LifeSciences Corporation InterMune, Inc. ISIS Pharmaceuticals, Inc. ISTA Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Keryx Biopharmaceuticals Kindred Healthcare, Inc. Lexicon Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Ligand Pharmaceuticals Inc. Light Sciences Oncology Inc. Lincare Holdings Inc. Logical Therapeutics, Inc.

MacroGenics Inc. MAP Pharmaceuticals Inc. Masimo Corporation

McKesson Corporation MedAptus, Inc. MedAssets, Inc. Medicis Pharmaceutical Corporation MEDNAX, Inc. Medtronic, Inc. Meridian Bioscience, Inc. Merit Medical Systems, Inc. Merrimack Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Myriad Genetics, Inc. Natus Medical Incorporated Neoprobe Corporation NeurAxon Inc. Neurocrine Biosciences, Inc. Neuronetics, Inc. NeuroPace, Inc. Novadaq Technologies Inc. Novavax, Inc. NuPathe, Inc. Obagi Medical Products, Inc. Omnicare, Inc. Omnicell, Inc. OmniGuide, Inc.

OncoGenex Pharmaceuticals Inc Orion HealthCorp, Inc. Orthofix International N.V. Orthovita, Inc. Osiris Therapeutics, Inc. Owens & Minor, Inc. PAREXEL International Corporation PatientKeeper, Inc. PerkinElmer, Inc. Pharmacyclics, Inc. PharMerica Corporation

Precision Therapeutics, Inc. PTC Therapeutics, Inc. Qiagen N.V.

Quality Systems, Inc. RainDance Technologies Regado Biosciences, Inc. Regulus Therapeutics Inc. RehabCare Group, Inc. Response Biomedical Corporation Revance Therapeutics, Inc. Rib-X Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Rigel Pharmaceuticals, Inc. S*BIO Pte Ltd.

Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. Santarus, Inc. SCYNEXIS, Inc. Seattle Genetics, Inc. Sigma-Aldrich Corporation SkinMedica, Inc. Small Bone Innovations, Inc. SonoSite, Inc. Spectrum Pharmaceuticals, Inc. Stereotaxis, Inc. Supernus Pharmaceuticals, Inc. SXC Health Solutions Corporation Symmetry Medical, Inc. T2 Biosystems, Inc.

Targacept, Inc. Tekmira Pharmaceuticals Corporation Teleflex Incorporated The Advisory Board Company The Cooper Companies, Inc.

The Ensign Group, Inc. The Spectranetics Corporation Theravance, Inc. Transcept Pharmaceuticals, Inc. TransEnterix, Inc. Tranzyme Pharma Trius Therapeutics U.S. Preventive Medicine Unilife Corporation Vanguard Health Systems Vapotherm

Vascular Solutions, Inc. Vical Incorporated ViroPharma Incorporated Vitae Pharmaceuticals Vital Images, Inc. Vivus, Inc.

WellCare Health Plans, Inc WellPoint, Inc. Wright Medical Group, Inc. XDx, Inc.

Company Information

Stifel Financial Corp. /quotes/comstock/13*!sf/quotes/nls/sf (SF 49.13, +0.48, +0.99%) is a financial services holding company headquartered in St. Louis, Missouri, that conducts its banking, securities, and financial services business through several wholly owned subsidiaries. Stifel clients are primarily served in the U.S. through 310 offices in 43 states and the District of Columbia through Stifel, Nicolaus & Company, Incorporated and Thomas Weisel Partners LLC, and in two Canadian provinces through Stifel Nicolaus Canada Inc. Clients in the United Kingdom and Europe are served through offices of Stifel Nicolaus Limited and Thomas Weisel Partners International Limited. Each of the broker-dealer affiliates provide securities brokerage, investment banking, trading, investment advisory, commercial and retail banking, and related financial services to individual investors, professional money managers, businesses, and municipalities. Stifel Bank & Trust offers a full range of consumer and commercial lending solutions. To learn more about Stifel, please visit the company's web site at www.stifel.com.


----------



## pacestick (17 September 2010)

Large overseas order after trading closed  maybe the spruiking is working Will be interesting if it follows through tonight


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (17 September 2010)

Might be a good old covering of shorts from our friends in the US of A, from what I've read the american side of UNS has been shorted quite a bit, and the big last trade of the day was an overseas trade sooo 1 + 1 usually equals 2.

If it isn't a covering of shorts, it'll lead to a short squeeze, it's an interesting development either way imo, and good for the share price short term. Medium to long term it's still looking good for UNS, progress on all fronts, happily holding on to my shares now they are back in the green.


----------



## Mink178 (18 September 2010)

*Re: UNS - share price going down*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> I don't know why it is falling, but can tell you that the price will start to climb again on September 20 at 10:09 am



The share price seems to be rising almost on cue, do you have a crystal ball at your house UBIQUITOUS?


----------



## pacestick (23 October 2010)

Unilife Secures U.S. Government Financial Backing for the Completion of New Global Headquarters and Manufacturing Facility in York, PA

Construction of state-of-the-art safety syringe manufacturing facility remains on-schedule for completion in late-2010

LEWISBERRY, Pa., Oct 21, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (Nasdaq: UNIS, ASX: UNS) today announced that it has secured U.S. Government financial backing to support the construction of its new global headquarters and manufacturing facility in York, Pennsylvania.

The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) has agreed to guarantee $10 million of an $18 million mortgage Unilife has now obtained from Metro Bank of Harrisburg to support construction of the 165,000 square foot state-of-the-art facility.

Unilife previously qualified for an additional $5.4 million in grants and loans from the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, the majority of which relates to the development of the York facility. The combined financial commitments by U.S. and Pennsylvania Government agencies represent approximately half of the total $31 million projected cost of the York facility.

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chief Executive Officer of Unilife, stated, "We wish to thank government leaders for their continued collaboration with Unilife. This round of government financial support improves our balance sheet and offers us access to capital under very favorable terms. The support and interest we have received at the federal and state level has been overwhelmingly positive.

"I believe this strong government backing reflects our status as a fast-growing Pennsylvania company that is committed to local high-skilled job creation, and the production of best-in-class syringes which can provide a safer environment for healthcare workers and enhanced care for patients."

Mr. Tom Williams, State Director of the USDA, stated, "The USDA is working to ensure that rural communities have the tools they need to expand economic opportunity and improve their quality of life. The USDA congratulates Unilife on its strong life science investment into central Pennsylvania, bringing with it high-skill jobs in a high-tech, fast growing market sector."

Michael J. Bunn, Vice President and Regional Manager of Metro Bank, stated, "Together with the USDA, Metro Bank is proud to help make possible the growth and job creation underway at Unilife and proud to have a positive impact on economic development in our region. We are also pleased to have another growing global company among our expanding portfolio."

To ensure facility construction timelines continue to align with the accelerated industrialization program for the Unifill(R) ready-to-fill (prefilled) syringe, Unilife has already invested approximately $10 million of its own cash reserves in the project. The Company does not expect it will be required to lay out any additional cash to finance the completion of the York facility.

Construction of the York facility remains fully on schedule for completion in late-2010. The facility has been designed by leading pharmaceutical architects to have the annual capacity to manufacture up to 400 million units of Unilife's proprietary range of safety syringes.

The York facility shall feature world-class manufacturing, environmental control and material handling systems that will maximize overall production efficiencies and meet the highest pharmaceutical standards for primary drug containers. It will incorporate eight Class 8 (100,000) and three Class 7 (10,000) clean rooms where environmental factors such as temperature, humidity and particulate matter will be tightly controlled. An advanced Water-for-Injection (WFI) system will meet established pharmaceutical standards of water purity required for the production of the Unifill(R) ready-to-fill syringe.

Additional amenities that further enhance Unilife's capacity to be a preferred supplier to pharmaceutical customers includes a product development center, a microbiology lab, quality inspection and control rooms and a fully segregated warehouse for efficient inventory management.

Since initial ground breaking commenced in December 2009, Unilife and its construction partners have made rapid progress in the development of the York facility. Activities completed to-date include the erection of all exterior walls and roofing, as well as the installation of cooling towers, piping and sprinklers in the 110,000 square foot production wing. Installation of clean rooms, air-conditioning and other essential systems in the production wing are also well under way, clearing the path for the scheduled installation of initial automated assembly lines and other production equipment later this year.

In addition, construction of the framework of the 54,000 square foot office wing, which will serve as Unilife's global headquarters and support management functions, has recently been completed. Unilife is targeting the relocation and consolidation of staff from its current Lewisberry sites to the new facility to occur in mid-December.

"We are excited by the progress we have made at the construction site for our new headquarters and manufacturing facility," continued Shortall. "Despite construction starting in December 2009, which marked the beginning of one of the worst winters on record in Pennsylvania's history, the construction of the facility remains on schedule. We are confident that the facility will be ready for operations by the end of this year to align with the industrialization program for the Unifill(R) syringe. This state-of-the-art facility, together with the rapid expansion of our operational capabilities and internal expertise, will help us meet anticipated demand for our products, and become a preferred, long-term supplier to a number of pharmaceutical companies."

Unilife has also secured zoning approval for a potential 100,000 square foot extension at the York facility that would increase total annual production capacity of the site to an optimal target of one billion units of Unilife's proprietary range of safety syringes.

Please visit the Unilife website (www.unilife.com) to see the progress and for a full description of the facility's capabilities. Photos of Unilife's York facility can be viewed at the site.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation is a U.S.-based medical device company focused on the design, development, manufacture and supply of a proprietary range of retractable syringes. Primary target customers for Unilife products include pharmaceutical manufacturers, suppliers of medical equipment to healthcare facilities and patients who self-administer prescription medication. These patent-protected syringes incorporate automatic and fully-integrated safety features which are designed to protect those at risk of needlestick injuries and unsafe injection practices. Unilife is ISO 13485 certified and has FDA-registered medical device manufacturing facilities in Pennsylvania.

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our registration statement on Form 10 and those described from time to time in our periodic reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

General: UNIS-G


----------



## pacestick (25 October 2010)

BLACKROCK IS THE LARGEST INSTITUTIONAL SHAREHOLDER OF 25 LISTED INSTITUTIONS HOLDING SHARES IN UNIS

	Blackrock appears twice on UNIS insider list 

Once as the single largest institutional shareholder with
 1,044,382 shares and the second time as the fifth largest shareholder with 83,290 shares. This combined amount is nearly twice as much as the second largest institution Barclays Global 562452 shares  however just to complicate matters further and show how committed Blackrock is to UNIS Blackrock owns Barclays through having purchased it in dec 2009
http://www.nyse.com/about/listed/blk.html

It is listed on the NYSE as BLK and a major shareholder is the Bank of America 

The purchase of UNIS shares is consistent with  the views of Bob Doll (not  Bob Dole politician) vice chairman of Blackrock and chief  equity strategist for Fundamental Equities  who in his annual  economic and market predictions for the next year given July 22 2010 predicted that Healthcare would be one of three growth areas in the USA and that investors should be overweight in healthcare  shares . 
http://www2.blackrock.com/global/home/News/index.htm

Just thought you might to know who they are and why they are here in a size that exceeds that which could be reasonably considered following our entry to the  Russell  index


----------



## pacestick (25 November 2010)

trading halt re capital raising seems to be off market   hopefully its to get a large number of assembly lines up in a hurry


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2011)

Is this the company that went into administration a little while ago?

How is it back?

Did I read that the CEO has been given a $11m pay packet last year after the stock relisted and ran to the ground again?

I'm confused.


----------



## pacestick (3 January 2011)

kennas said:


> Did I read that the CEO has been given a $11m pay packet last year after the stock relisted and ran to the ground again?
> 
> I'm confused.




His basic Salary was $428 019 , ( pretty low ), compensated by a Non-equity Incentive Plan payment of $200 000 , and then some expenses of $64 805 , for a total cash of $ 692 824.

He had stock awards of 7 742 240 and options of 2 652 120 .


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2011)

pacestick said:


> He had stock awards of 7 742 240 and options of 2 652 120 .



Any idea what that was all for. Seems like an amazing amount for a company well in the red.

I'm still confused.


----------



## pacestick (5 January 2011)

from memory they were tied to achieving targets re the agreement with sanofi aventis . He gets more when he signs another company which he has indicated  he expects soon. I am more tied to the interesting situation that will occur as they start production for sanofi aventis  probably in march or with a bit of luck late february.At that time Unilife willl be taking market share off the big boys at a level they cannot afford to ignore .
It should  b e noted that one of the recruits to Unilife was a former engineer  for Becton Dickson the worlds  biggest producer of syringes and he is recorded as saying they were unable to come up with a ready to fill syringe that has all of the capabilities of the unifill  despite trying for several years


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2011)

pacestick said:


> from memory they were tied to achieving targets re the agreement with sanofi aventis . He gets more when he signs another company which he has indicated  he expects soon. I am more tied to the interesting situation that will occur as they start production for sanofi aventis  probably in march or with a bit of luck late february.At that time Unilife willl be taking market share off the big boys at a level they cannot afford to ignore .
> It should  b e noted that one of the recruits to Unilife was a former engineer  for Becton Dickson the worlds  biggest producer of syringes and he is recorded as saying they were unable to come up with a ready to fill syringe that has all of the capabilities of the unifill  despite trying for several years



This all sounds incredibly familiar. I remember Constable who held about 5% of this when they were trying to get contracts years ago and in the end, pop. No contracts, bankrupt.  

So what's the full story with the signing of Sanofi Aventis? Does this mean actual sales, or what?


----------



## Slipperz (5 January 2011)

kennas said:


> This all sounds incredibly familiar. I remember Constable who held about 5% of this when they were trying to get contracts years ago and in the end, pop. No contracts, bankrupt.
> 
> So what's the full story with the signing of Sanofi Aventis? Does this mean actual sales, or what?




It's been a long time coming for that SA contract. I was in UNS a year ago just before it listed  on the Nasdaq and made a motza on it.

Been watching it ever since... promises promises.

Worth a look if the contracts come in ...if and when is the issue. And if not why not and what then?


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2011)

This is the ann of the contract. It's not sales at all.

They've built a huge factory and hired 200 people without knowing if they'll sell anything... HUH? 

Maybe this is more important than it looks to me..

The CEO got a $10m bonus for this??? WTF?


Unilife and sanofi-aventis Agree to Exclusivity List for UnifillTM Ready-to-Fill Syringe
Lewisberry, PA (March 3, 2010) 

Unilife Corporation (“Unilife” or “Company”) (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS), today announced that it has agreed to a list of therapeutic drug classes (“Exclusivity List”) within which sanofi-aventis has the exclusive right to purchase the UnifillTM ready-to-fill syringe.

Sanofi-aventis has secured exclusivity for the UnifillTM syringe (“Product”) within the full therapeutic classes of antithrombotic agents and vaccines until June 30, 2014 (“Period of Exclusivity”). These two therapeutic classes together represent the majority of all prefilled syringes consumed globally. Sanofi-aventis has also secured Product exclusivity in an additional six smaller sub-groups that fall within other therapeutic classes that Unilife believes represent new market opportunities in the pharmaceutical use of prefilled syringes.

The scope of the Exclusivity List allows Unilife to commence formal discussions with other pharmaceutical companies relating to the potential use of the UnifillTM syringe within a number of significant therapeutic classes that fall outside of those areas retained by sanofi-aventis.

In accordance with the Exclusive Agreement, sanofi-aventis will receive a ten year extension (“Additional Period”) on its Period of Exclusivity within a designated therapeutic class should sanofi-aventis purchase commercial quantities of the product prior to July 1, 2014. This extension will be reduced on a per therapeutic class basis to five years in the event that sanofi-aventis does not sell a minimum of 20 million units of the UnifillTM syringe for use with an injectable drug product to be marketed for this therapeutic class in at least one of the first five years of the Additional Period.


----------



## pacestick (6 January 2011)

kennas said:


> This is the ann of the contract. It's not sales at all.
> 
> They've built a huge factory and hired 200 people without knowing if they'll sell anything... HUH?
> 
> ...





They no doubt believe that since sanofi Aventis gave them the money to build a production line  a follow up sales order is in the bag .It is true that Sanofi Aventis is big enough to walk away from a 15 million dollar donation but i would have said the bias was to place a follow up order


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2011)

pacestick said:


> They no doubt believe that since sanofi Aventis gave them the money to build a production line  a follow up sales order is in the bag .It is true that Sanofi Aventis is big enough to walk away from a 15 million dollar donation but i would have said the bias was to place a follow up order



Yes I agree that on the surface of it there is good motivation to follow up with sales.

However, correct me if I'm wrong, if they don't follow up UNS have been unable to sell to anyone else for it's main use. 

And SA don't need to buy anything until July 2014.

So, three and half year to wait until they might start paying off debt....



$10m for that agreement?

Maybe I'm seeing that wrong.


----------



## pacestick (6 January 2011)

I would rate the chances of Sanofi Aventis not purchasing rtf syringes off Unilife in the next 12 months   as about the same as Osama Ben laden becoming mayor of New York. The United states and the european union both have legislation in place requiring the safest syringes to be used There is no doubt that the Unilife range is demonstartably  superior to all other known competitors  .There is always of course the possibility of someone in an obscure place  suddenly appearing with a superior product but that is a chance you have to take


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2011)

pacestick said:


> There is no doubt that the Unilife range is demonstartably  superior to all other known competitors



But they haven't sold just one single syringe?

I'll put ten bucks on OBL just for interest sake.


----------



## pacestick (7 January 2011)

kennas said:


> But they haven't sold just one single syringe?




I dont know where you have got the idea that they havent sold any syringes from they have sold  one ml syringes to both steston for resale in asia  and a USA buying group for use in  parts of the USA .


----------



## pacestick (7 January 2011)

Sorry  I didnt supply references

March 10, 2010
Unilife and Stason Pharmaceuticals Sign Asian Distribution Agreement for the Unitract(TM) 1mL Safety Syringe
Initial order for 1 million units of the Unitract(TM) 1mL Syringe

LEWISBERRY, Pa., March 10, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (Nasdaq: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced that it has signed an exclusive five-year agreement with Stason Pharmaceuticals Inc ("Stason"), a U.S.-based pharmaceutical company, to market the Unitract(TM) 1mL safety syringe ("Product") in Japan, China and Taiwan ("designated territories"). Stason's Taiwan-based strategic alliance affiliate, Standard Chem. and Pharm. Co., LTD ("Standard"), will act as the primary distributor of the product within these designated territories.

This agreement includes a requirement for Stason to purchase a minimum of one million units of the Unitract(TM) 1mL syringe per year during the term of the contract (subject to annual review). Stason is placing an immediate annual order with Unilife for the purchase of one million units of the Unitract(TM) 1mL syringe. Other countries within South-East Asia may be added to the list of designated territories where Stason has exclusive rights to sell the Product if the parties reach agreement on minimum orders for those countries.

Stason CEO Harry Fan stated: "We believe strongly in the market for the Unitract(TM) safety syringe and its potential to help decrease needlestick injuries around the world. We are excited to be one of the first distributors of this revolutionary device and to have the opportunity to exclusively distribute the Unitract(TM) syringe to our customers in Asia. In particular, we believe there are significant opportunities for pharmaceutical companies to gain a competitive market advantage by supplying their injectable drugs in kits containing the drug vial and units of the Unitract(TM) 1mL Syringe."

Stason Vice President, Corporate Development Diana Wood, added: "This strategic alliance with Unilife also represents our joint vision where drugs and devices come together to deliver medications more comfortably to patients and more safely for hospital staff."

Unilife CEO Alan Shortall stated: "With manufacturing of our Unitract(TM) 1mL syringes underway at our FDA-certified facility in Pennsylvania, we are excited to move forward with this initial distribution agreement and initial order for one million Unitract(TM) safety syringes with Stason Pharmaceuticals and Standard Chem. and Pharma. We believe there is a significant market opportunity for our safety syringes throughout the Asia-Pacific region, especially within fast-growing nations where there is both an appreciation for innovative US-manufactured technology and a desire to use premium safety medical devices which can minimize the transmission of blood-borne pathogens such as HIV and hepatitis C within healthcare facilities.

"We look forward to working closely with Stason and Standard to develop these markets and secure sustained rates of growth for the sale of our products across Asia. We are also continuing to negotiate with other pharmaceutical and healthcare companies across the world for distribution rights for the Unitract(TM) 1mL syringes. We expect that additional agreements will be signed in conjunction with the continued global rollout of the Unitract(TM) 1mL syringes," Mr. Shortall said.

The Unitract(TM) range of 1mL syringes is the world's first and only known syringe that allows operators to control the speed of automatic needle retraction directly from the patient's body into the barrel of the syringe where it is locked in place. The products are well positioned to help prevent the transmission of blood-borne diseases such as HIV and hepatitis C via aerosol dispersal, needlestick injuries and syringe reuse. Primary target markets of the products include healthcare facilities, pharmaceutical companies and patients who self-administer prescription medication.

Also, while Unilife continues to have a relationship with Shanghai Kindly Enterprise Development Group Company Ltd ("KDL") for the assembly of its Unitract(TM) 1mL syringes within China on a per order basis, other agreements between Unilife and KDL relating to the distribution of the product within China and other agreed territories have expired. Stason has advised the Company of a preference to receive units of the Unitract(TM) 1mL syringe that are assembled at Unilife's FDA-registered facilities in the U.S. State of Pennsylvania. 

 AND more recently

Unilife Commences U.S. Sales of Unitract ® 1mL Syringes
IMCO, Inc., with its U.S. Member Healthcare Distributors, to be Initial Launch Partner
LEWISBERRY, Pa., Nov. 15, 2010 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (Nasdaq: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced that it has commenced U.S. sales of its Unitract ® range of 1mL safety syringes. 
Unilife and Independent Medical Co-Op, Inc. ("IMCO"), one of the largest medical supply co-operatives in the U.S., have entered into a preferred, non-exclusive marketing program for the sale of Unitract 1mL syringes to U.S. healthcare facilities. 
IMCO's member distributors provide medical equipment and supplies to healthcare facilities across the U.S. and Canada. Many of IMCO's Members focus primarily on the physician and long-term care markets. These two segments of the U.S. healthcare market consume a significant proportion of all 1mL safety syringes manufactured each year. 
Unilife considers IMCO to be an ideal partner to support the initial launch of its Unitract range of 1mL syringes in the U.S. It is now processing for shipment a number of initial purchase orders it has received from IMCO member distributors. Discussions with a number of additional IMCO members are currently under way as part of an integrated nationwide launch for the Company's FDA-certified range of products. 
Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, stated, "Unilife is delighted to announce the commencement of U.S. sales and shipments for its Unitract range of 1mL syringes. It is appropriate that U.S. sales have commenced in the same month that healthcare industry leaders are celebrating the 10-year anniversary of the signing of the Federal Needlestick Safety and Prevention Act. Despite these laws mandating the use of safety syringes within U.S. healthcare facilities, many healthcare workers continue to remain at risk of needlestick injury, including injuries from existing safety syringe technologies.  We believe the automatic and operator controlled safety features that are fully integrated within the barrel of our Unitract range of 1mL syringes make them ideally positioned to help address the unmet needs of healthcare workers. 
"IMCO is ideally positioned to act as a preferred partner to support our initial launch activities, given their focus and market reach within those healthcare sectors where the use of 1mL safety syringes is greatest. We look forward to working with IMCO and their members to successfully introduce our Unitract 1mL syringes to healthcare facilities across the U.S."  
Mr. Bill McLaughlin, CEO of IMCO stated, "Unilife's line of retractable syringes is outstanding in every way and will clearly become an important factor in the market, improving the quality of patient care and the personal safety of clinicians everywhere".


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2011)

pacestick said:


> Sorry  I didnt supply references



 Don't mean to be pedantic RSM but aren't they distribution and marketing agreements, not actual sales to customers. The one million pre-order is so they can be sold, if they find buyers isn't it? Forgive me I'm not sure how these things work.


----------



## pacman (21 January 2011)

With UNS at an all time low, its looking fine for a long position. Things will pick up in about 12 months if we can hold that long.


----------



## UMike (21 January 2011)

pacman said:


> With UNS at an all time low, its looking fine for a long position. Things will pick up in about 12 months if we can hold that long.



Can I ask how it is looking fine and why "things" will pick up in about 12 months.

Glad i got out while it was still UNI.


----------



## pacman (24 January 2011)

Mike, you own a footy team? Nice signature ;-)

UNS are being bought up by BlackRock, they have moved into their new factory and have yet to sign up the other 16 pharmaceuticals, with a product as good they have why not?


----------



## UMike (24 January 2011)

Not that I am  a chartist but the 6mt (and 1 year for that mater) is not looking that great.

Still on my watch list but I am fully invested (and those third party payments are killing me) 



Good luck with it


----------



## pacman (24 January 2011)

Yeah, the market is nervous, ASX has been dangerous place this past year. Lucky I have US stock.


----------



## Noddy (24 January 2011)

Have watched this share for most of last year, and the share price just keeps tracking lower and lower.
Can't see any signs of a turnaround at this stage.
Company seems to have a good product, but the market doesn't like it.
And that's all that matters really.


----------



## pacman (27 January 2011)

Noddy

how right you are, all those people injecting insulin three time a day, you would think this would be enough to drive it upwards....


----------



## pacestick (4 February 2011)

nilife Appoints Dr. Ramin Mojdeh as Chief Operating Officer

Former BD Pharmaceutical Systems Leader to Help Drive Unilife Towards Global Leadership Position

YORK, Pa., Feb. 3, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (Nasdaq: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced that it has appointed Dr. Ramin Mojdeh, formerly Vice President and General Manager of Becton Dickinson (BD) Pharmaceutical Systems, North America, and Worldwide Vice President of Research and Development, BD Medical, as its new Chief Operating Officer and Executive Vice President, effective February 7, 2011.

Dr. Mojdeh comes to Unilife with more than 25 years of business leadership experience across multiple industries, including 18 years in the design, development, manufacturing, sales and marketing of therapeutic and diagnostic medical devices for several multinational companies, including BD, GE Healthcare and Boston Scientific (formerly "Guidant Corporation").  He has developed and maintained strong relationships with many pharmaceutical manufacturers that utilize prefilled syringes for their injectable drugs and vaccines.

As COO, Dr. Mojdeh will lead Unilife's operating team as the Company prepares to enter its next phase of business expansion with the commercial production of the Unifill ® ready-to-fill (prefilled) syringe this quarter, and its supply to pharmaceutical customers.  Dr. Mojdeh will also help to expand and accelerate discussions with pharmaceutical companies regarding the Unifill syringe, as well as the commercialization of a number of key pipeline products being developed by the Company.

Dr. Mojdeh spent the last eight years working with BD, one of the world's leading suppliers of medical devices, including prefilled syringes. He served as the Vice President and General Manager of BD Medical, Pharmaceutical Systems, North America from 2008 to 2010. In this role, he directed all aspects of the North America operations including sales, marketing, business development, commercial development, finance, R&D, manufacturing, operations, quality assurance, regulatory affairs, legal affairs and human resources.

During this time, Dr. Mojdeh served as a key board member of the Business Strategy Council that led the worldwide business growth strategy for BD Pharmaceutical Systems, whose annual revenues exceeded $1 billion.  He also led the creation of an innovative new growth business for BD Pharmaceutical Systems in advanced drug delivery.

From 2002 to 2008, Dr. Mojdeh held the position of the Worldwide Vice President of Research and Development for BD Medical, responsible for technology and product innovation and commercialization for the business areas of medical surgical systems, diabetes care, pharmaceutical systems and ophthalmic systems with combined annual revenues of over $4 billion. During this time, he led the process of revamping the product development functions for BD Medical.

He was also a board member of BD Ventures Inc., the venture capital arm of BD, which oversaw all technology and innovation activities across BD.  Furthermore, he has served as the Chairman of the Advanced Drug Delivery Council, aimed at identifying and developing new growth strategies in the drug delivery device space.

Prior to his work with BD, Dr. Mojdeh held the position of Business Director, Invasive Cardiology at GE Healthcare in 2002, and spent ten years with Guidant Corporation, where he held several management positions including Business Director, Advanced Patient Management from 1999 to 2002 and Business Director, Advanced Patient Monitoring System from 1996 to 1999.

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chief Executive Officer of Unilife, stated, "The addition of Dr. Mojdeh to our executive team and as the leader of our operational divisions is a clear indication of Unilife's commitment to rapid growth and the production of the highest quality medical devices. Our ability to attract executives with the experience and reputation of Dr. Mojdeh is an affirmation of the potential for Unilife's innovative product line. Dr. Mojdeh has extensive experience in driving product innovation, manufacturing advanced medical devices and launching new business ventures.  His detailed knowledge of how prefilled syringes are manufactured and supplied to the highest industry standards should help us secure, expand and consolidate strong commercial relationships with many of the world's largest pharmaceutical and healthcare companies.  

"The appointment of Dr. Mojdeh as COO comes at the right time for Unilife. We are now preparing to commence commercial production of the Unifill syringe, with several key sections of the manufacturing system now either in place or being prepared for delivery to our new facility in York. And the commissioning of our cleanrooms and the requalification of our Unitract ® 1mL syringe assembly line are now approaching completion. In addition, Dr. Mojdeh's extensive experience working with pharmaceutical companies will be invaluable as our commercial discussions are now accelerating with a significant number of pharmaceutical companies relating to the Unifill syringe, as well as some of our pipeline products. The appointment of Dr. Mojdeh puts us in a strong position to take Unilife to the next level and attain a true global leadership position in the pharmaceutical market for drug delivery devices."

Dr. Ramin Mojdeh commented, "I am extremely pleased to join the executive team of such a unique and innovative company as Unilife. Unilife is developing an exceptional portfolio of innovative products, with the Unifill syringe in particular representing game-changing technology within the pharmaceutical market for prefilled syringes. With Unilife's new global headquarters complete and commercial production of the Unifill syringe about to commence, the Company is in an extraordinary position to now undertake significant expansion on an international scale. I am excited to have an opportunity to help Unilife expand its commercial relationships and capitalize on its tremendous growth potential."

Dr. Mojdeh received his Ph.D. in Computer Science from the University of Minnesota, Minneapolis Minnesota, and his MBA from Kellogg Graduate School of Management, Northwestern University, Evanston, Illinois.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation is a U.S.-based medical device company focused on the design, development, manufacture and supply of a proprietary range of retractable syringes. Primary target customers for Unilife products include pharmaceutical manufacturers, suppliers of medical equipment to healthcare facilities and patients who self-administer prescription medication. These patent-protected syringes incorporate automatic, operator-controlled needle retraction features which are fully integrated within the barrel, and are designed to protect those at risk of needlestick injuries and unsafe injection practices. Unilife is ISO 13485-certified and has FDA-registered medical device manufacturing facilities in Pennsylvania.

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G


----------



## pacestick (8 February 2011)

http://crystalra.com/pdf/UNIS_Update_02-07-2011.pdf 

This is the latest analyst report from crystal; research interesting enough they show the sales to imco 

http://www.unilife.com/index.php?option=co...&Itemid=290

This link is to the latest and final photos of the new facility  note the internal photos are showing two production lines presumably the 1ml and the prefill


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2011)

pacestick said:


> http://crystalra.com/pdf/UNIS_Update_02-07-2011.pdf
> 
> This is the latest analyst report from crystal; research interesting enough they show the sales to imco



This has confirmed my view of the company.

Fine print at the end of the 'report'.



> Legal Notes and Disclosures: This Quarterly Update has been prepared by Crystal Research Associates, LLC (“CRA”) with the assistance of Unilife Corp. (“Unilife” or “the Company”) based upon information provided by the Company. *CRA has not independently verified such information. In addition, CRA has been compensated by Unilife Corp. in cash of twenty-five thousand U.S. dollars and eighteen thousand seven hundred fifty Warrants in 2009 to purchase Unilife stock for its services in creating the base report, for updates, and for printing costs*.



It's a paid advertisement disguised as 'research' by an 'analyst'. 

Be alarmed, not alert.


----------



## Slipperz (8 February 2011)

Well spotted kennas. Strange how the UNS story is unfolding. 

Seems to have a great product and a good partner in SA.

Production facilities looking good.

 And no orders???


----------



## pacman (9 February 2011)

anyone know how the shareholders meeting went yesterday?


----------



## LeeTV (4 March 2011)

York County company quickly expanding, making more jobs
_Dara Rees
abc27 News
Posted: Mar 04, 2011 3:30 AM 
Updated: Mar 04, 2011 9:19 AM
_

A York County company has doubled in size for the past two years. Its health care safety products are in demand, and that means even more jobs will be coming to the midstate!

The brand new Unilife building in Manchester Township is just beginning to grow. "Unilife Corporation has grown 100% each year for the last three years. So we've gone two years ago from employing about 40 people to employing close to 170 people," said CEO or Unilife Corporation Alan Shortall.

Their main product is safety syringes with retractable needles that Shortall says keeps doctors and nurses safe. "There are over 600,000 recorded needle stick injuries in health care industries in the USA every year," he said. "There are estimated to be over 35 health care workers [who] die every year from needle stick injuries."

By federal law, health care facilities must provide safety syringes. Unilife is ready. There are also patents pending for Unilife's pre-filled, retractable syringes, which Shortall says will cut hospital costs.

All this means booming business for the company, and more local people getting jobs. Neil Clifford says he's happy to join the staff and use his machinist skills on life-saving products, right in his own backyard. "It's wonderful to be close to home and have a short commute," said Clifford.

Jobs at Unilife are for every skill and education level, and hundreds are expected to be added over the next few years.

"I think the energy that we're hopefully helping to contribute to our community will allow people to get past the difficult time we've all suffered for the last two or three years and start to look at the horizon," said Shortall. "There are opportunities out there. And they are just as much in central Pennsylvania as they are anywhere else."

Production at Unilife is expected to really pick up in about three months. That's when a big round of hiring is expected to happen. But company representatives said they are always looking for skilled workers and hard working people.


----------



## pacestick (12 March 2011)

kennas said:


> This has confirmed my view of the company.
> 
> Fine print at the end of the 'report'.
> 
> ...




 another report this time from Griffin securities

http://www.proactivenewsroom.com/De...ocs/Griffin+UNIS+Update+Report+03+10+2011.pdf


----------



## pacestick (19 March 2011)

Up over 12 % last night on the Nasdaq should see a jump on ASX monday

http://stockpar.com/index.php?id=2

nasdaq now 12.42% ahead of australia


----------



## LeeTV (30 March 2011)

Unilife Commences Initial Production of Unifill Prefilled Syringe

Companies:Unilife Corporation.Related Quotes
Symbol Price Change 
UNS.AX 0.85 0.00 


Press Release Source: Unilife Corporation On Tuesday March 29, 2011, 9:55 am EDT 
YORK, Pa., March 29, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (Nasdaq:UNIS - News) today announced it has commenced initial production of the Unifill ® ready-to-fill (prefilled) syringe at its FDA-registered manufacturing facility in York, Pennsylvania. 

The initial production of the Unifill syringe, the world's first prefilled syringe with safety features fully integrated within the glass barrel, will enable Unilife to further accelerate discussions with more than 20 pharmaceutical companies. These pharmaceutical companies are at various stages of review in the potential use of the Unifill syringe with a number of approved and pipeline injectable drugs and vaccines across more than a dozen therapeutic classes. 

Once Unilife completes final product validation activities for the Unifill syringe during the second quarter of 2011, the Company can begin to fulfill initial sales orders to its existing pharmaceutical partner. The supply and sale of the Unifill syringe to other interested pharmaceutical companies is expected to commence shortly afterwards. 

Initial production batches are expected to be utilized by pharmaceutical companies and contract manufacturing organizations (which fill prefilled syringes with injectable drugs on behalf of their pharmaceutical clients) for a number of activities.  This will include the initiation of drug stability studies, market evaluations, and validating the integration of the product into fill-finish systems currently used to load a measured dose of an injectable drug or vaccine into equivalent standard prefilled syringes. 

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, said, "We look forward to being in a position to begin fulfilling initial sales orders for the Unifill syringe towards the end of June, and consolidating relationships with a number of interested pharmaceutical companies during the rest of the year. We are proud to be commencing initial production of the Unifill syringe nine months ahead of our original schedule, having successfully met every quarterly milestone since the industrialization program began in July 2008. 

"We are now entering an exciting new chapter in Unilife's emergence as a global leader for innovative drug delivery devices. Unilife has built the operational capabilities to serve as a full-service partner to pharmaceutical companies in the delivery of innovative device solutions that can generate powerful brand differentiation, protect healthcare workers and enhance patient care. 

"We believe our capacity for developing market-driven and customized devices, our agility in satisfying customer requirements, and our reliability in delivering on project milestones can serve as a unique competitive advantage to which pharmaceutical partners will gravitate. The commercial supply of the Unifill syringe, and the commercialization of other products within our expanding pipeline should be just the start of us forging a strong industry reputation as a preferred pharmaceutical partner for device innovation," concluded Mr. Shortall.

The Unifill ® Syringe

The Unifill syringe is the world's first prefilled syringe with safety features fully integrated within the glass barrel. It is designed for integration into fill-finish systems used by pharmaceutical manufacturers to load a measure dose of an injectable drug or vaccine into equivalent standard prefilled syringes, and features USP compliant materials inside the fluid path. An automatic (passive) needle retraction mechanism is activated in the Unifill syringe upon full dose delivery, allowing operators to control the speed of needle retraction directly from the body into the barrel to virtually eliminate the risk of infection from potential transmission modes such as needlestick injuries or splatter. The Unifill syringe is designed for compact handling and convenient disposal by either healthcare workers or patients that self-administer prescription medication. As a unique primary drug container offering optimal protection to healthcare workers and their patients, the Unifill syringe is strongly positioned to help pharmaceutical companies generate powerful brand differentiation within competitive therapeutic drug classes, and optimize product lifecycles. 

Pharmaceutical Market for Prefilled Syringes 

Prefilled syringes serve as a primary drug container for approximately 50 injectable drugs and vaccines currently marketed by more than 20 pharmaceutical companies. More than 2.4 billion prefilled syringes are used every year according to Greystone Associates, with the market growing at approximately 12% per year. Unilife considers the pharmaceutical market for prefilled syringes to be the fastest-growing, least congested and most profitable sector of the global syringe industry. To comply with legislation across international markets, such as the U.S. and Europe which mandate the use products that can protect healthcare workers from needlestick injuries, pharmaceutical companies currently attach ancillary safety products onto standard prefilled syringes. These ancillary safety products can increase pharmaceutical packaging, transport and disposal volumes by up to 70%


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2011)

LeeTV said:


> Once Unilife completes final product validation activities for the Unifill syringe during the second quarter of 2011, the Company can begin to fulfill initial sales orders to its existing pharmaceutical partner.



Hang on. 

Didn't they have sales of XX$$ all sewn up?

Now it depends on 'validation'? 

So, there is some fine print in the contract that has not been presented by the looks.


----------



## pacestick (31 March 2011)

kennas said:


> Hang on.
> 
> Didn't they have sales of XX$$ all sewn up?
> 
> ...




The validation of an assembly line is  standard practice  It was listed in the contract of purchase  at the time . Mikron do not get their final payment untill they can prove that contract meets  the specifications in the contract . It would be irresponsible  of all parties involved to A. pay for the line without validating it and B sign sales contracts  without having the performance of the line validated first.It covers a number of things including most important of all for sales contract the speed of operation . The question is not whether there will be a sales contract with sanofi aventis but   quantities and delivery dates . It was   included in announcements at the time the contract was made.


----------



## LeeTV (1 April 2011)

pacestick said:


> The validation of an assembly line is  standard practice  It was listed in the contract of purchase  at the time . Mikron do not get their final payment untill they can prove that contract meets  the specifications in the contract . It would be irresponsible  of all parties involved to A. pay for the line without validating it and B sign sales contracts  without having the performance of the line validated first.It covers a number of things including most important of all for sales contract the speed of operation . The question is not whether there will be a sales contract with sanofi aventis but   quantities and delivery dates . It was   included in announcements at the time the contract was made.




Thanks for clearing that up. I sent off an email yesterday asking UNS elaborate on "final product validation activities" and await their reply.


----------



## Sean K (1 April 2011)

pacestick said:


> The validation of an assembly line is  standard practice  .



Sorry RSM, I thought it said 'product validation'. Not, assembly line. 

I'm getting more and more curious of this company by the minute.


----------



## LeeTV (4 April 2011)

LeeTV said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I sent off an email yesterday asking UNS elaborate on "final product validation activities" and await their reply.



Still awaiting a reply *sigh*


----------



## pacestick (4 April 2011)

LeeTV said:


> Still awaiting a reply *sigh*




yesterday was Sunday I wouldn't expect anyone to be there  that is in the office before Monday actually Monday night our time .Your answer would hopefully be in your in box Wednesday morning our time


----------



## LeeTV (4 April 2011)

pacestick said:


> yesterday was Sunday I wouldn't expect anyone to be there  that is in the office before Monday actually Monday night our time .Your answer would hopefully be in your in box Wednesday morning our time



Yesterday reffered to my initial post. I sent the email off on Thursday 31st March so Wednesday 30th March US time.


----------



## LeeTV (6 April 2011)

Unilife Realigns Operations to Drive Sales and Support Commercial Production of Unifill Syringes

*Company Expects to Reduce 2011 Expenditures by $12 million*

_Press Release Source: Unilife Corporation On Tuesday April 5, 2011, 9:00 am EDT_ 
YORK, Pa., April 5, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (NASDAQ:UNIS - News) today announced it has commenced a scheduled realignment of its operating infrastructure in preparation for the upcoming full commercial production and sale of its innovative drug delivery devices to healthcare and pharmaceutical customers. This realignment is being led by Unilife's Chief Operating Officer, Dr. Ramin Mojdeh.

The adoption of these business efficiencies is expected to improve Unilife's cash flow and extend cash reserves by over $12 million during calendar year 2011. Through the elimination or deferral of expenditures no longer required at this time, Unilife expects to reduce operating expenses by approximately $5 million during calendar year 2011, and streamline capital spending programs to further improve cash reserves by approximately $7 million during calendar year 2011. These adopted changes will better enable Unilife to efficiently focus cash resources on the production and sale of the Unifill ® prefilled syringe, the Unitract ® 1mL syringe, and the commercialization of other pipeline products. 

Over the last two years, Unilife significantly expanded its operational capabilities in order to meet the anticipated production requirements and stringent quality assurance expectations of current and prospective pharmaceutical customers. This operational surge by Unilife included the rapid expansion of its workforce to 150 staff, significant investment in new capital equipment, and the development of a state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in York, PA. As a result of this upfront investment, Unilife has successfully completed all quarterly milestones under the industrialization program for the Unifill syringe since July 2008, culminating in initial production of the product commencing last week, approximately nine months ahead of the original schedule. 

Having met this key business milestone, the scheduled realignment now taking place will reduce operational expenditures, better position the Company to initiate the sale of the Unifill syringe to its existing pharmaceutical customer, and help finalize discussions with additional interested parties.

In addition to the elimination of a number of redundant positions across various levels of the organization, Unilife is strengthening and expanding its sales and marketing team to support the more rapid development of commercial relationships with a wider range of healthcare and pharmaceutical companies. A portion of the operational savings will also be redirected to support the continued development of an expanding device portfolio. Unilife expects that as a result of this realignment, it could be in a position to secure development, industrialization or exclusivity agreements with interested pharmaceutical parties that can support the commercialization of some of these pipeline products during the second half of 2011. 

Dr. Mojdeh, said, "Having completed the key industrial milestone of initial Unifill syringe production well ahead of schedule, Unilife can implement a planned realignment of its business structure to better service the needs of pharmaceutical customers and deliver value to shareholders. In addition to strengthening our sales and marketing team and increasing our investments in R&D, we are streamlining other areas of our Company to improve cash flow and operational efficiencies. Unilife is uniquely positioned to service the acute needs of pharmaceutical companies that are seeking innovative, customized device solutions for their therapeutic drugs from a full-service partner that is agile, responsive and efficient in its business practices. By introducing these measures, we will accelerate our go-to-market strategy while strengthening our financial profile."


----------



## pacestick (10 April 2011)

This article shows just how concerned Sanofi is about generic competition it is no wonder that they were prepared to spend the relatively small amount they did to get UNS up and running with prefill syringes and thereby protect their drugs from generics

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/bs.nsf...nt&src=hp14


----------



## pacestick (28 April 2011)

Unilife Corporation

Unilife Announces Chairman's Letter to Shareholders


YORK, Pa., April 27, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced that Mr. Jim Bosnjak OAM, Chairman of Unilife, issued a letter to shareholders as an update on the Company's business.

Dear Shareholder,

As Chairman of Unilife, it is my pleasure to inform you that our Company is rapidly expanding as a commercial manufacturer of innovative drug delivery devices to the pharmaceutical industry. Following the recent completion of several key business milestones, we have begun to advance our position in the pharmaceutical market for prefilled syringes, as well as other fast-growing and highly profitable sectors of the drug delivery device industry.

Initial production of the Unifill ® syringe, the world's only known prefilled syringe with fully integrated safety features, recently commenced at our state-of-the-art facility in York, Pennsylvania. Once final validation is complete in June 2011, we can start filling initial sales orders. A growing number of additional pharmaceutical companies are also awaiting the supply of the Unifill syringe to evaluate its use with their commercial and pipeline drugs, further increasing the potential for growing demand and sales.

The Unifill syringe represents a unique and compelling proposition for pharmaceutical companies. First and foremost, Unifill is a highly differentiated device - a game changer - that sets a new standard for prefilled syringes. Unlike ancillary safety products that are attached onto standard prefilled syringes to comply with needlestick prevention laws, the Unifill syringe is a unique primary drug container that is easy to fill, and can minimize packaging and shipping costs. Its elegant design and enhanced safety features can deliver optimal protection to healthcare workers, reduce healthcare costs, and enhance patient care.

These benefits make the Unifill syringe a powerful choice for pharmaceutical companies seeking to generate brand differentiation in competitive therapeutic classes, and maximize or even extend the lifecycle of their injectable drugs and vaccines. The nearly unlimited pharmaceutical potential of Unifill can translate into several significant commercial opportunities for Unilife. These may include long-term commercial supply agreements, upfront fees in exchange for special rights within competitive therapeutic drug classes, and perhaps even sharing in the revenues of certain drugs that can fully harness the unique nature of our products to help retain or protect market share against branded or generic rivals.

When the Unifill industrialization program began in July 2008, Unilife undertook a significant expansion of its operational capabilities. As a result, we rapidly grew our workforce to 150 staff, completed a 165,000sqf state-of-the-art manufacturing facility within 12 months, and developed the advanced production systems that will enable us to meet projected demand. Due to this large upfront investment in staff, plant and equipment, we have achieved every quarterly milestone under the industrialization program and can commence Unifill sales well ahead of the original schedule. More importantly, we now have the operational capabilities, quality assurance systems and world-class team in place to serve as a strong, reliable and preferred supply partner to pharmaceutical companies.

Unilife is now ready to build long-term commercial relationships with a large network of pharmaceutical and healthcare partners. We have thus realigned and streamlined our organization by eliminating a number of excess legacy positions, while significantly strengthening and broadening our sales and marketing teams and product development capabilities. The core intent of this scheduled and timely restructure is to turbo-charge our business so that we can drive sales of the Unifill syringe and accelerate the commercialization of other exciting products in our pipeline. As an additional benefit, this realignment of our operations will improve our cash flow by $12MM during the 2011 calendar year.

This strategic realignment is also designed to harness the maximum potential of a significant new and emerging opportunity for Unilife. Our streamlined business structure, dynamic team, automated production systems and stringent quality standards position us to progressively emerge as the preferred 'go-to' innovation partner for pharmaceutical companies seeking elegant device solutions that meet the specific needs of their therapeutic drugs and vaccines.

Traditionally, pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies have pinned their hopes on generating at least one blockbuster drug franchise out of dozens of development programs. This is like trying to hit one home run for every 30 or 40 strikes at the ball.  It is our understanding that many large pharmaceutical companies are now looking to spread their risk by directing R&D investment towards the development of a greater number of highly personalized therapeutic drugs that can be marketed into smaller patient-specific populations. This new wave of novel drugs and vaccines, such as biologics with a high molecular complexity, will typically need to be matched with equally specialized delivery devices that are custom-designed to meet the specific requirements of the drug, and its effective administration to the patient. Rather than trying to develop such customized devices in-house, pharmaceutical companies are looking to outsource these projects to industry specialists.

What these pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies desire most is an agile, efficient and highly responsive partner that can serve as a one-stop shop for device innovation. Unilife is uniquely positioned to accommodate these unmet pharmaceutical needs. We have a proven track record for the rapid, on-time completion of major projects, and the full-suite of operational capabilities in place to design, develop, manufacture and supply advanced drug delivery devices that meet stringent quality standards. With the commercialization of the Unifill syringe as a unique primary drug container combining integrated safety features with biocompatible materials inside the fluid path, we achieved what many in the industry thought impossible. We can now replicate the success of Unifill on a grand scale to expand our network of pharmaceutical relationships and enter into several new and fast-growing device markets.

I am pleased to state that we have already identified strong interest from several leading pharmaceutical companies seeking to appoint a preferred partner to support them in the convergence of their novel patient-centric drugs with innovative, customized delivery devices. We thus expect to begin entering into agreements with pharmaceutical companies shortly not only for the Unifill syringe and other pipeline products, but additional new devices for complementary therapeutic areas that will greatly expand the size and scope of our industry presence.  Moving forward, Unilife is committed to be the preferred partner to pharmaceutical companies in the development, commercialization and supply of novel drug delivery devices across a significant number of therapeutic classes.

We have never been in a stronger position and more confident in our success than we are today. Our future is bright, our potential is great and success is imminent. We thank you for your ongoing support.

Yours sincerely

Jim Bosnjak OAM - Chairman

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation is a U.S.-based medical device company focused on the design, development, manufacture and supply of a proprietary range of retractable syringes. Primary target customers for Unilife products include pharmaceutical manufacturers, suppliers of medical equipment to healthcare facilities and patients who self-administer prescription medication. These patent-protected syringes incorporate automatic, operator-controlled needle retraction features which are fully integrated within the barrel, and are designed to protect those at risk of needlestick injuries and unsafe injection practices. Unilife is ISO 13485-certified and has FDA-registered medical device manufacturing facilities in Pennsylvania.

This letter contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission.


----------



## LeeTV (4 May 2011)

*Deutsche Bank Health Care Conference* 
Speaker: Alan Shortall, Chief Executive Officer
_May 2, 2011 
2:50 PM ET _ 
Listen to webcast


----------



## LeeTV (25 May 2011)

Unilife ($UNIS) - Taking Healthcare out of Hospitals and into the Home


After a few false breakouts some light reading while we wait for a real uptrend


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2011)

Any sales orders yet?

Did I read correct that the CEO was paid $10m last FY?

That's quite a lot for a company that has yet to sell anything.


----------



## pacestick (25 May 2011)

kennas said:


> Any sales orders yet?
> 
> Did I read correct that the CEO was paid $10m last FY?
> 
> That's quite a lot for a company that has yet to sell anything.




Yes a pittance  compared to what he has achieved


----------



## pacestick (26 June 2011)

product validation in days , sales contracts 2 to 3 weeks first shipments before end of july information from following ceos appearance on cramners mad money initial sales will lead to a ramp up in 2012 requiring more assembly lines

http://www.unilife.com/content/view/645/275/


http://www.unilife.com/content/view/646/275/


http://www.proactivenewsroom.com/Blog/bid/...e-business-plan:)


----------



## pacestick (29 June 2011)

validation now complete  sales contracts about to follow and initial shipments to follow that Shipments should ramp up through 2012 requiring the high speed line to be ordered in the next few months  assuming it takes about the same time to build and install as the first one


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2011)

pacestick said:


> validation now complete  sales contracts about to follow and initial shipments to follow that Shipments should ramp up through 2012 requiring the high speed line to be ordered in the next few months  assuming it takes about the same time to build and install as the first one



 Huh?



Still haven't sold anything that I have read. 

Nothing.


----------



## LeeTV (7 July 2011)

UNILIFE Stock --- Setting Up For a Short Squeeze ?

Unilife Corporation Meets Their Goals

07.05.2011– The short position in Unilife stock (NASDAQ: UNIS; Stock Twits: $UNIS) has been steadily rising. As of June 15, 2011 there was an aggregate short position 4,728,317 shares in their common stock, up from 1,782,923 on January 14th of this year. Moreover, the rate at which the short position is growing has been accelerating.

This is somewhat counter-intuitive given the fact that the company has either met or exceeded every time line for each of its milestones. In speaking with a few of the analysts who cover the stock, the crux of the short thesis seems to be based on the company’s market cap being $300mm with little revenue to justify it.

The interesting thing about short sellers is that they frequently capitulate when corporate developments materialize that lessen the validity of the stock’s bear story. This can often result in a short squeeze where these bears scramble to cover their short positions driving prices higher. Investors who are positioned long in a stock always know that their downside is to zero. Conversely, bears who are short a stock know that they theoretically have unlimited risk, as a company’s share price can continue to move higher and higher so long as demand outstrips supply.

In the last 52 weeks, UNIS has traded between $3.85 and $6.38. With the stock currently trading at $5.20, UNIS finds itself in the middle of its narrow range. Stocks, by definition, are discounting mechanism of companies’ future cash flows. Despite the fact that Unilife has yet to generate any material revenues they are positioned to do so in a significant way. Furthermore, the company has not only performed according to plan and but has also successfully managed the investment community’s expectations. If anything, they have under promised and over delivered in meeting time lines.

griffin securitiesGriffin Securities maintains a BUY recommendation on UNIS and has a price target of $10.50. In the “investor consideration” section of his June 13 report update he stated:

“Unilife has a market valuation of roughly $280 million, even though its stock lacks fundamental support. That is not surprising in our view, given the unique characteristics of its proprietary technology and its established relations with Sanofi, the largest user of prefilled syringes in the world. Then, too, the implementation of new regulations requiring safety syringes in the European Union in 2013 and the emergence of new biological drugs over the next three years create fertile ground for the Company’s products. Growth-oriented investors should find this scenario to their liking. Just as important, the time is ripe to invest – news about more, novel products and new customers should emerge in the months ahead, and with the initiation of sales, operations should gradually begin to turn profitable.”

See the Griffin Securities report.

unifill

It is worth noting that Unilife CEO, Alan Shortall has made repeated open market purchases of the stock. In his most recent open market purchase which was in March, Shortall invested over $500,000 USD to purchase Unilife stock on the Australian Exchange. The value of his total stake in the company is worth well north of $20 million. Similarly, Dr. Ramin Mojdeh, the Unilife COO who joined the company in January from Becton Dickinson, stepped up to the plate and bought $500,000 worth of stock in the open market in March.

The company has been very vocal about the fact that they are in active discussions with over 20 pharmaceutical companies. Their well-publicized marquis pharma company relationship is with Sanofi-Aventis who has thus far paid $40 million to Unilife in the form of milestone payments. This was echoed yet again in an June 21st interview Shortall did with Jim Cramer on CNBC’s “Mad Money” segment, Shortall indicated that he expects the company to have “announcement after announcement,” referring to new pharma company relationships for their Unifill pre-filled syringe. Here is a recent video produced by Unilife on their "Expanding Opportunities."

Here is an excerpt from Alan Shortall from the quarterly conference call on May 16, 2011.

“We are making great headway with many pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies that have expressed interest in the product. Initial sales of the Unifill syringe to pharmaceutical companies will be used for a range of activities, including the start of two-year drug stability studies, validating the integration of the product into fill-finish lines, and market evaluations. Initial sales of the Unifill syringe during the second half of this year will be at relatively low volumes.

Given that it will take time to progressively build up the capacity of our Unifill production systems to near 100% efficiency, this fits in well with our ramp program. Furthermore, the average unit selling price for these initial small-volume batches will be far higher than what we are projecting for longer-term commercial quantities.”

Let me be clear when I say that our primary goal for the Unifill syringe at present is to get as many drugs onto stability studies as possible. Pharmaceutical companies do not enter into stability studies lightly. It is fair to expect that drugs that go onto stability studies with the Unifill syringe will ultimately lead to the signing of long-term commercial supply agreements.”

Three weeks later on June 7th, Unilife announced that one of its portfolio devices was selected by a leading global pharmaceutical company for clinical trials in conjunction with a pipeline biologic drug for targeted organ delivery. The clinical trial is planned to commence within the fourth quarter of 2011 to the first quarter of 2012. 

In the week ending July 1, the stock did in fact trend up to $5.20 from $4.50. Time will tell if this is the beginning of a new move up for the stock.


----------



## pacestick (14 July 2011)

SALES OF PREFILL HAVE BEGUN

<h1 class="newsartsubtitle">Unilife Commences Initial Supply of the Unifill ® Syringe to Sanofi</h1>



YORK, Pa., July 13, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced it has commenced the initial supply of validated product of the Unifill ® syringe to Sanofi, as per the terms of the industrialization agreement between both parties.

Since signing the Exclusive Agreement in July 2008, Sanofi has paid Unilife a total of approximately $40 million, comprising a $16 million (euro 10 million) fee in exchange for the exclusive right to negotiate the purchase of the Unifill syringe, and to help fund the Industrialization Program for the device up to a maximum of $24 million (euro 17 million). Sanofi has secured exclusivity for the Unifill syringe within the full therapeutic classes of antithrombotic agents and vaccines, plus an additional four smaller sub-groups, until June 30, 2014.

Unilife is now in a position to also commence initial sales of the Unifill syringe to other pharmaceutical companies. Upon the receipt of the Unifill syringe, these pharmaceutical customers will typically conduct drug compatibility and stability studies that will test the device in combination with their injectable drugs. The resulting data is then filed as the last step in completing the regulatory process for the drug-device combination product.

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, said, "The start of initial sales of the Unifill syringe is arguably the most significant achievement in our company's history. We very much appreciate the support of Sanofi since 2003, when they had the initiative and vision to approach us to develop a new generation of prefilled syringes that can help to improve patient care, while also enhancing and saving the lives of healthcare workers.

"The Unifill syringe is generating strong interest from an increasing number of pharmaceutical companies for use in therapeutic classes outside of those retained by Sanofi. These pharmaceutical companies recognize the significant potential of the Unifill syringe to help generate powerful brand differentiation for their injectable drugs within competitive therapeutic drug classes."

Dr. Ramin Mojdeh, COO of Unilife, said, "The integration of safety features within the glass barrel of a prefilled syringe was a challenge that many within the device and pharmaceutical industries thought to be impossible. Yet, through our operational expertise, core technology platform and innovative spirit, we have successfully overcome a number of technical obstacles to commercialize a game-changing device that is now poised to revolutionize the $2.7 billion market for prefilled syringes.

"The Unifill syringe sits at the leading edge of a rich and diverse platform of advanced drug delivery devices that we are now developing in collaboration with a number of pharmaceutical partners. Having recognized our capacity for device innovation with the Unifill syringe, these top tier pharmaceutical companies are selecting Unilife as their partner to develop other innovative, differentiated and proprietary devices that are customized to address the specific and unmet needs of their biological drugs. These partnerships will enable us to build upon the success of the Unifill syringe and expand our horizons across several additional high-value market sectors for injectable drug delivery devices."

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer, manufacturer and supplier of advanced drug delivery systems with state-of-the-art facilities in Pennsylvania. Established in 2002, Unilife works with pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies seeking innovative devices for use with their parenteral drugs and vaccines. Unilife has developed a broad, differentiated proprietary portfolio of its own injectable drug delivery products, including the Unifill ® and Unitract ® product lines of safety syringes with automatic, operator controlled needle retraction. Unifill represents the world's first prefilled syringe technology integrating safety within the primary drug container. The products are ideally positioned to help pharmaceutical companies maximize the lifecycle of their injectable drugs and enhance patient care. Unifill syringes, together with other devices that are part of the Unilife technology platform, can either be supplied to pharmaceutical customers ready for use, or customized to address the specific requirements of targeted novel drugs.

For more information on Unilife, please visit www.unilife.com.

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

This follows orders for the unitract at the end of last year and follow up orders for the same

http://ir.unilife.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=530400


----------



## pacestick (20 July 2011)

SECOND PHARMA  BEGINS PURCHASES OF PREFILL

Unilife Starts Unifill Syringe Sales to Another Pharmaceutical Customer


YORK, Pa., July 19, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced it has commenced the initial sale of the Unifill ® ready-to-fill syringe to a U.S.-based global pharmaceutical company.

The commencement of Unifill sales to this new customer, whose identity remains confidential at this time, follows the initial shipment of the device to Sanofi last week.  Unilife continues to expand its customer pipeline as an increasing number of pharmaceutical companies seek access to Unifill for the delivery of their prefilled injectable drugs.

Unilife expects this new U.S.-based pharmaceutical customer to conduct drug compatibility and stability tests with their injectable drugs in combination with Unifill as per standard industry practices for drug-device combination products. The resulting data is then filed to regulatory agencies as a final step before approval.  

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, said, "Unilife is pleased to have commenced initial sales of the Unifill syringe to another global pharmaceutical company.  We expect to continue supplying the Unifill syringe to this customer over the coming months to support their drug compatibility and stability tests with a number of target molecules.

"The Unifill syringe is the world's first and only known prefilled syringe with safety features fully integrated within the glass barrel. The Unifill syringe is essentially a primary drug container, a safety device and a sharps disposal unit all rolled into one. It is strongly positioned to help improve patient care and better protect healthcare workers at risk of contracting infectious diseases, such as HIV via needlestick injuries and other potential transmission modes.

"We are pleased with the strong level of interest in the Unifill syringe from a significant number of pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies that recognize its potential to optimize the lifecycles of their injectable drugs and generate powerful brand differentiation within competitive therapeutic classes. We look forward to entering into agreements with a number of additional pharmaceutical partners over the coming months."

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer, manufacturer and supplier of advanced drug delivery systems with state-of-the-art facilities in Pennsylvania. Established in 2002, Unilife works with pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies seeking innovative devices for use with their parenteral drugs and vaccines. Unilife has developed a broad, differentiated proprietary portfolio of its own injectable drug delivery products, including the Unifill ® and Unitract ® product lines of safety syringes with automatic, operator controlled needle retraction. Unifill represents the world's first prefilled syringe technology integrating safety within the primary drug container. The products are ideally positioned to help pharmaceutical companies maximize the lifecycle of their injectable drugs and enhance patient care. Unifill syringes, together with other devices that are part of the Unilife technology platform, can either be supplied to pharmaceutical customers ready for use, or customized to address the specific requirements of targeted novel drugs.  For more information on Unilife, please visit www.unilife.com. 

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor Contacts (US):



Investor Contacts (Australia)


Todd Fromer / Garth Russell


Stuart Fine


Jeff Carter


KCSA Strategic Communications


Carpe DM Inc


Unilife Corporation


P: + 1 212-682-6300


P: + 1 908 469 1788


P: + 61 2 8346 6500




SOURCE Unilife Corporation


Unilife Corporation
250 Cross Farm Road , York, PA 17406


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2011)

pacestick said:


> SECOND PHARMA  BEGINS PURCHASES OF PREFILL
> 
> Unilife Starts Unifill Syringe Sales to Another Pharmaceutical Customer
> 
> ...



Why is it 'confidential' RSM?

And, why do more trials need to be done? It's either FDA approved or not, surely?


----------



## pacestick (20 July 2011)

kennas said:


> Why is it 'confidential' RSM?
> 
> And, why do more trials need to be done? It's either FDA approved or not, surely?




The process of getting prefilled syringes  to market is long and tedious  due to government regulation

                                     stage one
 The drug has to be trialled and validated  where the pharma  has already done this and the drug is  currently in use  this stage does not have to happen ,There have been many cases where inadequate  trial testing have had dissasterous results Thalidimide comes to mind 

                                    stage two 
    The syringe has to be trialed and validated   In this it is being tested among other things for deterioration and leakage in a shelf life of two years . This does not have to be done each time a new drug is chosen to go into the syringe

                                   stage three 
The drug is put in the syringe and it is  again tested  to see if there is any adverse  reaction . This has to be done for each and every drug that is put into a prefill syringe . In order to  prevent such a problem occurring the Unifill RTF syringe is assembled out of materials already used in other RTF syringes  However despite this the regulatory authorities still require it to be tested

I dont know about anyone else but I am very happy for them to test as much as they like before they stick it into me 

The orders for syringes at  this stage from the two pharmas concerned  are  based on the  numbers required to undertake these tests  Which have been described by The Unilife CEO as a process  not involving risk to further sales . However in order to launch their products  when this stage is complete the pharmas will require considerably more syringes . Which is why there will be a ramp up in production throughout 2012 

the need for secrecy is interesting  and can only be speculated on


----------



## LeeTV (27 July 2011)

Unifill Wows Healthcare Workers


*Unifill Wows Healthcare Workers at APIC Conference*
Recently Unilife (NASDAQ: UNIS) took its Unifill prefilled safety syringe to the APIC Conference in order to give the U.S. healthcare workers in attendance a sneak preview of this revolutionary device. Unilife was honored to have Dr. Mary Foley as its special guest at APIC. During the conference, Dr. Foley met with dozens of delegates from around the U.S., collecting their thoughts on the Unifill syringe and its potential benefits to healthcare workers and patients. 

The feedback the Unifill received at APIC was overwhelmingly positive, and included more than just a few 'Wow!', 'Very Smooth', 'Awesome', 'Perfect' and 'Cool' reactions. Unilife set up a demonstration booth and recorded many of the healthcare professionals' reactions when they got to test the Unifill product themselves. To view a brief compellation of these responses, clicking on the image below or visiting www.unilife.com. 



About APIC 
The APIC Conference brought together healthcare workers and infection control specialists from across the U.S to discuss ways to enhance and save the lives of nurses, improve patient care and prevent disease. Unilife exhibited the Unifill syringe, the world's first and only prefilled syringe with fully passive (automatic) safety features integrated within the glass barrel, at the event. The Unifill syringe is strongly positioned to deliver optimal protection and intuitive use to healthcare workers and their patients that self-inject prescription medication at home. The Unifill syringe is now in production, and being supplied to interested pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies seeking to evaluate its use with their injectable drugs and vaccines. 

About Dr. Foley
Dr. Foley is one of the world's foremost experts on healthcare worker safety. She is the Director at the Center for Nursing Research and Innovation at the University of California San Francisco (UCSF) School of Nursing. Last year, she received her PhD in nursing with her dissertation on the topic of needle-stick injuries and prevention policies. A registered nurse for more than 35 years, Dr Foley was one of the first healthcare workers to recognize the emerging HIV-AIDS epidemic during her work at Saint Francis Memorial Hospital in San Francisco in the 1980s. After helping to secure the passage of the first Statewide laws in the U.S. mandating the use safety medical devices in California, she played a key role in campaigning for the adoption of the Federal Needlestick Safety and Prevention Act. Elected President of the American Nursing Association (ANA) in 2000, she was in the Oval Office of the White House when President Bill Clinton enacted the Act into law. She continues to write and lecture about healthcare policy, improving the workplace, and promoting safe care for workers and patients nationally and internationally. Dr Foley has not received any financial payment from Unilife, and is an independent champion for enhancing injection safety practices in the U.S. and worldwide.


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2011)

Does future technology in the delivery of stuff mean that this piece of kit will become obsolete?

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...r-with-nanopatch/story-fn5fsgyc-1226106754530


----------



## El Bastardo (3 August 2011)

kennas said:


> Does future technology in the delivery of stuff mean that this piece of kit will become obsolete?
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...r-with-nanopatch/story-fn5fsgyc-1226106754530




Kennas everything becomes obsolete. However, in your average hospital  intravenous injections are the only current way for delivering antibiotics/adrenaline etc in sufficient quantities. Add to that blood tests, radiological exams etc and needles are going to be around for a while. 

Patches, when proved cheap, safe and effective may be useful for vaccines and targeted pain relief. The patches may in turn become obsolete by the use of food as a method of delivering vaccines.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...r-barry-marshall/story-e6frea83-1226083776673


----------



## pacestick (3 August 2011)

El Bastardo said:


> Kennas everything becomes obsolete. However, in your average hospital  intravenous injections are the only current way for delivering antibiotics/adrenaline etc in sufficient quantities. Add to that blood tests, radiological exams etc and needles are going to be around for a while.
> 
> Patches, when proved cheap, safe and effective may be useful for vaccines and targeted pain relief. The patches may in turn become obsolete by the use of food as a method of delivering vaccines.
> 
> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...r-barry-marshall/story-e6frea83-1226083776673




The oral  one has been done before I along with many in my generation were innoculated against polio by having the vaccine  dropped on our tounge  It was never expanded  beyond that one vaccine as far as I know  I was told but can not verify that the problem was  the various  chemicals in our stomach  beat up the vaccines before they became effective 
Patches may become of limited used due to inability  to control exact amounts  for release at exact times  this eliminates them at  this stage for all but vaccine work and even this may have a decade or two before they are a  commercial reality. If you think the path of getting a medical device to market is long and tortuous it is nothing to when there is the actual drug involved With tests on trial patients and surveys of results going on for years before approval is given and as patches and oral both involve the use of drugs in a way that is innovative as opposed to improving syringes that give measured doses in a known manner


----------



## pacestick (14 September 2011)

Presentation by CEO  

http://www.wsw.com/webcast/rrshq20/unis/
you will need to register its free


----------



## pacestick (6 October 2011)

Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced it has been awarded a two-year contract by Premier Purchasing Partners, L.P., the group purchasing enterprise of the Premier healthcare alliance, for the supply of its UnitractÃ‚ ® 1mL safety syringes.

Premier, Inc. is the nation's largest healthcare alliance, helping to improve performance and providing group contracting to more than 2,500 U.S. hospitals and over 76,000 healthcare sites nationwide.

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife said: "Our Unitract 1mL safety syringes, which are designed for use when drawing medication from a vial or ampoule, can provide optimal protection to healthcare workers and others at risk of infection from needlestick injuries. Unitract represents the first and only known range of insulin and tuberculin syringes with automatic, operator-controlled needle retraction features that are fully integrated within the syringe.

"We are delighted to have signed our first Group Purchasing Organization (GPO) contract with Premier for the sale of our Unitract 1mL syringes to U.S. healthcare facilities. In addition to being one of the largest GPOs in the U.S., Premier is also a leading national advocate for injection safety. Despite the widespread conversion of U.S. healthcare facilities to the mandatory use of needlestick prevention products, healthcare workers continue to remain at risk of harm from many types of conventional safety syringe technologies. We look forward to supporting Premier and its members to enhance the level of protection offered to U.S. healthcare workers."

For additional Unitract inquiries, please visit www.unitract.com, or contact Unilife at info@unitract.com or the Unitract customer service department toll free number: +1 888 698 1133. Premier members seeking to purchase Unitract 1mL syringes are encouraged to quote contract number SD-NS-007.


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2011)

I've resisted digging up the history of UNS, but after reading their annual financial report I can not resist any longer.

This article warrants reading by anyone considering trusting this company and the management.



> *Shooting up on hype*
> January 17, 2004
> 
> Look sharp . . . Alan Shortall says his company, Unitract, is targeting a global market of $7 billion for its 'one-use' needles.
> ...




This article is heavily edited to fit in the space and you should read it by hitting the title. Nothing has been added, just deletions. 

What ever happened to Unitract in Australia?

Maybe he gets it right this time??


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2011)

This guy has more skeletons than Scooby Do's closet.

Who is Roger Williamson?

http://www.moneyorders.com.au/money...-unilife-boss-to-pay-back-loan-plus-a-margin/
Sydney Morning Herald
Saturday December 16, 2006

Ben Hills

ALAN SHORTALL, the chief executive of struggling publicly listed high-tech wannabe Unilife Medical Solutions, has been ordered to pay more than $500,000 to his former de facto wife.

A Supreme Court judge on Friday found that Mr Shortall owed Louise White, a Byron Bay receptionist, the money after she lent him $47,000 which he promised to secure against shares in the company - but later reneged on the agreement.

In his judgement, Justice Joseph Campbell said he did not accept Mr Shortall's evidence on a number of points.

Justice Campbell said there were "many unusual and unexplained features of the relationship" between Mr Shortall and Unilife's biggest shareholder, the elusive Roger Williamson.

Mr Shortall, a shaven-headed 52-year-old Irishman and racehorse owner who has headed Unilife (formerly Unitract) since it floated four years ago, lived with Ms White and her two children by a previous marriage in a beachside house at Byron Bay between 1999 and 2003.

She lent him the $47,000 in various amounts and Mr Shortall promised to secure them against 220,000 Unilife shares.

"You are a rich woman," he allegedly told her, after the shares soared through the $2 mark shortly after listing.

However, when Ms White asked him to transfer the shares to her, Mr Shortall refused, claiming they were subject to an "escrow" which prevented him from selling or transferring them.

In the meantime, the share price collapsed after Unilife repeatedly missed deadlines to manufacture a disposable syringe.

On Friday shares in the company closed at 23c.

According to the company's latest annual return, Mr Shortall earns $372,000 a year and has been issued with 6.5 million shares and 7 million options in the company.

In earlier evidence, Ms White's barristers, Kevin Ryan and Paul Castley, suggested that "Roger Williamson", a mysterious British investor who is Unilife's largest shareholder with 10 million shares through a company called Merkaba Ltd, was in fact "an alias or nom de plume" for Mr Shortall, and that the shares were in fact controlled by Mr Shortall.

Over the years "Roger Williamson" has made several million dollars selling down his shareholding, and has transferred substantial amounts to Underline International Pty Ltd, a company controlled by Mr Shortall.

A bank statement produced in court showed that in 2004 alone "Williamson" transferred more than $700,000 to Mr Shortall's company.

While Justice Campbell made no findings about these allegations - which Mr Shortall denied on oath - he did say that "one possible explanation of the evidence might be that Mr Williamson or Merkaba Ltd holds some shares in [Unilife] on trust for the defendant [Shortall]."

Justice Campbell ordered Mr Shortall to pay Ms White $548,452, based on the price she might have got for the shares if she had been able to sell them before they tanked.


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2011)

In the interests of some opaque transparency of Mr Shortall:

*That's quite a shot in the arm*
REFLUX SCOTT ROCHFORT
October 31, 2008

The retractable syringe powerhouse Unilife Medical Solutions has again raised the bar in setting standards in corporate governance.

Unilife has rejigged its remuneration package, first announced in July, to "continue to motivate [the] outstanding ongoing efforts" of its chief executive, Alan Shortall.


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2011)

I really want to know who this mystery man is in London. The same man who was granted about 3.6m shares in UNS in 2010 by the 'Founding Members' due to the company reaching some performance hurdles. They were that the company had to make a net profit of $6m or so. Hang on???

Just one last one for laughs.

Speedo needle's damage done as Shortall jailed
By Scott Rochfort
June 24, 2005

The Bentley Continental GT is a sophisticated piece of automotive engineering. So much so, even the safety-conscious retractable needle tycoon Alan Shortall could not tell he was clocking 231 kilometres an hour down the Federal Highway to Canberra.

At least, that was his defence in Goulburn Local Court this week where he was handed a six-month jail sentence.

But while he may lose his liberty - he is on bail appealing against the sentence - it appears unlikely he will lose his job.

Non-executive chairman David Riekie and two fellow directors said in a statement to the stock exchange that while they were "extremely disappointed with the outcome of the case", they had decided not to sack Mr Shortall.

"The board is of view that Mr Shortall's actions are of a personal nature and do not relate to his actions as CEO of Unilife, nor do they affect his ability to fully and properly discharge his duties as CEO of Unilife."

The Canberra Times reported that Mr Shortall's lawyer had argued in court "the special features of the 2004 Bentley Continental GT, which his client was trialling, were mitigating factors in Shortall's culpability, even if that was difficult to accept".

"If ever a motor vehicle was designed to be driven at speed, even though unlawfully, with the greatest respect, it's this motor vehicle," Mr Walsh reportedly told the court.

Unilife spokesman Chris Savage said Mr Shortall was unavailable for comment. "He's spoken to nobody and he's not going to speak to nobody," he said.

Asked if the law prohibited people with criminal convictions serving as directors, Mr Savage said: "I have no idea about that. Are you sure that's the law?

"There's no restrictions with the bail whatsoever. So they don't see anything in his current situation that prohibits him from performing his role fully.

"Harry M. Miller went to jail, surely he's now director of the company he owns or something like that," Mr Savage said.

He said the Bentley was Mr Shortall's personal car. "He has these assets that have nothing to do with his role," Mr Savage said.

The company, whose share price has tumbled from $3.10 to 57c in two years, has yet to sell a syringe. This is despite originally promising to have a facility open by early last year. It now says it will start selling syringes by early next year.

"Unilife believes its Unitract product is unique and is well advanced," Mr Savage said.

"It's fair to say that they are on the cusp of exploding and doing extremely extremely well or they are going to run out of money. It's one or the other over the next two or three years.

"There is a race on globally in this retractable and safety syringe market and Unilife are extremely upbeat about the next 160 days."

It appears that Mr Shortall, a serial speeding offender, has trouble keeping his eye on the Bentleys's speedo needle.


----------



## chb (8 October 2011)

hrmmm...

does not sound good at all. Sounds very shifty by the CEO.

Might exit, I got in around 80c and then more at 1.20 but it's been nothing but downhill since, part of that is the general market but I guess the other part is that nothing is happening. All these contracts to allow them to sell the syringes but nothing firmed for awhile now.


----------



## squelch99 (8 October 2011)

For balance I'd suggest any potential or existing investors in unilife look at what has been achieved in the last three years:
The relocation to the united states, the construction of a world class manufacturing facility, the expansion of the management team including ex BD senior management, 2 top ten pharmas with unifil in ageing trials and another with a clinical trial of a new device beginning at the end of the year.

Unifil volume sales agreements will occur within the next 6 months.

Everything in the medical industry takes time and unilife is very close to a significant rerating.


----------



## El Bastardo (10 October 2011)

Sounds like mr shortall and williamsons talents are wasted on UNS. On a positive note AED and TZL are looking for quality directors.


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2011)

No one should exit or buy on information here, but DYOR. 

I only became skeptical of safety syringe companies after watching a friend lose his shirt on Ritract. Initially I thought it was the same mob but when I did some simple searching I realised that it was not, but uncovered the rest of the publicly available information.

In the interest of balance I thought everyone should see what success management have previously had. And, perhaps why I thought the $11m pay day was a bit rich for a MD who had taken the company from nothing, to debt. 

No one should accept market announcements without drilling into them and understanding what they fundamentally mean. I'm not sure if anyone actually does with UNS.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2011)

Do followers know what these anns actually mean?

Have they actually sold anything or just signed contracts with the potential sale later?

The one in July is curious. No mention of the company still and no mention of volume of sales etc in the end of year financial report.



> October 5, 2011
> 
> Unilife Wins Supply Contract with Nation's Largest Healthcare Alliance
> Premier Selects Unitract ® 1mL Safety Syringes for Two-Year Contract
> ...






> July 19, 2011
> 
> Unilife Starts Unifill Syringe Sales to Another Pharmaceutical Customer
> YORK, Pa., July 19, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --
> ...


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2011)

Seems I've scared off the UNS bandwagon by asking questions .. 

Now, next on the dodgy deals agenda is the capital raising. For some time they've been saying that they're doing great, wonderful, sales full steam ahead and then they go to the market for a pile of cash. Can anyone explain the nature of this raising?

Also, the underwriting announcement? Jefferies and Co now own 8% of the company. Alan seems to have quite a stake in Jefferies. Like most of it. huh? 



> UNILIFE CORPORATION ANNOUNCES PRICING OF OFFERING OF 8,250,000 SHARES OF COMMON STOCK
> 
> York, PA, November 17, 2011- Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS / ASX: UNS) (“Unilife” or the “Company”) today announced the pricing of its underwritten registered public offering of 8,250,000 shares of common stock at a public offering price of $4.35 per share. All of the shares in the offering are to be sold by Unilife. In connection with the offering, the Company also granted the underwriters a 30-day option to purchase up to an additional 1,237,500 shares of common stock to cover over-allotments, if any.
> 
> The net proceeds of the offering to the Company, after deducting the *underwriting discount* and estimated offering expenses, are expected to be approximately $33,808,125, exclusive of any proceeds attributable to the underwriters’ possible exercise of their over-allotment option. Unilife expects to use the net proceeds from this offering to fund the *continued development and commercial supply* of its diversified portfolio of advanced drug delivery systems, the *expansion of its workforce* to support *anticipated customer demands*, and for *working capital and other general corporate purposes*. The offering is expected to close on November 21, 2011 and is subject to customary closing conditions.



Jefferies have bought 4,995,364 of the 8,250,000 sold. huh? The underwriter has bought over half the raising and Alan has bought 4,028,768 shares as part of Jerreries.  

Sounds like they've done this raising to hire extra people 'just in case' they actually sell any of their bits and to keep paying their current exorbitant management salaries.

Just what was the 'underwriters discount'? 21c a share. On top of the discount at the last sale price in the US. I can only find that the stock was trading at $4.75, the offer was at $4.35 and then they got 0.21c off that as well. 

So, if Alan has bought 4,028,768 shares @ $4.14 = $16.7m ish. HUH?  Where did he get the money to do that? 

They claim that they started to 'supply' their syringes in July 2011.


> We commenced initial production and supply of the Unifill syringe to Sanofi and one other U.S. based pharmaceutical company in July 2011.



What does this mean? Have they 'sold' anything yet?

Do they have any accounts recording sales at all?


----------



## J&M (22 November 2011)

kennas said:


> Seems I've scared off the UNS bandwagon by asking questions ..
> 
> Now, next on the dodgy deals agenda is the capital raising. For some time they've been saying that they're doing great, wonderful, sales full steam ahead and then they go to the market for a pile of cash. Can anyone explain the nature of this raising?
> 
> ...




Got out of this a few weeks ago 
This was or should have been a big seller with the new syringes
However I have not to date seen any concrete news of a sell of any syringes to anyone
Thanks Kennas for all the informative posts


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2011)

Does anyone know why Alan got 1.9m in shares approved issued at the last AGM?

Some of the other senior staff got 45k, but he got quite a bit more.

Must be in relation to performance hurdles through the year. Where are they? 

And are these issued at the Australian price or US price? $0.62 in Oz, $4.5 in US. That's a big bonus once again for not actually making any money. In fact still losing millions every year and only in the black because of raising capital. 

Very confused if they have sold anything still.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2012)

kennas said:


> Does anyone know why Alan got 1.9m in shares approved issued at the last AGM?



I dug into this and it was mentioned in the pre pre-AGM meetings that shareholders had to agree to certain things that resulted in the issue of shares. I tried to look through the detail in the fine print but really couldn't find where he had succeeded in achieving the performance hurdles. 

Can any one else quote why he was issued these shares?

One interesting thing regarding the remuneration of Directors is the benchmarking that was conducted by the 'independent' consultants. The other 15 or so companies had MCs of 200m or so with quite significant cash flow. UNS has a MC of about the same with negative cash flow. That is, the only money they are getting in is via cap raisings, grants and tax losses. They are not only earning NOTHING from sales, but losing from every direction. 

Just what happened to this significant announcement?



> November 29, 2011
> Unilife Signs Clinical Development and Supply Agreement with Global Pharmaceutical Company
> 
> YORK, Pa., Nov. 29, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced the signing of a clinical development and supply agreement with a global pharmaceutical company for a novel device for targeted organ delivery.  The proprietary Unilife device is intended to be used in a drug clinical trial that is scheduled to commence in early 2012.
> ...




This is starting to look exactly the same as Alan's previous business ventures. Stating supply agreements yet not actually selling anything. 

Note that UNS only receives cash from sales. The supply means nothing. And, how much from eventual 'sales'. I imagine a pittance. 

Until I see a sale with incoming cash I can not see how they are going to remain afloat. 

This company seems doomed from all available facts.


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2012)

kennas said:


> I dug into this and it was mentioned in the pre pre-AGM meetings that shareholders had to agree to certain things that resulted in the issue of shares. I tried to look through the detail in the fine print but really couldn't find where he had succeeded in achieving the performance hurdles.
> 
> Can any one else quote why he was issued these shares?
> 
> ...



Alan's shares were issued to him a could of days ago. $550K worth for meeting his performance hurdles which were basically 'do your job'. I find it quite troubling that a company not making any money with zero sales can give it's managers such heafty base salaries and then these huge incentive bonus'. His salary is about $400K I think so he's earning about $1m. Incredible.


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2012)

Found a positive 'independent' report on this today.



> *9 Jan 12
> 
> Unilife up Double Digits from Insider and Institutional Buying, Analyst Recommendation (UNIS, BAX, TMO)*
> 
> ...



http://www.smallcapnetwork.com/Unil...X-TMO/s/via/3420/article/view/p/mid/1/id/535/

The purchase of $500K was in Sep 11 so old news. 

Not sure where he gets the $5m sales figure from. The last financial statement had just $18K in 'product sales and other', of which we do not exactly know what 'other' is.  The net loss was $9.7m.

Some extremely impressive projected sales figures there. $670m by 2017.  

Jeffries and Co were the sole book build manager for the recent public offer. 

Just having a quick run through their last quarterly report and I found this gem on page 19:



> *Our recurring losses and negative cash flows from operations raise substantial doubt about our ability to continue as a going concern. We anticipate incurring additional losses until such time that we can generate significant revenue from product sales*





Fingers crossed they can sign some sales contracts this year.


----------



## pacestick (22 January 2012)

Much of this is based on Sanofi using the prefill to protect market share for lovenox and then sharing in the profits of market saved from generics when the patent ends this year . While sanofi would know how much they typically lose to generics when a drug goes off patent I do not know how the Jeffries report on which your original info is based comes to the conclusion that Sanofi will use the syringe for Lovenox although the amount of bleeding they will do to generics is such that they would want to come up with a strategy of some sort. On page 31 of the report they state
that they believe that conservatively Unilife will command just 20% of sanofis annual Lovenox volumes rising to 40% over the following three to five years


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2012)

Alan just keeps on buying. If it wasn't just a practical transfer of shareholders equity I'd be more impressed. Having said that, it's now his cash and he's choosing to buy more stock. I can't see any other motive other than he truly thinks he's got some contracts sewn up. He can't be just buying to shore up his % holding of the company to keep voting in his incentives surely. 

Can only think they may be getting close to actually selling a syringe.


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2012)

Quarterly cash flow out today and they made $27K from 'receipts from customers'. 

$4m in staff costs. 



Don't they only have about 100 staff?


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2012)

kennas said:


> Quarterly cash flow out today and they made $27K from 'receipts from customers'.



I'm not sure what's going on but the Half Yearly came out on 10 Feb and presents different info on 'sales' in the last half. This report says they made $17K in the last quarter. Net loss $12.8m.

'Sales' began in Jul 11.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2012)

kennas said:


> Just having a quick run through their last quarterly report and I found this gem on page 19:
> 
> *Our recurring losses and negative cash flows from operations raise substantial doubt about our ability to continue as a going concern. We anticipate incurring additional losses until such time that we can generate significant revenue from product sales*




2 months later and still no sales announced.

Alan has become a substantial shareholder though now holding 9% plus. Perhaps he's going to use this voting power to give himself another $10m bonus.


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2012)

3 months later and still no sales announced.

They sent out a shareholder briefing presentation today which was interesting. 

Apparently they conducted some type of survey with health care providers to provide ratings for their devices. They all responded extremely well. 

Unfortunately, there is no reference to this study. No indication of who conducted it. No numbers of participants. No indication of any other questions asked. Maybe this information is provided elsewhere.

It may seem that I am being totally negative regarding this company. 

Well, I'm just reporting what they are reporting.

I'll be tuning into this:



> Management has scheduled a conference call for 4:30 p.m. U.S. EDT on Thursday, April 26, 2012 (Friday, April 27, 2012 at 6:30 AM AEST), to review the Company’s financial results, market trends, and future outlook. The conference call will be broadcast over the Internet as a “live” listen only Webcast. To listen, please go to: http://ir.unilife.com/events.cfm.




Why am I following this company you may ask?

It's turned into a hobby. 

Like watching the slow-mo train crash that is CTO.


----------



## Sean K (27 April 2012)

Quarterly financials out today and they are announcing some 'revenue'!



> I am pleased to advise that the first GMP-compliant batch of our specialized device for targeted organ delivery is now ready to be shipped to a global pharmaceutical company for use in human clinical drug trials scheduled to occur later this year. To date, we have recognized revenue of approximately $800,000 for this program and expect to recognize the balance of this $1.4M initial stage in the next quarter. We further expect to generate additional revenues as this program continues to move forward.




It seems bazaar this world of drug and device trials. What I make of this is that UNS have sent a batch of stuff to some white lab coated people (who can not be named) for them to trial it and be paid up to $1.4m for it. 

But what the hell does this mean?

Does revenue mean a 'sale'. What is the device that targets an organ? Why have you got revenue for this trial? For the drug, or for the device? What's the program?


----------



## loogs (20 May 2012)

kennas said:


> Quarterly financials out today and they are announcing some 'revenue'!
> 
> It seems bazaar this world of drug and device trials. What I make of this is that UNS have sent a batch of stuff to some white lab coated people (who can not be named) for them to trial it and be paid up to $1.4m for it.
> 
> ...




Not much info out about the organ device. The company is paying UNS to develop the device. They have supplied some devices for the company to trail later this year. Have spent 600K already and a futher 800K this qtr. Could be 2-3 yrs before real prod and  sales. The only thing they are getting revenue from is the 1ml syringe.

UNS has several devices in prod and development stages. The Unifill prefill syringe is in production and supply agreements should be signed between June and August with two companies. More may sign before the end of the year. Other products could see agreements signed by end of yr or early next yr. Others could be in production 2013-14. A long and slow process doing all the development and trials and then production lines and then validation of prod line before sales happen.

Good point to listen to the qtrly conference calls. Analysts ask questions.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2012)

UNS shot up a little the past few days and earned a 'please explain'.

Explanation, 'we know nothing'. 

Still, unusual action worth waiting to see what they produce.


----------



## pacestick (16 June 2012)

http://carpedmstocks.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/unis-shorts-expanding-waist-line-time.html


Carpe DM Stocks

Looking to make profits in Penny Stocks?
Click Here!
Tuesday, June 12, 2012
$UNIS - Shorts Expanding Waist Line - Time for a Big Belly Squeeze
Short Interest was reported yesterday and not surprisingly, it was up again.  Shorts added 300,000 to their position to just under 8.2 million shares.   Even with the continued movement of shares being converted from the Australian Exchange and being moved to Nasdaq, this number is pretty staggering.  If we breakdown the numbers, we'll find approximately 27 million shares trade on Nasdaq.  This is taking out any options or warrants into the count.  Of those shares we alread know that Institutions hold 18 million shares, effectively leaving 9 million shares in the float.  In the last quarter, funds added just shy of 2.6 million shares to their portfolios.  For arguments sake, lets assume that they only add 1 million shares to their registers this quarter.  That would leave just 8 million shares in the float at the end of June.  This assumes that every single retail investor is a liquid one and isn't holding long term.  If we continue the assumption that shorters will continue to short the stock, then we are looking at a situation where more than 100% of the entire float in the US is now short.  As it stands right now, the numbers and the stock price are starting to tilt in the longs favor.  Below is a copy of the three month chart that illustrates how the shorts are losing their grip on the stock.  Three months ago, the stock had a short position of 6.1 million shares.  While they have added 2.1 million to the outstanding number of shorts, this has not prevented the stock from moving upwards.  The stock only seems to take hits when volume is low and they have a greater influence on price.   It would appear that is when funds step in and as volume rises so does the price.  We have had back to back days of over 600,000 shares traded.  This continued activity can only put the shorts on high alert and force them to consider whether or not to cover.  At their currently level, and assuming volume continues to be strong, it could take short 20 days to purchase back their shares.  Buying begats buying in these situations and the more that cover, the more that will want to cover, the more that others will want to buy.  As the price rises there will be new shorts added at higher levels, but will they be able to withstand the ultra tight float?


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2012)

pacestick said:


> $UNIS - Shorts Expanding Waist Line - Time for a Big Belly Squeeze



If they ever stitch up an actual sales contract the shorters will be in big trouble.

'sales' were supposed to start Jul 11.


----------



## pacestick (19 June 2012)

press release

June 18, 2012, 11:49 a.m. EDT
Unilife Signs Long-Term Supply Contract for the Unifill Prefilled Syringe
--Unifill Chosen for Upcoming Launch of Generic Equivalent of Auto-Immune Therapy --7-Year Contract to Generate Annual Revenue of up to $15MM for Initial E.U. Geography --Exclusivity Fee for Initial E.U. Geography and Indication, Other Territories Reserved

YORK, Pa., June 18, 2012 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") UNIS +5.43% (asx:UNS) today announced the signing of a seven-year commercial supply contract with a pharmaceutical company for the Unifill ® ready-to-fill (prefilled) syringe.

Target Drug and Market This supply contract for the Unifill syringe relates to the planned launch of a generic equivalent of an approved auto-immune therapy that is currently available in a standard prefilled syringe format for use across several indications.

The auto-immune therapeutic space includes disease states such as rheumatoid arthritis, psoriasis, psoriatic arthritis, lupus and Crohn's disease. The cumulative U.S. patient population affected by auto-immune diseases is greater than seven million people and approximately twice that worldwide. The drug has also been shown to be effective for the treatment of several cancers including breast, head and neck, leukemia, lymphoma, lung, osteosarcoma, bladder and trophoblastic neoplasms.

Currently, the majority of injections within the auto-immune therapeutic class are self-administered by patients using either a standard prefilled syringe or a conventional auto-injector. The release of the generic drug utilizing the Unifill syringe will mark the first time an auto-immune therapy is supplied in a prefilled syringe with safety features that can prevent needlestick injuries and encourage more convenient, safer disposal.

Exclusivity of Supply An exclusivity fee will be added onto the negotiated unit price of the Unifill syringe when agreed exclusivity conditions are met. Unilife will grant to the pharmaceutical customer an exclusivity of supply right for the Unifill syringe for a specific indication and Western European geography.

The Unifill syringe was selected by the pharmaceutical customer because of its capacity to differentiate its drug from brand name or generic competitors. The implementation next year of a legally binding E.U directive mandating the use of needlestick prevention products within European healthcare facilities also played a significant role in the selection of the Unifill syringe. Exclusive access to the Unifill syringe further strengthens the pharmaceutical customer's competitive strategy.

Other international geographies have also been reserved for exclusivity by the pharmaceutical customer, and will be added subject to the agreement of terms by both parties.

Projected Revenue Initial sales of the Unifill syringe to the pharmaceutical customer will commence in July 2012. Sales are expected to progressively increase in anticipation of the scheduled commercial launch of the pharmaceutical customer's drug within international geographies after regulatory approvals are granted during Fiscal Year 2013. Annual unit volumes for the Unifill syringe within the initial European geography are expected to reach up to 10 million units during the contract period, generating up to $15 million in revenue per year.

The unit volumes for the Unifill syringe can increase as other reserved international geographies are added by the pharmaceutical customer.

For commercial purposes and due to confidentiality clauses within agreements, additional terms of the contract and the identity of the pharmaceutical company are to remain confidential at this time.

Comments by Unilife CEO Alan Shortall Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, said, "Pharmaceutical companies are actively seeking access to innovative, differentiated devices for delivery of their brand name, generic and biosimilar drugs. The long-term supply contract that we have signed today underscores this growing trend and demonstrates how our proprietary portfolio of innovative device technologies can enable and enhance their commercial strategies for injectable drugs.

"Through the pairing of the Unifill syringe with their drug, this pharmaceutical customer can set a new benchmark for safety and functionality within this high-value therapeutic class, and turn compliance with needlestick prevention laws into a competitive market advantage. We look forward to building a strong relationship with this pharmaceutical customer to help them generate powerful differentiation and market demand for their drug.

"While full terms of this long-term contract cannot be fully disclosed for commercial purposes, I am pleased that it contains multiple revenue-generating components, including exclusivity fees, an attractive unit price and significant commercial upside moving forward as other reserved international territories are added."

"This is just one of many supply contracts that we expect to be generated for the Unifill syringe moving forward. We expect the Unifill syringe will be selected for a number of brand name and generic drugs targeted for use across a wide variety of therapeutic indications that are either approved and at various stages in their commercial lifecycle, or in clinical development. To best align ourselves with the commercial strategies of these pharmaceutical customers, and to drive shareholder value for Unilife, I expect these upcoming contracts will all vary in terms of size, scope and structure."

About Unilife Corporation Unilife Corporation is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of advanced drug delivery systems. Unilife collaborates with pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies seeking innovative, differentiated devices that can enable or enhance the delivery of injectable drugs and vaccines supplied in either a liquid stable or lyophilized form. The Unifill syringe, the world's first and only prefilled syringe with fully integrated safety features, sits at the leading edge of this diversified portfolio. In addition to prefilled and hypodermic safety syringes with automatic, user-controlled needle retraction, Unilife has other proprietary technology platforms including drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, auto-infusion pump systems and specialized devices for targeted organ delivery. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information on Unilife, please visit www.unilife.com

Forward-Looking Statements This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements, including statements relating to anticipated sales and revenues pursuant to the supply agreement, expected future supply contracts for the Unifill syringe, and potential geographical exclusivity additions under the supply agreement, are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, the risk that projected sales under the supply agreement will not be achieved, the risk that delays in regulatory approvals or commercial launch, and those risks and uncertainties described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

General: UNIS-G


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2012)

pacestick said:


> press release
> 
> June 18, 2012, 11:49 a.m. EDT
> Unilife Signs Long-Term Supply Contract for the Unifill Prefilled Syringe
> --



Interesting.

5 days after the 'please explain' more interesting.


----------



## pacestick (24 June 2012)

volume up 5.5 times on nasdaq friday night price up  three cents  monday both on the asx and nasdaq  could  be interesting


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2012)

pacestick said:


> volume up 5.5 times on nasdaq friday night price up  three cents  monday both on the asx and nasdaq  could  be interesting



RSM, what do you make of that sales contract for 'up to' $15m over 7 years. While it looks like an actual 'sale' as opposed to drugs for trials, in the scheme of things they need to lock up some larger contracts than that don't they? They're burning $10m+ a quarter at the moment, so up to $15m over 7 years is a drop in the bucket. Maybe just a starting point for further contracts? Maybe it snowballs.


----------



## pacestick (26 June 2012)

well monday didn't  continue  the friday nasdaq performance  However JP Morgan  have more than doubled their holding to 4 million  nasdaq shares 

http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/unis/institutional-holdings

Further  sales contracts with at least two major pharmas are in the final stages of negotiations one is Sanofi the other is unknown Announcements are expected before September


----------



## pacestick (30 June 2012)

Could be needed for a new production line

Unilife Announces Pricing of Approximately $20 Million Offering of Common Stock


YORK, Pa., June 28, 2012 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced the pricing of its underwritten offering of 6,154,000 shares of common stock at a price of $3.25 per share.

All of the shares in the offering are to be sold by Unilife.

The gross proceeds of the offering to the Company are expected to be $20,000,500 and net proceeds, after deducting the underwriting discount and estimated offering expenses, are expected to be approximately $18,800,475.

The Company expects to use the net proceeds from this offering to fund the continued development and supply of its diversified portfolio of advanced drug delivery systems, to purchase and operate capital equipment to expand production, and for working capital and other general corporate purposes.

The offering is expected to close on July 5, 2012 and is subject to customary closing conditions.

Jefferies & Company, Inc. and Leerink Swann LLC are acting as joint book-running managers for the offering.

This announcement shall not constitute an offer to sell or the solicitation of an offer to buy any securities of Unilife, nor shall there be any sale of securities in any state or jurisdiction in which such an offer, solicitation or sale would be unlawful prior to registration or qualification under the securities laws of any such state or jurisdiction.  This press release is being issued pursuant to and in accordance with Rule 134 of the Securities Act of 1933, as amended.

The offering will be conducted pursuant to an effective shelf registration statement, including a base prospectus, which is on file with the Securities and Exchange Commission ("SEC"). A final prospectus supplement related to the offering will be filed with the SEC. Copies of the final prospectus supplement and the base prospectus relating to the offering, when available, may be obtained by visiting EDGAR on the SEC's website at http://www.sec.gov. Alternatively, copies of the final prospectus supplement and base prospectus related to the offering, when available, may be obtained from Jefferies & Company, Inc., Attention: Equity Syndicate Prospectus Department, 520 Madison Avenue, 12th floor, New York, NY 10022 or by telephone at 877-547-6340 or by email at Prospectus_Department@Jefferies.com or Leerink Swann LLC, Attention: Syndicate Prospectus Department, One Federal Street, 37th Floor, Boston, Massachusetts 02110, by telephone at 800-808-7525, or by facsimile at 617-918-4900.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of advanced drug delivery systems. Unilife collaborates with pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies seeking innovative, differentiated devices that can enable or enhance the delivery of injectable drugs and vaccines supplied in either a liquid stable or lyophilized form. The Unifill syringe, the world's first and only prefilled syringe with fully integrated safety features, sits at the leading edge of this diversified portfolio. In addition to prefilled and hypodermic safety syringes with automatic, user-controlled needle retraction, Unilife has other proprietary technology platforms including drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, auto-infusion pump systems and specialized devices for targeted organ delivery. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information on Unilife, please visit www.unilife.com 

Safe Harbor Statement

This press release contains forward-looking statements including without limitation, statements about the completion, timing, size and use of proceeds of our public offering. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, the satisfaction of customary closing conditions associated with the public offering, as well as those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K, in the final prospectus supplement and related prospectus relating to the offering and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor Contacts (US):          


Analyst Enquiries    


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell     


Lynn Pieper               


Jeff Carter

KCSA Strategic Communications 


Westwicke Partners    


Unilife Corporation

P: + 1 212-682-6300                     


P: + 1 415-202-5678   


P: + 61 2 8346 6500

SOURCE Unilife Corporation


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2012)

I didn't think it'd be long before this. Note the quote out of their annual I put in at the top of the screen. They are burning through millions a quarter and are not getting the contracts they need to pay the bills. They will have to keep going to market and diluting shareholder funds until they do. I note Jeffries is leading the placement. The same company that provided a glowing analysts report not long ago. See the same post on 11 Jan. Expect another one out shortly. This is still very high risk IMO.


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2012)

Why did all the Directors get given these shares a few days ago?



> Direct 10,000 common shares (equivalent to 60,000 CDI’s as approved by shareholders); and Indirect 5,000 common shares (equivalent to 30,000 CDI’s as approved by shareholders)




In two years the company has at least halved in value.
In one year up and down between .80 and .55. 
No meaningful sales contracts that were supposed to 'start' in Jul 11. 
Gone to market again to dilute shareholder value further.
Losing about 10m a quarter.
Just about zero revenue.

It's only heading one way on this track record.

But they can keep paying the CEO millions and hand out these shares to Directors for failure.

Important note in their last major financial report:



> We anticipate incurring additional losses until such time that we can generate significant revenue from product sales.



Still no meaningful sales.

I will eat my hat if this company does not go into administration in the next year.


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2012)

kennas said:


> I will eat my hat if this company does not go into administration in the next year.



Hat prepared, but the only way they're going to stay afloat is to keep asking for cash. That's going to get harder and harder the longer they go on not getting any decent sales in place. 

30 July 4th Quarter Highlights:

Net Loss: $14.9m
Net Loss Per Share - diluted: $0.21
Proceeds from diluting your shareholder value: $19m

Still no meaningful contracts.


----------



## herzy (26 August 2012)

Interesting and informative read - thanks kennas and others, will follow with interest. Being quite young and new to the share market, it's good to gain exposure (in an educational not financial sense) to a wide range of situations - namely, lack of sales, bad management, capital raising, etc.


----------



## Sean K (22 October 2012)

Oh deary me, another capital raising at what price? Whatever they can get?? I am totally bewildered by the latest effort to mine the market in order to keep paying the fat salaries they are giving themselves. And bonuses! Remarkable that ASIC is allowing this to go on.


----------



## pacestick (25 October 2012)

kennas said:


> Oh deary me, another capital raising at what price? Whatever they can get?? I am totally bewildered by the latest effort to mine the market in order to keep paying the fat salaries they are giving themselves. And bonuses! Remarkable that ASIC is allowing this to go on.




An ATM is not a normal capital raising
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-LbVnzk1W0&feature=youtu.be

worth a watch


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2012)

pacestick said:


> An ATM is not a normal capital raising
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-LbVnzk1W0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> worth a watch



No it's not, but it's still a capital raising. A facility that they can draw on. Do they issue shares when they do that, or is just a loan? Alan is trying to sell this as some type of 'insurance policy', but I anticipate it will be accessed once they run out of money from the last capital raising. We'll see.

This interview with Griffin is just a company advert. Griffin had a BUY on this in June 11 with a 12 month price target of US$10.50. Now $2.75. 

Financial results for 2013 first quarter next Tuesday. I wonder if they'll better the $15m loss last quarter.


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Financial results for 2013 first quarter next Tuesday. I wonder if they'll better the $15m loss last quarter.






> UNILIFE CORPORATION RESCHEDULES RELEASE OF QUARTERLY RESULTS AND EARNINGS CALL DUE TO SEVERE WEATHER IN NORTHEASTERN U.S. ---
> 
> Reschedules Conference Call for 4:30 p.m. U.S. EST on Thursday, November 8, 2012




But, they released a 4C.

Cash flow summary:

*Inflow:*
Receipts from customers: $10K
*Payments:*
Staff costs: $3.7m
R&D: 2.3m
Working Capital::$3.6m

Loss: $10.4m

That's better than last quarter.

HANG ON!!!!

Receipts $10K!
Sales were supposed to start in Jul 2011!!
What's happened with those recent contract agreements?



> June 18, 2012, 11:49 a.m. EDT
> Unilife Signs Long-Term Supply Contract for the Unifill Prefilled Syringe
> --Unifill Chosen for Upcoming Launch of Generic Equivalent of Auto-Immune Therapy --7-Year Contract to Generate Annual Revenue of up to $15MM for Initial E.U. Geography --Exclusivity Fee for Initial E.U. Geography and Indication, Other Territories Reserved




Is UNS heading this way?



kennas said:


> I've resisted digging up the history of UNS, but after reading their annual financial report I can not resist any longer.
> 
> This article warrants reading by anyone considering trusting this company and the management.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTLP (2 November 2012)

kennas said:


> But, they released a 4C.
> 
> Cash flow summary:
> 
> ...




The fact that they pumped more money into staff than R&D for a business that really needs to blow up is a bit...um...different...


----------



## pacestick (9 November 2012)

Receipts $10K!
Sales were supposed to start in Jul 2011!!
What's happened with those recent contract agreements?


perhaps this

Unilife's Bolus Injector Platform Targeted by Global Pharmaceutical Company for Use in Multi-Drug Program

Cumulative device revenues expected to exceed $300MM for the first of five or more target drugs

YORK, Pa., Nov. 8, 2012 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS) today announced that its Precision-Therapy™ platform of bolus injection systems has been selected by a global pharmaceutical company to enter the next stage of collaboration as its preferred choice for long-duration subcutaneous drug delivery.

Unilife has been advised that the global pharmaceutical company (the "Customer") is targeting more than five pipeline injectable drugs for use with the Precision-Therapy platform of bolus injectors (wearable, disposable pumps). The first of these target drugs identified by the Customer is in Phase III clinical trials.

Unilife has recently commenced the initial supply of its Precision-Therapy devices to the Customer. Initial revenues will be generated by Unilife during the current fiscal year as it supports the immediate needs of the Customer under this partnership program.

Unilife expects to enter into a development agreement with the Customer during the current fiscal year to customize Precision-Therapy devices for use in the first target drug's upcoming human clinical trials. Unilife expects the first of these development agreements to generate in excess of $10 million in revenue over an 18 to 24 month period.  Unilife expects to successively enter into a series of additional development agreements with similar terms relating to the other target drugs.

Unilife further expects that it will begin commercial supply of Precision-Therapy bolus injectors to the Customer in 2015 to support the anticipated market launch of the first target drug. Commercial supply contracts for each targeted drug under the program are expected to have an initial term of seven years. Based upon indicated customer requirements for the first drug candidate, Unilife expects to generate commercial revenues of approximately $50 million per year under an initial supply contract.

Unilife expects that it will enter into separate commercial supply contracts for each target drug brought to market by the Customer.  Across the full portfolio of target drugs identified by the Customer, Unilife expects that commercial supply revenues per drug will range between $30 million and $70 million a year.

For commercial purposes and due to confidentiality clauses within the agreement, additional terms of the contract and the identity of the pharmaceutical company are to remain confidential at this time.

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, said, "Our Precision-Therapy™ platform of bolus injectors and Flex-Therapy™ platform of infusion pumps are consistently being identified by pharmaceutical companies as the preferred technology for the long-duration subcutaneous delivery of injectable drugs.

"It is important to note that today's announcement regarding the selection of our bolus injection platform by a global pharmaceutical company follows an extensive evaluation process involving many of our device competitors. The customer has advised that their rationale for the selection of Unilife was our deep industry expertise, advanced operational capabilities, strong patent position and ability to consistently exceed program requirements. They believe our superior device technology will represent a major part of the value proposition to support the successful commercial launch of a series of injectable therapies that currently reside within their clinical pipeline.

"The platform-based approach we have utilized in the development of our Precision-Therapy bolus injectors means that we will play an integral role in the clinical development, regulatory approval and commercial success of a broad portfolio of injectable therapies under a long-term collaboration with this customer.

"We look forward to the signing of an initial development agreement this fiscal year to customize a device from our Precision-Therapy platform that will address the specific needs of this customer for the first of their target drugs. I expect each commercial supply contract that we sign under this program can ultimately generate hundreds of millions of dollars in cumulative revenues during its full term. Such long-term collaborations underpin the strength of the strategic relationships that we continue to build with a number of pharmaceutical companies for drug-device combination products.

"This marks the start of a multi-stage, multi-drug long-term partnership with this global pharmaceutical company. However it is just one of many exciting opportunities that now reside within our fast-expanding commercial pipeline. We look forward to entering into similar partnerships with other pharmaceutical companies that are now at various stages in the evaluation and selection of devices from our broad portfolio of technology platforms that will enable and enhance their target pipeline and approved drugs," Mr. Shortall concluded.

Precision-Therapy™ Bolus Injector Platform and Flex-Therapy™ Infusion Pump Platform

Unilife has developed the Precision-Therapy platform of bolus injectors and Flex-Therapy platform of infusion pumps to help enable and enhance bolus or rate-based injectable therapies that require the long-duration subcutaneous delivery of doses between 1mL and 30mL in volume. Featuring a primary container with standard materials in the fluid path, they are designed for integration into existing fill-finish lines and can be customized to address specific customer or patient needs including dose volume, delivery rate and duration, drug viscosity, and ergonomic design. Compact in size and highly intuitive for use, they can be comfortably worn on or off the body of a patient during the designated dose duration. Patients simply push a button to commence the automatic delivery of the dose via a soft, indwelling catheter. Visual and audible electronic indicators communicate with the patient during each stage of use. Upon the delivery of the full dose, the device can be removed from the body for convenient disposal.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. The Unifill ® syringe, the world's first and only prefilled syringe with fully integrated safety features, sits at the leading edge of a broad portfolio of innovative, highly differentiated devices. In addition to prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, Unilife has other proprietary technology platforms including drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, bolus injectors, infusion pumps and targeted delivery systems. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information on Unilife, please visit www.unilife.com 

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor Contacts (US):  


Analyst Enquiries 


Investor Contacts (Australia)


Media Contact

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell 


Lynn Pieper 


Jeff Carter  


Eve McGrath

KCSA Strategic Communications  


Westwicke Partners 


Unilife Corporation  


Rubenstein PR      

P: + 1 212-682-6300  


P: + 1 415-202-5678  


P: + 61 2 8346 6500 


P: + 1 212 843-8490



SOURCE Unilife Corporation

You are subscribed to Unilife Corporation Investor Relations' e-mail alerts as calder@wix.com.au.

To update your e-mail and alert preferences, please click here.
To unsubscribe, please click here.

Unilife Corporation
250 Cross Farm Road , York, PA 17406
Service provided by Shareholder.com


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2012)

pacestick said:


> Receipts $10K!
> Sales were supposed to start in Jul 2011!!
> What's happened with those recent contract agreements?
> 
> ...



Have you noticed a trend yet?




> November 29, 2011
> *Unilife Signs Clinical Development and Supply Agreement with Global Pharmaceutical Company*
> 
> 
> ...




He continues to announce deal after deal after contract after sales and yet?

$10K in revenue for the quarter? 

We must be reading that statement incorrectly. 

Surely revenue from sales/contracts as mentioned above hidden in there somewhere?


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2012)

From the first quarter results statement:



> There can be no assurance that any such funding will be available when needed or on acceptable terms. These various factors raise substantial doubt about the Company’s ability to continue as a going concern.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2012)

AGM last week and Alan was stating future $1b in revenue.

$10k to $1b revenue within what seems like the space of a couple of years.

Dozens of contracts and partners in place who are interested in multiple devices. 

(Can't tell you who they all are though)


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2012)

I note 30% of shareholders voted against the executive remuneration package at the AGM.

Big number. 

This is really fun following this company. 

If they get a foot in the door with some real sales contracts they could do anything, but the market is so closed it will be almost impossible.

Next Quarterly will be telling on the income front.


----------



## skc (5 December 2012)

kennas said:


> I note 30% of shareholders voted against the executive remuneration package at the AGM.
> 
> Big number.
> 
> ...




You are addicted to this company (like I was with GCN at one stage).

You are at Bondi? You should go to Bronte and catch John Hempton of Bronte Capital for a chat. He's really into this sort of stuff. Although without looking at this too deeply, it looks more like an incompetent-spin-doctor-enriching-executive setup rather than a fraud.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2012)

kennas said:


> I note 30% of shareholders voted against the executive remuneration package at the AGM.
> 
> Big number.



So, is this a first strike?

Who has over 30% of shareholders rejecting a rem report?  



skc said:


> You are addicted to this company (like I was with GCN at one stage).



This is extremely entertaining to me.

The last 6 months has been a great period for the XAO in general and UNS has come out with some very very positive announcements (in their mind). Compare the charts.


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2012)

> 6 OCT 11
> 
> *Unilife Wins Supply Contract with Nation’s Largest Healthcare Alliance*
> 
> ...




Where's the income?



> 20 JUL 11
> 
> *Unilife Starts Unifill Syringe Sales to Another Pharmaceutical Customer*
> 
> ...




Where's the income?


In both cases these were 'sales' and 'contracts'. 

Now, since then:

Dec 11 quarterly product sales and 'other' $17K.
Mar 12 quarterly product sales and 'other' $10K. 
July 12 yearly product sales and 'other' $61K.
Sep 12 quarterly product sales and 'other' $29K.

Accumulated deficit currently stands at $185m.


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2013)

Alan Shortall rated No 1 by The Fin!!

No 1 least value CEO for shareholders that is.

The entertainment continues.


----------



## pacestick (12 January 2013)

http://www.4-traders.com/UNILIFE-CORP-5977761/consensus/


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2013)

pacestick said:


> http://www.4-traders.com/UNILIFE-CORP-5977761/consensus/



That doesn't really help us much stick. Who are the brokers? The only detailed analysis I've seen was posted a couple of pages ago and it was a company who had done a raising for them. It was also completely wrong in its price target assessment. By a very long way. The problem is these brokers are simply listening to the projected sales from AS and he has not delivered. His latest call of $1b sales is an absolute joke. He has little credibility.


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2013)

Burning 10-15m a quarter I estimate they'll be out of cash by March. I guess they then tap into that slush fund placed with Cantor Fitzgerald of $45m that they will sell stock at any price they can get. That should keep the R&D going and pay the salary of the 'No 1 least value CEO' on the ASX for a while longer.


----------



## pacestick (26 January 2013)

http://seekingalpha.com/article/113...hort-squeeze?source=email_rt_article_readmore


An Interview With Unilife's CEO: A Long-Term Opportunity And A Looming Short Squeeze
January 25, 2013  |  about: UNIS

Disclosure: I have no positions in any stocks mentioned, and no plans to initiate any positions within the next 72 hours. (More...)

By Ivan Deryugin

Earlier this week I had the pleasure of speaking with Alan Shortall, President and CEO of Unilife (UNIS), about the company's short and long-term prospects. Over the course of the next few months, a confluence of factors, including a commercialization ramp and a looming short squeeze, are likely to create value for Unilife investors. With UNIS down over 25% in the last six months alone, there is value to be found in the shares of this company.

Overview

Unilife's predecessor company was founded in 1985 and is currently based in York, Pennsylvania. The company develops a variety of injectable drug delivery systems, and while it has yet to begin generating revenue from meaningful sales of its delivery systems and syringes, 2013 is poised to be a pivotal year for Unilife as it recovers from past stumbles and begins to realize its potential. As Mr. Shortall noted, Unilife stands ready to take advantage of several key healthcare trends, trends that stand to benefit Unilife and its investors over the course of the coming months.

As healthcare costs continue to soar, both here in the United States and across the world, every player in the healthcare market is looking for new ways to drive down costs while preserving or improving the quality of care that patients receive. Self-administered and self-injected drugs are becoming more and more prevalent; according to Ernst & Young, up to 50% of healthcare will be administered outside of the traditional healthcare system (hospitals, clinics, etc…) by 2020. An accompanying shift toward biologics will also begin to change the American healthcare system. According to Mr. Shortall, there are currently around 1,000 different biologics in development in the pipeline of American pharmaceutical companies alone, and these biologics are more challenging to commercialize than traditional drugs. Many are complex and viscous compounds, requiring new methods of delivery. Enter Unilife. The company's Unifill and EZMix syringes allow patients to treat themselves quickly and easily. But Unilife's business model is not simply about helping patients. Rather, it's about helping pharmaceutical companies meet their unmet needs, and this is how Unilife plans to deliver value for its customers and investors.

Injecting Itself into the Pharmaceutical Supply Chain

As I spoke with Mr. Shortall, I came to see him as an executive with a clear vision as to how his company will succeed and a plan to turn that vision into a reality. While Mr. Shortall was certainly enthusiastic about the quality of life improvements that these syringes and delivery systems can have for patients, he was even more excited about the potential that these products hold for pharmaceutical companies. Mr. Shortall recounted how a large pharmaceutical company (defined by him as one of the five largest) was developing a new biologic, and was setting up clinical trials for it. However, the mechanism of action for this specific biologic required that the drug be delivered via surgery. This created a variety of complications for the clinical study, especially in recruiting patients (to say nothing of the complexities of managing such a drug post-FDA approval). The company turned to Unilife, awarding it a $1.4 million contract to find a better way. And Unilife delivered, producing an injectable drug delivery system that eliminates the need for surgical administration and allows the timing of delivery during administration. This leads to better clinical outcomes and higher odds of approval.

The crucial element here is perhaps the most easily overlooked: by creating this drug delivery system, Unilife has made it an essential part of the mechanism of action for this biologic, and if and when the drug is approved by the FDA, it will be approved as a "package deal," thereby injecting Unilife into the supply chains of its pharmaceutical customers. Mr. Shortall does not want his company to be another generic medical device company churning out high volumes of low-margin medical products. Rather, he wants Unilife to become an integral part of the pharmaceutical supply chain, and the company already counts Sanofi (SNY) as a customer.

In 2009, Unilife and Sanofi entered a 5-year industrialization agreement. Under the terms of the agreement, Sanofi received exclusive rights to the Unifill syringe in several indications, including antithrombotic agents, vaccines, and four other unnamed indications. Sanofi paid Unilife 17 million euros for this license, which expires on June 30, 2014. Unilife began supplying Sanofi with Unifill syringes in July 2011, and has received over $40 million from the global pharmaceutical company, which is estimated to be the world's largest buyer of prefilled syringes. Other pharmaceutical companies have begun deploying Unilife's technology as well. In early November, Unilife announced that a "global pharmaceutical company" had selected its Precision-Therapy bolus injection system for use in its clinical trial process. Unilife stated that the system is being used in five pipeline programs, with the first being in Phase III trials. Unilife has commenced shipments to the company, and expects to sign a supply agreement with the company, estimated to be worth $10 million over the next 18-24 months. The deal is set to be signed in fiscal 2013 (the company's fiscal year ends June 30). Unilife also stated that full product shipments are likely to commence in 2015, with annual revenue of $50 million per year from shipments of Precision-Therapy bolus injectors alone. The company also stated that it expects between $30-$70 million in supply revenue per drug from this deal. And in December, Unilife announced that a U.S. pharmaceutical company has begun to study its products for use in its clinical trials, as well as existing drugs. While Unilife did not give revenue projections for this deal, the company did state that it expects peak annual demand of 25-35 million injection units from this company alone.

At Unilife's annual meeting, held in late November, the company gave an update on its commercialization efforts. CEO Alan Shortall described five different EZMix programs that the company is working with 21 different customers, across 31 different development programs, and said that 13 of these are set to generate revenue in fiscal 2013, with peak sales estimated at $992 million.

(click to enlarge)

While Unifill is the company's most advanced product, Unilife is developing a variety of other injection systems. EZMix, designed for drug reconstitution, with five different EZMix programs set to begin generating revenue in fiscal 2013 and 2014. The company has one auto-injection platform set to begin generating revenue in 2013, and two in 2014. Four of the company's injection pump programs are set to begin generating revenue in 2013, as are two of its targeted delivery systems, which are designed for the delivery of drugs that require specific delivery sites, such as eye injections. The ramping of Unilife's sales can be seen through consensus estimates for the company's revenue, provided by Reuters (Unilife lost revenue of $5.519 million in fiscal 2012).

According to consensus estimates, Unilife is set to generate $20.1 million in revenue in fiscal 2013 (a growth rate of 264.17%), and $88.4 million in fiscal 2014, which would represent an acceleration of growth to 339.8%. And Cantor Fitzgerald, which has a $7.50 price target on Unilife, models revenue of $500 million by fiscal 2016, and sustainable profitability by the end of fiscal 2014. Unilife lost $0.78 per share in fiscal 2012, and those losses are projected to narrow in fiscal 2013 and 2014, to $0.48 and $0.09 per share, respectively.

Financials & Market Structure: Addressing the Need for Capital

Unilife's stock has been battered over the past year, falling almost 38% as the company depleted its capital reserves investing in future growth. Unilife ended its latest quarter with over $10 million in cash and investments on its balance sheet, and with a quarterly burn rate of over $10 million, it would seem that the company is going to need to raise capital imminently. However, the situation is more complex than it appears to be. Unilife already set up a controlled equity offering agreement for $45 million in early October, and to date has not utilized it according to Mr. Shortall. During our conversation, he stated that he wants to limit dilution as much as possible, and that the company has no immediate plans to issue new stock; if capital is needed, he prefers to issue debt. Unilife ended its latest quarter with over $10 million in debt, of which $6.7 million is due within the next 12 months. The remaining debt is long-term in nature, with maturities in 2020, 2021 and 2031. Mr. Shortall stated that any capital that the company will raise in fiscal 2013 will be minimal, and that a capital raise would be designed to bridge the company to the closing of new supply contracts, which he hopes to announce over the next few months. With shares down sharply over the past year, expectations of a capital raise are likely already priced in. While the Unilife story is a promising one, it is admittedly long-term in nature. However, there are short-term elements at work here as well. As Unilife begins to announce new deals with pharmaceutical companies, a number of factors may lead to a dramatic short squeeze.

A Looming Short Squeeze

Unilife was originally incorporated in Australia in 1985, and the company began trading on the NASDAQ in 2010, having transferred its operations to the United States from Australia. However, Unilife is not a reverse merger shell company (that being said, Australian financial reporting standards are equivalent to those of the United States in terms of rigor, for Australia is a highly stable democracy). Rather, Unilife made the decision to transfer its operations to the United States, for a variety of reasons. The company delisted itself from the ASX, and relisted on the NASDAQ via a traditional listing.

Unilife ended its latest quarter with over $10 million million shares outstanding, and according to the latest NASDAQ data, 10.2 million shares of Unilife were sold short (12.16% of all shares outstanding). While this level of short interest is already relatively high, Mr. Shortall pointed out, correctly in my view, that this data does not tell the whole story. Around 40 million of Unilife's shares are held by Australian investors via over $10 million CDIs, Australia's version of an ADR. While it's possible to convert Unilife's CDIs back into common stock, the process is long and cumbersome, and plays a role in artificially deflating Unilife's trading volume here in the United States (the company's average daily volume over the past 50 trading days has been around 305,000 shares). Mr. Shortall himself owns over 5.4 million shares of Unilife. Excluding restricted stock, he holds 3,158,043 shares, or 3.79% of the company. And Unilife's institutional ownership is highly concentrated. JP Morgan is the company's largest investor and owns over 6.1 million shares of Unilife. The company's five largest institutional investors own 14.9 million shares, or 17.95%. When the nuances of Unilife's ownership structure are taken into account, the company's true short interest is in fact much higher. When accounting for shares held by Australian investors, and Mr. Shortall's stake, Unilife's short interest jumps from 12.16% to over 25%. According to Mr. Shortall, he and what he described as "key investors" own a combined 25 million shares of Unilife. When the company's Australian shares, Mr. Shortall's direct stake, and the holdings of "key investors" are taken into account, Unilife's short interest soars to over 55%. Given that seven of Unilife's 15 largest institutional investors chose to up their stakes during the last few months of 2012 (five maintained their stakes and three decreased their holdings), I do not believe that they will be quick to let go of their shares when the company begins to announce supply deals over the coming months. The nuances of Unilife's capital markets structure are a recipe for a short squeeze, as only around half of Unilife's shares are even available in the United States, and millions of those shares are held by Mr. Shortall himself and long-term institutional investors (Fidelity, which owns 2.4% of the company, has been an investor since May 2011, and JPMorgan has been invested since November 2011).

Conclusions

Unilife offers something for both short-term and long-term investors. The company's stock has been battered over the past year as investors awaited a capital raise, one that has not materialized, nor is likely to materialize. Unilife's CEO has stated that he prefers debt financing to equity financing, and the company is set to begin announcing deals, with Mr. Shortall confident that the company will have announcements to make over the coming months. Unilife's products meet a clear medical need, and pharmaceutical companies are already utilizing Unilife products in both clinical trials and approved drugs. 2013 is likely to be a transformational year, with a number of the company's development programs set to begin generating revenue. And as the company continues to execute on its development strategy, the nuances of its capital markets structure are setting the stage for a short squeeze. In my view, investors could consider adding to or initiating positions in a company whose best days are ahead if it.

Additional disclosure: PropThink is a team of editors, analysts, and writers. This article was written by Ivan Deryugin. We did not receive compensation for this article, and we have no business relationship with any company whose stock is mentioned in this article. Use of PropThink’s research is at your own risk. You should do your own research and due diligence before making any investment decision with respect to securities covered herein.You should assume that as of the publication date of any report or letter, PropThink, LLC and persons or entities with whom it has relation ships (collectively referred to as "PropThink") has a position in all stocks (and/or options of the stock) covered herein that is consistent with the position set forth in our research report. Following publication of any report or letter, PropThink intends to continue transacting in the securities covered herein, and we may be long, short, or neutral at any time hereafter regardless of our initial recommendation. To the best of our knowledge and belief, all information contained herein is accurate and reliable, and has been obtained from public sources we believe to be accurate and reliable, and not from company insiders or persons who have a relationship with company insiders. Our full disclaimer is available at www.propthink.com/disclaimer.


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2013)

pacestick said:


> http://seekingalpha.com/article/113...hort-squeeze?source=email_rt_article_readmore
> 
> 
> An Interview With Unilife's CEO: A Long-Term Opportunity And A Looming Short Squeeze
> ...



The author is an intern, still at university.

His LinkIn profile summary:



> I currently attend Vanderbilt University, where I am double majoring in economics & political science, with a minor in corporate strategy. I have been trading equities and options for the past 5 years, and founded Helix Investment Management in July 2011 to pay for my educational expenses, as well as manage my family's assets. I publish equity research for Seeking Alpha and PropThink, and am currently an asset management intern at Mastrapasqua Asset Management, where I cover the life science and biotechnology sectors.




He looks at least 19.


----------



## pacestick (26 January 2013)

Do you have  aproblem with  a uni student working their way through college  In a field related to their studies


----------



## pacestick (26 January 2013)

pacestick said:


> Do you have  aproblem with  a uni student working their way through college  In a field related to their studies




If you do you can always use the hyperlink at the bottom of the article to submit your own


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2013)

pacestick said:


> If you do you can always use the hyperlink at the bottom of the article to submit your own



Others have responded to his article. Scroll down and you find a critical analysis of AS and his not so brilliant career.


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2013)

Letter to shareholders today. 

Again sprewking $1b in sales in the not too distant future.

From $10m losses a quarter to $1b in revenue in the flashes of flashes.

This is going to end in tears.



> January 31, 2013
> Dear Fellow Shareholders
> 
> We look forward to finalizing negotiations with multiple pharmaceutical companies for a series of contracts throughout 2013.
> ...




Can't name the pharma companies though... 

I think we've read these promises before. Like back when it was an Australian based company but had to leave.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 February 2013)

kennas said:


> Letter to shareholders today.
> 
> Again sprewking $1b in sales in the not too distant future.
> 
> ...




Agree kennas.

This is to on first inspection a dawg on the chart.

However it is trending sideways and has a modicum of support at the 0.35-0.37 level level.

Should it drift closer to 0.30 I'd be out, but there is some support at present prices so a move beyond 0.50 with good volume may represent a good entry.

I have no idea what they do and care less.

Just a charting opinion.







gg


----------



## pacestick (3 February 2013)




----------



## Sean K (3 February 2013)

pacestick said:


> View attachment 50787



Stick, I'm not sure what this is showing? 

There's a little yellow line going up against some support is there?


----------



## pacestick (4 February 2013)

I think its a nasdaq reaction to the letter i.e. a small number of shorts have  withdrawn as they were counting on further share issues . I dont believe that it is a short squeeze start  just a sort of reset at a higher price. The company need several positive cash flow results to compund the effect  and while they are coming I cant see it before easter. My point in posting it which I copied from a nasdaq poster is that it should result in a simmilar result today on the ASX


----------



## pacestick (6 February 2013)

http://carpedmstocks.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/unis-jpmorgan-adds-boatload.html


$UNIS - JPMorgan Adds a Boatload

JP Morgan Chase & Co. just filed a form schedule 13-d http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/19617/000001961713000178/Unlifecorp.htm for its holdings in $UNIS.  They have added an additional 1 million + shares to their holdings and now hold 8.8% of the company's stock.  Other funds continue to add and there are a few newcomers as well.  While the Nasdaq site hasn't updated to show this information, another major fund made an initial purchase of over 600,000 shares.  This just bodes the question, at what point will the shorts be shorting shares that they have already shorted.  Its possible this is already happening.  Much of their enthusiasm is probably predicated on the logic that the company will report a similar quarter as the previous ones and that they'll be able to get weak hands to sell out with some pressure.  The selling pressure of late has been met with equally strong buying pressure.  The shares trading on the Nasdaq have been in a very narrow range. For the sake of simplicity if we assume that 42 million shares are available for trading on Nasdaq.  Out of that 42 million shares, I estimate that 32 million are held by funds leaving 10 million shares left for the hoi polloi.  Shorters have already sold over 10 million shares, which means that should there be any kind of news that generates real excitement, ie, revenue generation or supply contracts, they will be competing for an ever shrinking number of shares.  Many will continue to short all the way up hoping that the stock will fall after the excitement dies down, but with so few shares truly available, they will have no place to go but back into the market.  We know that the PR machine is primed and ready to go once the company is ready to announce some big news.  The countdown clock may have already started.


----------



## Sean K (6 February 2013)

pacestick said:


> http://carpedmstocks.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/unis-jpmorgan-adds-boatload.html
> 
> 
> $UNIS - JPMorgan Adds a Boatload
> ...




I note

The comments regarding the stock associated with JP Morgan buying were not made by JP Morgan, but by the blog author, Stuart Fine. Stuart continues to ramp this stock and claim conspiracy against shorters believing a short squeeze is imminent. He has for a very long time. The guy is a nobody with no qualifications nor authority to making any judgement on UNS. If you are taking advice from this blubber, you should take stock. 

I assume you simply cut and past this from some other site.


----------



## pacestick (6 February 2013)

maybe but  did he falsify the link to the sec Or to put it another way does JP Morgan buy 8.8% of a company going broke


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2013)

Last quarters financials out in Feb and they lost another $14m in the quarter. Good guess kennas. 

Net capital deficit moves to $200m. That's right, the company has made an aggregate loss of $200m since it started operating. And they sell NOTHING!

And, how do you fix losing money? Well, instead of selling your product, you go to the market!! 

You issue stock!! $10m to some random financier that I'm not bothered to research. Would not be surprised if they had links to one of the stock brokers who has managed their last few raisings.

That $10m will go a long way to paying Alan's salary this year.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2013)

Another promise of revenue.

We'll come back to this, I'm sure.



> Unilife Signs Long-Term Customization and Commercial Supply Agreement for EZMix Dual Chamber Syringe
> ***
> 
> 15-Year Contract Expected to Generate up to $110 Million, with Revenue Starting Immediately Unilife to Receive a Royalty of Net Drug Sales in Exchange for Exclusivity Rights
> ...



A 15 year agreement for a drug going through clinical development.


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2013)

UNS now resorting to paying for services by issuing warrants for common stock. 

150,000 shares issued to a vendor providing services to Unilife (in lieu of cash)


----------



## Sean K (8 May 2013)

Conference call tomorrow on their quarterly. 

They made $49k in 'receipts from customers'. 

Outgoings $2.2m in R&D, and $2.6m in 'other working capital'. Read: 'exorbitant salaries and free options issued to staff for not actually doing very much.' 

LOL 

And they're going to the market for more cash to pay for their 'other working capital'. 

From Uncle Alan:



> I am therefore pleased to advise that we have agreed to preliminary terms with a leading U.S. life science financing firm for a debt funding program that we expect to finalize shortly. Combined with the anticipated revenue to be generated from new and existing customer agreements, we expect this medium-term debt program to strengthen our balance sheet, reduce the need for a secondary stock offering and thereby minimize potential dilution to existing shareholders.


----------



## Sean K (10 May 2013)

Up 44% today based on losing about $10m again, and the standard promises of 'hyper growth.'

This is just a bunch of BS until we actually see the receipts. There is NOTHING new in todays announcement. More hollow broken promises should be expected.   

Lets see that immediate revenue Alan. 



> “Having long said that 2013 would be the inflection point for our business, I am pleased to have turned the corner. We are now entering a period of hyper-growth, and expect to generate accelerating, recurring revenue from an expanding base of customers,” stated Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife.
> 
> “Last month, we announced the first in a series of agreements with immediate revenue. This 15-year customization and supply contact for the EZMix dual-chamber syringe is with a U.S. based pharmaceutical company that we expect will generate up to $110 million in cumulative revenue.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacestick (11 May 2013)

short squeeze now on nasdaq has past asx  equivalent price. Will obviously settle when the shorts have been burnt to ashes.


----------



## pacestick (13 May 2013)

57.45% rise on ASX  EQUIVALENT NASDAQ PRICE NOW ABOUT $1.44 behind should jump again tonight may even start tomorrow on the asx above $1.00 This  spike will obviously take some time to work through


----------



## habanero (15 May 2013)

Is pulling back a littlle now. Some people want to see the 'hyper revenue' growth and the billion dollar deal signed. It's not  enough for the CEO to say that terms have been agreed and it will be signed by next week (docos being routed for signature). I think I will buy later today.


----------



## habanero (15 May 2013)

kennas said:


> Up 44% today based on losing about $10m again, and the standard promises of 'hyper growth.'
> 
> This is just a bunch of BS until we actually see the receipts. There is NOTHING new in todays announcement. More hollow broken promises should be expected.
> 
> Lets see that immediate revenue Alan.




Hi Kennas. Is it not enough to  have a signature from a major pharma on a gargantuan contract ? Or do you need to see receipts first ?


----------



## prawn_86 (15 May 2013)

habanero said:


> Hi Kennas. Is it not enough to  have a signature from a major pharma on a gargantuan contract ? Or do you need to see receipts first ?




Have they not announced stuff like this before and yet still have tiny cashflows and receipts from customers? I dont follow this stock much, but i thought they had a major contract with Sanofi, where is the money from that?


----------



## pacestick (15 May 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Have they not announced stuff like this before and yet still have tiny cashflows and receipts from customers? I dont follow this stock much, but i thought they had a major contract with Sanofi, where is the money from that?




Tne sanofi deal was for industrialisation i.e. sanofi stumped up the money for the first unifill production line. This agreement to signed in the next few weeks  could be Sanofi moving to the next stage which is a sales agreement.
THe tiny cash flows are from contracts  such as that with the unknown pharma whereby the customer has been purchasing for  tests and other purposes as required by law before they  ramp up to full production this is due to start in the case of the unknown pharma on 1 july so it should show up in that quarter. 
I am currently sitting on over 100% profit and am pretty glad i didnt take advice to get out


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2013)

This company is potentially fraudulent.

A while ago they announced a contract with a company to provide millions in revenue.

Announcement on 09 April:

View attachment UNS Announcement.pdf


Then in  their Q3 conference call on 10 May:



> In April, Unilife *signed* a 15-year customization and commercial supply contract with a U.S. pharmaceutical company for the EZMixTM dual-chamber syringe. This contract is expected to generate up to $110 million in cumulative revenue from customization programs, production scale- up, device sales and a royalty from net drug sales.




This was the impetus for the share price gain, even though they'd already announced this 'contract' weeks before. Perhaps the market has just been short UNS as pacestick suggests and it was an anomaly. 

They were questioned by the ASX.

They then said they didn't actually have a contract, it was still being negotiated.

View attachment Unilife statement.pdf


How do you get away with this???


----------



## skyQuake (17 May 2013)

kennas said:


> This company is potentially fraudulent.
> 
> A while ago they announced a contract with a company to provide millions in revenue.
> 
> ...




Hahaha someone's in trouble.

Like how the trading update is written by the compliance/legal.

This looks like the manipulated stocks in the Allen and Gale paper!


----------



## pacestick (17 May 2013)

You have  mixed two different contracts up the already signed one is for the ezymix  syringe .The about to be signed one is for  Unifill syringes. A totally different product produced by the same firm. The ezymix has been designed  for a relativly small market where it is required to mix a dry powder drug with Sterile water imediatly before use . Tne Ezymix has two chambers which are mixed together by pressing the plunger imediatly before it is administered . It is designed to replace  the situation where a vial of sterile water is broken open a drawn into a syringe and there mixed with the drug being administered.
The Unifill syringe is designed to carry the drug inside it untill used It is not double chambered as the drug can be stored in the syringe for a long period . I dont know how long but the tests which took so long to do would suggest years . This is the contract waiting to be signed . When will it be signed I suspect when the customer fits it into  their schedule . Alan Shortal stated at the last CC in the next  couple of weeks personally I believe it will be longer than that as this company has a long history of not meeting time lines . I am picking early June rather than late May which is the period Shortall suggested


----------



## skyQuake (17 May 2013)

pacestick said:


> You have  mixed two different contracts up the already signed one is for the ezymix  syringe .The about to be signed one is for  Unifill syringes. A totally different product produced by the same firm. The ezymix has been designed  for a relativly small market where it is required to mix a dry powder drug with Sterile water imediatly before use . Tne Ezymix has two chambers which are mixed together by pressing the plunger imediatly before it is administered . It is designed to replace  the situation where a vial of sterile water is broken open a drawn into a syringe and there mixed with the drug being administered.
> The Unifill syringe is designed to carry the drug inside it untill used It is not double chambered as the drug can be stored in the syringe for a long period . I dont know how long but the tests which took so long to do would suggest years . This is the contract waiting to be signed . When will it be signed I suspect when the customer fits it into  their schedule . Alan Shortal stated at the last CC in the next  couple of weeks personally I believe it will be longer than that as this company has a long history of not meeting time lines . I am picking early June rather than late May which is the period Shortall suggested




cool, that makes sense. They should have clarified in the update which contract they were referring to!


----------



## Sean K (18 May 2013)

skyQuake said:


> cool, that makes sense. They should have clarified in the update which contract they were referring to!



Yes, I had to read through all of the transcripts to see what they were referring to and it looks like the newer, unsigned, potential, supply of Unifill.

I must admit that I am biased because of the history of this company, especially it's CEO. 

For anyone interested in checking the history simply google: Alan Shortall Roger Williamson

The lack of integrity is clear.


----------



## pacestick (23 May 2013)

http://carpedmstocks.blogspot.com.au/


May
23
$UNIS - Analyst Updates in Case you missed them
Ladenburg

Subject: UNIS: Company Reports Another Financially Lackluster Quarter (Q3-2013) But That They Will Soon Announce a New Large Multi-Year Unifill Contract. Reiterating Buy Rating and Price Target of $4.75.
Please click on the link below to view the complete report on UniLife Corp. (UNIS):

UNIS: Company Reports Another Financially Lackluster Quarter (Q3-2013) But That They Will Soon Announce a New Large Multi-Year Unifill Contract. Reiterating Buy Rating and Price Target of $4.75.

Unilife reported a net loss of $14.1 million and $0.17 per share on revenues of $685,000 for the quarter as compared to our estimates for a loss $0.14 and $3.2 million of revenue and consensus estimates calling for a loss of $0.13 and revenue of $2.5 million. Adjusted EPS loss for the quarter was $0.12 per share and a loss of 9.4 million. R&D and SG&A for the quarter were $5.5 million and $7.3 million as compared to our estimates of $5.3 million and $7.9 million respectively.

We believe that the revenue miss for the quarter was largely due to delays in converting development and supply agreements for the Company’s product portfolio.

However, the Company did reiterate that “CY-2013 would be the inflection point for their business” and that they “have turned the corner” and will “now be entering a period of hyper-growth and [that they] expect to generate accelerating, recurring revenue from an expanded base of customers.

In addition to last month’s announcement for a 15-year $110 million dollar supply contract for their EZMix dual-chamber, Unilife announced that they are getting ready to announce their first major long term supply contract for the Unifill syringe which would result in a significant multi-year contract with a major pharmaceutical company and would generate revenues immediately (Q1-2014). The Company plans to hold a press conference in the next couple of weeks in New York.

A of March 31st 2013 the company had $9.6 million in cash and restricted cash ($2.0 million) and had agreed to preliminary terms with a major life science financing firm for a debt funding program which is expected to become finalized in late May. Unilife also currently has an active $45 million at-the-market (ATM) facility with a current available remaining balance $41.2 million.

Previous FY-2013 and FY-2014 EPS and revenue estimates of $11.3 million (-$0.57) and $43.8 million (-$0.22) have been adjusted to $2.8 million

(-$0.67) and $34.8 (-$0.29) respectively. Cash burn for the quarter was approximately $12.5 million and comparable with the previous quarter (Q2-2013).

We are encouraged by the news of a large impending contract and anxiously await material evidence which could impact the Company’s revenue and growth profile.

Our price target of $4.75 is based upon the average of two valuation metrics which include a price to earnings (P/E) ratio based upon FY-2016 earnings, and an appropriate enterprise value to revenue multiple.

For detailed information and disclosures, including risks pertaining to this specific recommendation, please see the full research report and refer to Appendix A – for important research disclosures.

Jefferies

Unilife Corporation (UNIS): Aces in Hand: Commercial Deal Flow Appears Imminent
Rating BUY
Price Target $3.50
Price $1.85
Key Takeaway
Unilife’s F3Q print was a non-event as revenues remain minimal and cash burn high. The bigger stories are the EZMix and Unifill deals which are forecasted to drive meaningful revenue come F14. We stay at Buy as the story transitions into the initial growth phase.
3Q light as revenues still slow to materialize. Unilife reported light F3Q results with revenues of $0.7mn and ($0.17) better than our $0.7mn and ($0.18) forecast but below the Street’s $2.6mn and ($0.14) forecast. The company ended the F3Q with $7.6mn in cash (net of $1.9mn in restricted cash); this is down from $15.5mn earlier in the Q and is inclusive of $9.6mn in net proceeds from the Feb 13 equity raise.
EZMix deal inked; Unifill deal imminent. The EZMix deal announced in early April ’13 is for a proprietary version of a lyophilized drug that is in late stage clinical development, although the therapy itself is already approval. The deal is sized to bring in $110mn in revenues over a 15-year period; the $7.3mn in annual revenue will be a combination of customization and production scale-up fees, commercial device sales, and royalties in exchange for worldwide exclusivity on EZMix. The more meaningful deal is the first commercial supply agreement for Unifill with an undisclosed pharmaceutical partner that is positioned to generate immediate commercial revenue flow also beginning in F14.
Staying at Buy into commercial deal flow. So far this year, Unilife has delivered on two of 13 active deals expected to contribute in calendar year 2013. So while the company has fallen short on its initial timelines to generate commercial revenues, this previously disclosed pipeline is slowly transitioning into backlog. With the cash burn still high, we see the potential for much better performance as deals mature followed by a dramatic ramp upon commercialization as reasons to own the stock.

Valuation/Risks
Our $3.50 PT is derived using a forward EV/Sales target of 3x multiple on our revised F15E revenue forecast. Risks include delays in Unifill commercialization agreements and ability to scale manufacturing.


----------



## pacestick (7 June 2013)

To avoid confusion this is not the  big contract expected that is still  coming. However it is the first of the three companies with  signed contracts  that is prepared to release its name 

Biodel Plans To Submit NDA To FDA In 2015 For Novel Glucagon Rescue Device
By RTT News,  June 06, 2013, 06:13:00 AM EDT
Vote up


(RTTNews.com) - Biodel Inc. ( BIOD ) announced that it plans to submit a New Drug Application or NDA to the FDA in 2015 for a novel glucagon rescue device to treat severe hypoglycemia.

The company said it expects to select a final formulation of its novel glucagon therapy and appoint a contract manufacturing partner during the current calendar quarter. Previously Biodel signed a long-term commercial supply agreement for bulk glucagon.

The submission of an Investigational New Drug application to the FDA is expected during the next 12 months. Initiation of a pivotal clinical study is expected to occur during the second half of 2014, putting the company in a position to file an NDA to the FDA under the 505(b)(2) regulatory pathway in 2015, the company said.

In preparation for the anticipated regulatory filing and commercial launch of its glucagon rescue product, Biodel has signed a 15-year supply agreement with Unilife Corporation for a customized proprietary device from its EZMix platform of dual-chamber devices with worldwide exclusivity for use with glucagon.

According to the company, the device has been customized for convenient portability and ease of use to enable rapid treatment during emergency situations with little to no training. The device automatically reconstitutes lyophilized glucagon when prepared for injection and features automatic, user-controlled retraction of the needle upon full dose delivery, virtually eliminating dosing errors and the risk of needle stick injuries.

For comments and feedback: contact editorial@rttnews.com

http://www.rttnews.com

This article appears in: News Headlines

Referenced Stocks: BIOD, UNIS


Read more: http://www.nasdaq.com/article/biode...on-rescue-device-20130606-00086#ixzz2VTDV9tUz


----------



## pacestick (17 June 2013)

this letter was released  by the company in response to an asx querry

June 17, 2013
Dear Unilife stockholders
I am pleased to advise that multiple deals with pharmaceutical customers relating to our Unifill ® platform and other game-changing technologies are now either complete or in the final stages of negotiation.
We have successfully completed negotiations with a global pharmaceutical company for a major long-term
supply contract for the Unifill syringe as referred to during our last earnings call. I can advise that this
contract is finalized with all terms having been agreed upon by both parties. The formal process of having
the execution copy of the contract signed is now taking place, and we have been advised by the customer
that it may require an additional few days or weeks to complete. While this process is taking slightly longer
than both parties originally anticipated, it is understandable given the size of the Company and the number
of steps involved.
I share the eagerness of many of our stockholders regarding this upcoming news, which I believe will
accelerate our commercial progress. However I am also not concerned about one contract with one
customer taking a little longer to announce than expected. Our focus is to build long term partnerships with a
diversified customer base and deliver substantial revenue and sustainable growth over coming years. In that
regard, I am very pleased with the fundamentals of our Company and excited about our future. I would
therefore like to take this opportunity to update you on some other significant commercial developments.
We expect to finalize negotiations with several additional pharmaceutical companies relating to our Unifill
platform of syringes this calendar year. I believe that some of these upcoming agreements have the
potential to be of equal or even greater financial magnitude than the contract I referred to above. In parallel,
we are also continuing to supply Unifill syringes to a number of other pharmaceutical companies who are
conducting human factor studies, drug compatibility studies and fill-finish integration studies. In each case,
the customer’s goal is to commercialize their drugs in various configurations from our Unifill platform. For
example, I can advise that batches of Unifill syringes will be delivered to four separate pharmaceutical
companies this week alone.
We must also not forget our first supply contract for the Unifill syringe that was signed last year, under which
we are supplying the product to a customer for use with a generic injectable drug in the autoimmune
therapeutic class. Significant commercial revenue and exclusivity fees are expected to begin under this
seven year contract during fiscal year 2014.
However Unilife is not a one product company. In recent years, our investments in R&D have created the
most expansive and highly differentiated portfolio of injectable drug delivery systems in the world. Our
proprietary technology platforms today span prefilled syringes, auto-injectors, wearable injectors,
reconstitution systems, intraocular delivery systems and specialized devices. Commercial negotiations
regarding customization programs and commercial supply contracts are now underway with multiple
pharmaceutical companies for more than a dozen products across these six platforms.

In April 2013, we announced our first long-term contract for the EZMix™ dual-chamber syringe, a gamechanging
system for the reconstitution and mixing of liquid or dry drug combinations. We have already
begun to generate revenue under the 15-year contract, and will be conducting user evaluation studies with
the customer this week. With the EZMix requiring only one intuitive step for reconstitution, we expect our
product will play a key role in differentiating their drug from the competition to rapidly secure market share
within this fast-growing market. We therefore look forward to the commercial launch of this product, targeted
for filing with the FDA in 2015, where, in addition to revenues from the sales of the EZMix syringe, we will
also share in their net drug sales via the receipt of exclusivity and royalty fees.
This customer is one of more than 15 pharmaceutical companies now pursuing products from within our
EZMix platform. Given the revolutionary nature of this proprietary technology, I can advise that many of
these prospective customers desire exclusivity to our EZMix products for use with a target drug. Having now
been informed by several customers that they have selected EZMix for use with target drugs, we look
forward to the finalization of some exciting agreements over the coming year.
Another significant area of commercial opportunity for Unilife relates to our wearable injectors (also known
as patch pumps or bolus injectors) for the subcutaneous delivery of long-duration or large volume drugs.
Several pharmaceutical companies have now advised us of their selection of our wearable injectors for use
with target programs that each includes up to seven pipeline drug candidates. In each case prior to our
selection, the pharmaceutical company conducted extensive evaluations comparing our wearable injectors
against competitor devices. This market sector is poised to experience hyper-rates of growth over the
coming decade, and we are considered to be the clear market leader by our customers.
We will begin to recognize revenue via customization programs and product sales for our wearable injectors
from several customers throughout fiscal year 2014. Many of these companies have also requested
exclusivity rights for a target therapy.
Significant progress is also being made with a multitude of other pharmaceutical customers seeking access
to additional products within our portfolio including the RITA™ disposable auto-injector, the LISA™ reusable
injector, Depot-ject™, Ocu-ject™ and Micro-ject™. Furthermore, I am pleased to advise that we have
successfully completed the first phase of a clinical development program announced in 2011 with a global
pharmaceutical company for our specialized device that will deliver a novel drug directly into a target organ.
The next program phase is now underway with additional revenue to be recognized in 2014.
With so many programs with so many customers now accelerating rapidly in parallel, a steady progression
of transformational, revenue-generating announcements can be expected between now and the end of the
calendar year. Together, I expect these upcoming agreements will herald our emergence as the new global
leader for injectable drug delivery. We remain fully on track to achieve our business milestones for calendar
year 2013 and beyond. Thank you for your continued support.
Yours sincerely
Alan Shortall


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2013)

pacestick said:


> this letter was released  by the company in response to an asx querry
> 
> June 17, 2013
> Dear Unilife stockholders
> ...



LOL

The ASX is asking them for market updates now.

Why would a regulatory body do that?


----------



## Draco5 (20 June 2013)

Shortall made an announcement about a contract that sent the share price up. After seven weeks there is still no contract. The ASX is right to question this. Without a contract it just looks like Shortall is manipulating the share price.


----------



## skc (20 June 2013)

Draco5 said:


> Shortall made an announcement about a contract that sent the share price up. After seven weeks there is still no contract. The ASX is right to question this. Without a contract it just looks like Shortall is manipulating the share price.




His letter to shareholders a couple of days ago sounded more like a H0tC0pper ramp than something you'd expect from a CEO. He's almost accusing people for their lack of patience, rather than acknowledging that he's failed his own timeline. Not to mention how he's never delivered the big revenue numbers that he seems to promise every so often.

I am open to the possibility, but I would be extremely surprised if this ends well.


----------



## Sean K (24 June 2013)

Still no contract. I think he said it was all signed a couple of weeks ago.



> I can advise that this contract is finalized with all terms having been agreed upon by both parties. *The formal process of having the execution copy of the contract signed is now taking place*, and we have been advised by the customer that it may require an additional few days or weeks to complete.



So, it's finalised, but not really finalised. If the 'execution copy' ie THE CONTRACT, is not signed, then it's not finalised.



I note that they have drawn down around $10m of the ATM facility the past couple of weeks. I think in an interview a while ago he stated that this would not likely be used and was a contingency. 

I think they needed to draw down on that to pay the staff incentives, also issued the past couple of weeks...


----------



## Country Lad (24 June 2013)

kennas said:


> Still no contract. I think he said it was all signed a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> So, it's finalised, but not really finalised. If the 'execution copy' ie THE CONTRACT, is not signed, then it's not finalised.




It's a roundabout way of saying both parties have a copy of the agreed contract but it hasn't been signed yet.



> I can advise that this contract is finalized with all terms having been agreed upon by both parties. The formal process of having the execution copy of the contract signed is now taking place, and we have been advised by the customer that it may require an additional few days or weeks to complete.




The steps of any contract is:

1. Contract prepared;
2. Parties negotiate the conditions;
3. Parties agree on the conditions;
4. Parties execute the contract, that is, they sign the contract which is normally subject to conditions whether precedent or subsequent;
5. The conditions are met and the contract goes unconditional;
6. The parties complete the contract;  "Complete" is the legal term.

According to the company's statement it would appear the contract is at step 3. 

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2013)

Country Lad said:


> It's a roundabout way of saying both parties have a copy of the agreed contract but it hasn't been signed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, two months later and they have not signed, or conditions haven't been met, so they haven't 'completed' the contract. Two months, to sign (say, 5 seconds) and what conditions take two months to meet? Perhaps they never meet them.


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2013)

Well, the only significant announcement since the new ground breaking contract was finalised some time ago is the directors have been issued some share based incentives (or just rort) based on nothing anybody is probably aware of. Apparently approved by shareholders. It's listed as:

15,000 common shares (equivalent of 90,000 CDI’s as approved by shareholders)

That was 6 July. Why they were issued then is anyone's guess.

I wouldn't be surprised if the ASX ask for another update on this 'supply contract', announced 13 May. Is that 10 weeks ago?

Or, the ASX is asleep at the wheel.

17 June:



> We have successfully completed negotiations with a global pharmaceutical company for a major long-term supply contract for the Unifill syringe as referred to during our last earnings call. I can advise that this contract is finalized with all terms having been agreed upon by both parties. The formal process of having the execution copy of the contract signed is now taking place, and we have been advised by the customer that it may require an additional few days or weeks to complete. While this process is taking slightly longer than both parties originally anticipated, it is understandable given the size of the Company and the number of steps involved.


----------



## Sean K (31 July 2013)

pacestick said:


> http://carpedmstocks.blogspot.com.au/
> 
> May 23
> $UNIS - Analyst Updates in Case you missed them
> ...




Quarterly out.

Revenue: $132K
Net loss: $10.4M
YTD Loss: $41.3M

This is the period of "hyper growth".


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 July 2013)

kennas said:


> Quarterly out.
> 
> Revenue: $132K
> Net loss: $10.4M
> ...




LOL. Kennas!


----------



## skc (31 July 2013)

kennas said:


> Quarterly out.
> 
> Revenue: $132K
> Net loss: $10.4M
> ...




The contract is about to be signed. To sign the contract there are lots of processes. I believe they are currently at the stage where the special ink to be used for the signing is being extracted from an unnamed exotic plant cutivated by a group of secretive monks living in the Swiss alps.

If you are that impatient, I won't tell you that the ink is not even the critical path. The paper which the signed contract will be printed on is made from a special tree that takes 50 years to mature. They planted the seed immediately after the essential terms are agreed upon. But hey these things take time, OK?!


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL. Kennas!




Yes, LOL. 



skc said:


> The contract is about to be signed. To sign the contract there are lots of processes. I believe they are currently at the stage where the special ink to be used for the signing is being extracted from an unnamed exotic plant cutivated by a group of secretive monks living in the Swiss alps.
> 
> If you are that impatient, I won't tell you that the ink is not even the critical path. The paper which the signed contract will be printed on is made from a special tree that takes 50 years to mature. They planted the seed immediately after the essential terms are agreed upon. But hey these things take time, OK?!



 

Now 6 August. 

7 weeks later no contract.

I hope I'm wrong for holders and I eat my words but this is a long trend of promising the world and failing to deliver.

That ATM facility will surely be tapped again.

But, it wasn't supposed to be!!!!

11 Oct 12



> Most recently, market misperceptions over an at-the-market (ATM) agreement with Cantor Fitzgerald last week for the potential sale of up to $45M in common stock over time at the sole discretion of the Company have driven shares to near all-time lows since listing on NASDAQ in 2010. Shortly after the ATM agreement, $UNIS announced an expansion of the Company’s commercial development team including the appointment of four senior executives (details undisclosed at this time) from the drug delivery device industry.
> 
> $UNIS also announced it has *no near-term plans to sell stock through the ATM facility *(http://finance.yahoo.com/news/unilife-expands-commercial-development-team-120000054.html) and has not yet sold any stock in the deal, which was misperceived by some as having already occurred. In addition, the ATM facility provides the Company with leverage in partnership discussions as it provides access to capital on flexible terms that could be *utilized for manufacturing scale-up to support commercialization and expansion activities.*
> 
> http://proactivecapital.com/2012/10...o-rebound-sharply-from-market-misperceptions/



This was supposed to be for "manufacturing scale-up to support commercialization and expansion activities."

Expansion of what??


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2013)

10 May



> Alan D. Shortall, Chief Executive Officer & Director
> 
> Thank you, Todd. Good afternoon and good morning to those in Australia. Before we discuss the quarter, I’m excited to tell you that we are getting ready to announce our first major long-term supply contract for the Unifill syringe. This is a significant multiyear commercial supply contract, with a major pharmaceutical customer that generates revenue immediately.
> 
> The negotiations for this agreement are complete. All terms have been agreed upon. The execution copy is being routed for signature by both parties. This agreement will establish Unilife as one of the leading supplier of pre-filled syringes in our industry. It also reaffirms all aspects of our business model.




June 17, 2013



> Dear Unilife stockholders
> 
> I am pleased to advise that multiple deals with pharmaceutical customers relating to our Unifill ® platform and other game-changing technologies are now either complete or in the final stages of negotiation.
> 
> ...




July 31, 2013



> Dear Shareholders,
> 
> Your Board, management team and employees have worked hard for many years to reach that critical point when all the pieces come together. For Unilife, that time is now. A large and growing number of pharmaceutical companies are seeking to partner with Unilife in recognition of how our game-changing products, world-class team and advanced operational capabilities can enhance and differentiate their injectable therapies. Several pharmaceutical companies have selected Unilife for major drug programs that we expect will be progressively announced and generate upfront payments during this calendar year.
> 
> I expect the announcement of these programs will transform Unilife. We are advised that a commercial supply agreement for the Unifill syringe remains in the formal process of being signed by a global pharmaceutical company. Agreements with several other pharmaceutical companies have now been through multiple iterations and are fast approaching ratification. Payments are already being received from some customers for device programs prior to the finalization of pending contracts.




LOL 

It's now 17 August. 

Must be due for another letter to shareholders stating the same old same old...


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2013)

Great Article in Forbes on Alan and his little charade.


How Is A $329M Syringe Company Still Unprofitable After 11 Years?

Classic

:horse:


----------



## Sean K (7 September 2013)

I hadn't seen this article before. Dates back to 2010, when Alan was paid $10m that FY. 

Three years later, still no contracts actually making any profit. 

This company is an amazing case study. In what I'm not sure. 

Sharp end of the pay scale despite losses


----------



## Draco5 (9 September 2013)

Unilife Signs Long-Term Supply Contract with Sanofi for the Use of Unifill ® Syringes with Lovenox ®

Unilife grants Sanofi long-term exclusivity subject to Sanofi purchasing 150 million Unifill syringes per year following a four-year ramp-up
Unilife to receive a minimum of $5 million and up to $15 million in milestone-based payments

YORK, Pa., Sept. 9, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company"  (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS), a U.S. based designer, developer and manufacturer of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced the signing of a long-term supply contract with Sanofi.

Unilife has agreed to supply Sanofi with the Unifill Finesse™, a customized device from its Unifill ® platform of prefilled syringes with automatic, needle retraction, for use with the anti-thrombotic therapy Enoxaparin Sodium sold under the brand names Lovenox ® and Clexane ® ("Lovenox" . The contract period can extend up to 2024.

Unilife has granted Sanofi the exclusive use of the Unifill Finesse with anti-thrombotic drugs during the contract period. Following a four year ramp-up period after market entry, exclusivity will be maintained, subject to Sanofi purchasing a minimum of 150 million units of the Unifill Finesse or other Unifill syringes per year.

Unilife can supply its Unifill syringes, including the Unifill Finesse, to additional customers in all other therapeutic classes outside of anti-thrombotics.

In addition to future revenue from the sale of Unifill Finesse syringes, Unilife may receive up to $15 million from Sanofi in milestones based payments with $5 million of these payments expected in 2013.

This supply contract replaces and supersedes all other agreements previously signed between both parties regarding the Unifill syringe platform. For commercial purposes and due to confidentiality clauses in the Agreement, additional terms of the contract are to remain confidential.

Comments by Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife

"Our Unifill syringes set a new standard for the delivery of all prefilled biologics, drugs and vaccines. Like other game-changing products in our broad device portfolio, the distinctive visual, safety and functional benefits of Unifill can be leveraged by pharmaceutical customers to enhance and differentiate their injectable therapies. We thank the Sanofi Industrial organization for their innovative vision and their support, and look forward to a long-term partnership."

"The signing of this supply contract reaffirms the business model we have worked so hard in pursuing. The long-term contract provides the customer with continuity of supply. The provision of exclusivity within a drug class also provides the customer with an opportunity to leverage our device's competitive advantages to drive user preference and differentiate their drug brands against competitors," Mr. Shortall concluded.


----------



## skyQuake (9 September 2013)

Well I'll be damned, there was a REAL contract!

Looks like it was sorta in response to the forbes article. 
Might see some good short covering tonite.


----------



## pacestick (10 September 2013)

To the Editors:

The recent article on our company by Abram Brown is rife with misrepresentations of fact, false innuendo and serious inaccuracies regarding Unilife and our CEO Alan Shortall. The article is so clearly malicious and motivated by those with negative intentions that I am sure Unilife shareholders and employees will recognize it for the scurrilous journalism it is. We informed Forbes in advance of publication of the false and inaccurate information, but they chose to recklessly go forward anyway. As one example, the article suggests that Mr. Shortall received “$18 million in cash and stock in the last three years.” This is factually wrong. In this article, Forbes has carelessly combined the cash and equity compensation reported for Mr. Shortall over two consecutive three-year packages. For the record, Mr. Shortall’s base annual salary has been $420,000 since 2004 and is at the 50th percentile among the published industry peer group. Mr. Shortall’s equity compensation is in the form of restricted stock and stock options with significant performance and market-based milestones clearly aligned to build shareholder value, which were overwhelmingly voted in favor by shareholders. The market capitalization of the Company would have to increase to $1.5 billion, five times the current value, for all restricted stock and options to vest. Should these milestones not be achieved, Mr. Shortall will forfeit his right to the related options and restricted stock. Equity grants provided to Unilife’s COO, Dr. Mojdeh, are subject to similar performance or market-based milestones. We would like all readers to know that rather than give this baseless article any credibility, we will allow our performance over the coming months to speak for itself.

J. Christopher Naftzger
VP, General Counsel, Corporate Secretary & Chief Compliance Officer
Unilife Corporation


----------



## skc (10 September 2013)

skyQuake said:


> Well I'll be damned, there was a REAL contract!
> 
> Looks like it was sorta in response to the forbes article.
> Might see some good short covering tonite.




Lol. I am still picking up my jaw from the floor as well. May be they decided to sign the contract with normal pen and paper instead of following the original plan of exotic Swiss ink and paper 



skc said:


> The contract is about to be signed. To sign the contract there are lots of processes. I believe they are currently at the stage where the special ink to be used for the signing is being extracted from an unnamed exotic plant cutivated by a group of secretive monks living in the Swiss alps.
> 
> If you are that impatient, I won't tell you that the ink is not even the critical path. The paper which the signed contract will be printed on is made from a special tree that takes 50 years to mature. They planted the seed immediately after the essential terms are agreed upon. But hey these things take time, OK?!




Interesting price action on UNIS. Spiked up 20% on open but closed only 4.5% higher on 6m volume (7x normal daily average).


----------



## skyQuake (10 September 2013)

In the arvo it was revealed UNS was getting sued by a former executive, and got a forbes write up !

In any case, looks like US sellers, Aussie buyers.


----------



## skc (10 September 2013)

skyQuake said:


> In the arvo it was revealed UNS was getting sued by a former executive, and got a forbes write up !
> 
> In any case, looks like US sellers, Aussie buyers.




Yes.. not sure what the real story is but definitely good entertainment.

This is the best part...



> He contends the company deliberately misled investors. When investors visited the facility, Smith says, Unilife ran fake production, turning the rural Pennsylvania factory into something like a Potemkin Village. According to the complaint, scrap went through the assembly line “to make it appear that Unilife was making product when it was not.”




http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambr...vestor-fraud-sec-violations/?partner=yahootix


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2013)

If you read this announcement correctly, it's no sure deal. Again.



> Unilife grants Sanofi long-term exclusivity *subject to Sanofi purchasing 150 million Unifill syringes per year* following a four-year ramp-up




So, Sanofi don't have to purchase the 150m syringes and if they don't there's no exclusivity agreement.

And the additional milestone payments will only be received if they reach the milestones. Milestones we do not know because of "confidentiality clauses."

And this announcement just a few days after spiking and they stated they knew nothing. 


Interesting Forbes article but isn't that old news? Some pretty wild claims there. Surely if they're true it will come out through various other witnesses during proceedings. Could be the end of them if it's true.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2013)

SHAREHOLDER ALERT: Pomerantz Law Firm Investigates Claims On Behalf of Investors of Unilife Corporation – UNIS

NEW YORK, Sept. 9, 2013 /PRNewswire/ – Pomerantz Grossman Hufford Dahlstrom & Gross LLP is investigating claims on behalf of investors of Unilife Corporation. (“Unilife” or the “Company”) (NASDAQ: UNIS).  Such investors are advised to contact Robert S. Willoughby at rswilloughby@pomlaw.com or 888-476-6529, ext. 237.

The investigation concerns whether Unilife and certain of its officers and/or directors have violated Sections 10(b) and 20(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934.  On September 4, 2013, an article was published in FORBES magazine questioning the veracity of the company’s financial statements.  On this news, shares of Unilife fell more than 14% from the previous day’s close, from $3.55 to $3.03.  On September, 9, 2013, an ex-employee of the company, Talbot Smith, filed a whistleblower lawsuit against the Company alleging fraud and violations of the federal securities laws. 

The Pomerantz Firm, with offices in New York, Chicago, San Diego and Florida, is acknowledged as one of the premier firms in the areas of corporate, securities, and antitrust class litigation. Founded by the late Abraham L. Pomerantz, known as the dean of the class action bar, the Pomerantz Firm pioneered the field of securities class actions. Today, more than 70 years later, the Pomerantz Firm continues in the tradition he established, fighting for the rights of the victims of securities fraud, breaches of fiduciary duty, and corporate misconduct. The Firm has recovered numerous multimillion-dollar damages awards on behalf of class members. See www.pomerantzlaw.com.



Oh dear.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2013)

Even the Eureka Report has misunderstood the announcement.

It's not a contract to purchase 150m syringes. 

They haven't agreed to buy any by this statement:

_Unilife grants Sanofi long-term exclusivity subject to Sanofi purchasing 150 million Unifill syringes per year following a four-year ramp-up_

This is a very deceptive announcement.


Possible fraud dogs Unilife

The Unilife Corporation (UNS) rollercoaster ride took another unexpected plunge today even as management secured an important contract with pharmaceutical giant Sanofi.

Shareholders should have been rewarded by the highly anticipated news that could generate more than $100 million in annual revenue for Unilife.

But corporate governance issues are dogging the stock, which crashed 7.8% in lunch time trade to 59 cents.

Unilife’s woes began when a recent article by Forbes highlighted credibility issues with management. Investors are further spooked by news that the company could be facing a class action lawsuit against its directors for allegedly breaching US Securities Exchange Act.

Separately a former ex-employee, Talbot Smith, has filed a whistle-blower lawsuit against Unilife for possible fraud and violations of the US federal securities act.

The allegations have overshadowed *Unilife’s contract, which will see Sanofi purchase 150 million of its retractable syringes *that will be pre-filled with Sanofi’s anti-coagulation drug.

Unilife will receive milestone payments of between $5 million and $15 million, on top of a royalty for every syringe sold. Some analysts estimate that the royalty payment could be worth as much as $100 million a year.

Unilife, which is listed in Australia and the US, is part of the Uncapped 100.


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2013)

At tleast The Australian has got this deal more correct.



> JOHN DURIE
> *Big pharma deal a fillip for biotech*
> BY:CRITERION From: The Australian September 11, 2013 12:00AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2013)

Here's Alan's answer when questioned about the Forbes article.

Um, I thought he was a marketing guru.


Our next question comes from Keith Markey from Griffin Securities.

Keith Albert Markey - Griffin Securities, Inc., Research Division

Just wondering if you could comment on the recent Forbes articles. We've certainly seen their effect on your stock price, and I'd like to hear it from you.

Alan D. Shortall - Chief Executive Officer, Executive Director, Member of Strategic Partnerships Committee and Chief Executive Officer of UMSL

Yes. Keith, thank you. Obviously, very disappointing. And I hate to dignify what I believe is a malicious piece of journalism from a reporter with little life experience due to his youth or business experience, with any comment at all. However, I perceive both articles as a vindictive attack on me personally as well as the company and all of its followers and supporters. I'm amazed by the arrogance of this young reporter, in fact. The articles as written are a slap in the face to you and some of Wall Street's top analysts and I'm including you in that, Keith, obviously, and some of the world's savviest portfolio managers, many of which are on this call. Both articles contain numerous misrepresentations of fact, misleading statements and serious inaccuracies regarding Unilife and myself as CEO. We sought to correct these errors and the statements with Forbes in advance of publication of the first article, but they chose to print the original, inaccurate and misleading content regardless. The second article, which appears to have been rushed to publication, just as the market began to digest the significance of our contract with Sanofi, it's -- that's of greater concern to Unilife and to me, notwithstanding the malicious personal attack on myself and Ramin's character or the fact that we were given virtually no opportunity for fact checking, we must question why Forbes was in such a rush to publish an article riddled with typos and grammatical errors within hours of us making the biggest announcement in our history. The article takes allegations from a former employee that was fired for cause and spins them as if they are facts. Given the content and timing of this second article, the Board of Directors and I feel that this was a calculated attack on Unilife, and we are investigating this matter and the motivations and factors behind it. But let me say this just to finish on that piece. If the Forbes article raised even a shred of a doubt about Unilife, its operations or mine or Ramin's business ethics, we are more than happy to host you and any other analysts or any of our investors to Pennsylvania at our facilities where we'll answer any questions. We are very transparent and an open book. As a matter of fact, we are planning to host an event for analysts, which we had to cancel earlier this year at our York facility in the coming months. And we're very proud of what we've come accomplished. And we have nothing to hide from our shareholders, customers or constituents. And these allegations from Smith that was -- had to stood down originally and asked to take 7 days leave while he stood down from his position to see if we could actually find a position for him within the organization, it's not a coincidence that 4 days later we received an anonymous complaint, an anonymous complaint, to which we actually thought came from somebody else. And then when we did terminate him 4 or 5 weeks later, we were then approached on the basis that we've fired him because he was a whistleblower. Now, the interesting thing is of the 4 or 5 weeks before that anonymous complaint with these allegations -- unfounded allegations come in, 4 or 5 weeks beforehand, as part of our corporate governance, which is very stringent, we got our executives to sign off before we do our earnings release, to sign off that as far as their judgment, they certify that there's no fraud or no issues in the company to which they believe that we should have informed the market. And he certified 4 to 5 weeks before that anonymous complaint saying that there was nothing to his [indiscernible]. So either it was a -- and my opinion, personally, he was actually fully misleading us when he signed that, that he believes it, or else on the alternative, when he actually put in the anonymous complaint. And we refused -- there was a -- we refused to what I believe was an extortion of money and we refused to pay it, to the extend with the threat of this public release of this information and that will give you how strongly I feel about it and how -- the fact is I have no concern because we've got containers load of documents to prove that what he says is actually malicious lies. So from that point of view, I could have settled for probably $120,000, $130,000, got him to sign a confidentiality agreement and got him to go away. I wouldn't do it. I won't have somebody extort money from us, I'd rather have it in the public arena and show just how robust our corporate governance is. And the FDA came in, in May with 4 days, with 2 auditors and they went through all our quality systems, to which most of the allegations relate to our quality and regulatory issues, and the FDA had no findings. In fact, in the final sign-off, they said to me that our quality system was exemplary for a medical device company. So that's it. You asked a simple question, Keith, I'm sorry.


----------



## Sean K (14 September 2013)

Wow, this guy Abram Brown is on a vendetta. 

Unilife: Former Executive's New Lawsuit Alleges Investor Fraud, SEC Violations

Nice work.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2013)

Latest quarterly financials out and they lost another $10m give or take. The 'immediate' revenues mentioned months ago have brought in a few hundred k by the look but it's not yet attributed to anything. 

The ATM facility that was not going to be tapped except for expansion is being used to pay the bills and the ridiculously large wages to a few executives.

In addition, they are being sued by a second employee for securities fraud which they did not advise the market of until they got a please explain from the SEC after unusual volume and the sp tanking.


----------



## pacestick (12 November 2013)

Unilife Announces Supply Agreement with MedImmune for Wearable Injectable Drug Delivery Devices


YORK, Pa., Nov. 11, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS), a U.S. based designer, developer and manufacturer of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced an agreement with MedImmune, the global biologics research and development arm of AstraZeneca, to customize and supply devices from its platform of wearable injectors for use with molecules in MedImmune's pipeline. 

Under this agreement, Unilife will supply MedImmune with customized devices from its platform of ReadyToGo™ wearable injectors. Several drug candidates from MedImmune's portfolio may be selected for use with Unilife's wearable injectors under the agreement. 

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chief Executive of Unilife, said, "This is the dawn of a new era for injectable drug delivery where a very sophisticated new class of wearable, disposable devices will allow patients to deliver the most advanced therapies with maximum comfort and convenience.  I am delighted that Unilife is setting the standard in serving biotech customers, such as MedImmune, and their patients within this category."

"We are pleased that MedImmune selected Unilife's technology after conducting a thorough evaluation process to identify simple and convenient wearable injectors that can be used to administer an injectable therapy wherever the patient is," Mr. Shortall concluded.

Unilife will generate revenue starting in the first quarter of fiscal 2014 on the basis of the customization and supply of its products to MedImmune.  Additional terms of the contract have not been disclosed.

The wearable injection category is expected to generate device sales in excess of $3 billion within five to seven years.

Conference Call Information

Unilife is hosting its quarterly earnings conference call at 4:30 p.m. U.S. EST today, during which the Unilife management team will review its financial results for the quarter ended September 30, 2013, this contract, other commercial partnerships and its future outlook. To listen, please go to: http://ir.unilife.com/events.cfm.  

About the ReadyToGo Wearable Injectors

The Unilife portfolio of ReadyToGo wearable injectors is a game-changing platform that addresses the unmet needs of biotech customers in delivering high-dose volume therapies wherever the patients are.  The ReadyToGo wearable injectors are supplied to the patient prefilled with the drug and ready-for-injection with no extra steps or parts required. Only three simple steps are required to inject the dose: peel, stick, click, with an on-body safety interlock, a Flexwear™ comfort catheter and an electronic user interface among an array of features that maximize patient comfort and awareness during all stages of use. The devices are designed to minimize disruption to a patient's normal daily lifestyle during the period of dose delivery.

The ReadyToGo wearable injectors are designed for integration with standard filling processes, utilize standard materials in the primary drug container and require no terminal sterilization. A fully programmable delivery regimen allows the bolus, basal or variable rate of dose delivery to be customized to specific customer, therapy and patient requirements. The electronics in the device can be easily detached and disposed for markets that require special electronics disposal procedures. A video of Unilife's platform of wearable injectors can be viewed on the Unilife website at http://bit.ly/19MYWTA.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's broad portfolio includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, ocular delivery systems and novel devices. Each of these innovative, differentiated platforms can be customized by Unilife to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information, please visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor and PR Contacts (US):  


Analyst Enquiries  


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell         


Lynn Pieper        


Jeff Carter

KCSA Strategic Communications


Westwicke Partners  


Unilife Corporation  

P: + 1 212-682-6300                  


P: + 1 415-202-5678   


P: + 61 2 8346 6500



SOURCE Unilife Corporation

You are subscribed to Unilife Corporation Investor Relations' e-mail alerts as calder@wix.com.au.

To update your e-mail and alert preferences, please click here.
To unsubscribe, please click here.

Unilife Corporation
250 Cross Farm Road , York, PA 17406
Service provided by Shareholder.com


----------



## pacestick (12 November 2013)

YORK, Pa., Nov. 11, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ:UNIS; ASX: UNS), a developer and supplier of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced its financial results for the quarter ended September 30, 2013, (the first quarter of Fiscal Year 2014).

Recent Highlights

    In September 2013, Unilife announced the signing of a long-term supply contract with Sanofi. Unilife has agreed to supply Sanofi with the Unifill Finesse™, a customized device from its Unifill ® platform of prefilled syringes with automatic, needle retraction, for use with the anti-thrombotic therapy Lovenox ®/Clexane ®. The contract period can extend up to 2024. In October 2013, Unilife received the first $5 million payment from Sanofi under the commercial supply agreement. Revenue from this payment has not yet been recognized, and was recorded as deferred revenue in the September 30, 2013 balance sheet.
    Earlier today, Unilife announced another cornerstone agreement with MedImmune, the global biologics research and development arm of AstraZeneca, to customize and supply devices from its platform of wearable injectors.  Under this agreement, Unilife will supply MedImmune with customized devices from its platform of ReadyToGo™ wearable injectors. Several drug candidates from MedImmune's portfolio may be selected for use with Unilife's wearable injectors under the agreement.  Unilife begins generating revenue starting in Q1 FY14 on the basis of customization and supply of its products to MedImmune. 
    Unilife continues to accelerate the expansion of its customer base, and has multiple customers in its commercial pipeline. Information regarding each customer partnership will be announced when it can be disclosed.

Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, commented: "As I have said all along, fiscal year 2014 is the inflection point for Unilife when we begin to show rapidly increasing revenue. As such, we reported revenue of $3.2 million in the first quarter of Fiscal Year 2014, which is an increase of 360% over the same quarter in the prior year. Although the comparison is against a small base, it is significant in that it shows the inflection point in our revenue. From here, I expect the slope to be significant.

"As we continue to increase our investment in R&D and operations, which is increasingly offset by our revenue, we are also narrowing our operating loss. As such, we have reported a 10% decrease in operating loss for the first quarter compared with the prior year period. The loss per share has narrowed by 25% to $0.12, compared with the prior year period. I anticipate sequential quarterly growth in Fiscal Year 2014, as well as significant annual growth this fiscal year and beyond.

"We are focused on rapid and significant growth in the long-term. To accomplish this, we will continue to increase our investment in R&D and operations, much of which will be offset by our increasing revenue. I am pleased with the results we are getting from our investment in these areas. A look at the breadth and quality of our product portfolio on our website shows how far we have come over the last two or three years. Although we can be cash flow positive this year, if we wanted to do so, it is not in the best long term interest of our shareholders. This is because limiting our investment in R&D today can dampen the growth we anticipate in 2017 and beyond," Mr. Shortall concluded.

Financial Results for Three Months Ended September 30, 2013

Revenue for the three months ended September 30, 2013, was $3.2 million compared to $0.7 million for the same period in 2012.

The Company's net loss for the three months ended September 30, 2013, was $11.2 million, or $0.12 per share, compared to a net loss of $12.5 million, or $0.16 per share, for the same period in 2012. Adjusted net loss for the three months ended September 30, 2013, was $7.1 million, or $0.08 per share, compared to $9.1 million, or $0.12 per share, for the same period in 2012. Adjusted net loss excludes non-cash share-based compensation expense, depreciation and amortization and interest expense.

Unilife reported $9.4 million of total cash and cash equivalents, including $2.0 million in restricted cash as of September 30, 2013.  This does not reflect the first $5 million payment from Sanofi under the commercial supply agreement, which was received in October 2013.

Conference Call Information

Management has scheduled a conference call for 4:30 p.m. U.S. EST on Monday, November 11, 2013, (Tuesday, November 12, 2013 at 6:30 a.m. AEDT), to review the Company's financial results, customer partnerships and future outlook.  The conference call and accompanying slide presentation will be broadcast over the Internet as a "live" listen-only Webcast.  An archive of the presentation and webcast will be available for 30 days after the call.  To listen, please go to: http://ir.unilife.com/events.cfm.  

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's broad portfolio of proprietary technologies includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, ocular delivery systems and novel systems. Each of these innovative and highly differentiated platforms can be customized to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information, please visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

Non-GAAP Financial Measures

U.S. securities laws require that when we publish any non-GAAP financial measure, we disclose the reason for using the non-GAAP measure and provide reconciliation to the most directly comparable GAAP measure.  The presentation of adjusted net income (loss) and adjusted net income (loss) per share are non-GAAP measures.  Adjusted net income (loss) represents net income (loss) calculated in accordance with U.S. GAAP as adjusted for the impact of share-based compensation expense, depreciation and amortization and interest expense.

Management believes the presentation of adjusted net income (loss) and adjusted net income (loss) per share provides useful information because these measures enhance its own evaluation, as well as investor's understanding, of the Company's core operating and financial results.  Non-GAAP financial measures should be considered in addition to results prepared in accordance with GAAP, but should not be considered a substitute for, or superior to, GAAP results.  A reconciliation of net income (loss) to adjusted net income (loss) is included in the attached table.

General: UNIS-G


Investor Contacts (US):                            


Analyst Enquiries                             


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell                       


Lynn Pieper                                       


Jeff Carter 

KCSA Strategic Communications                


Westwicke Partners                           


Unilife Corporation       

P: + 1 212-682-6300                                  


P: + 1 415-202-5678                           


P: + 61 2 8346 6500


----------



## pacestick (21 November 2013)

Unilife Signs Long-Term Supply Agreement with Hikma to Enhance Delivery of Generic Injectables

Unilife to receive $40MM in upfront and milestone payments
15-year supply agreement to launch initial 20 generic injectable drugs in syringes from Unifill platform
Unilife to begin commercial supply in FY 2014, annual minimum unit volume to exceed 175MM

YORK, Pa., Nov. 20, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife") (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS) today announced the signing of a long-term commercial supply contract with Hikma Pharmaceuticals PLC ("Hikma") (LSE: HIK) for the use of Unifill ® prefilled syringes with a range of generic injectable drugs.

Under the 15-year global agreement, Unilife will supply Hikma with customized prefillable delivery systems from its Unifill ® platform, including the Unifill syringe and the Unifill Nexus™ ("Unifill products"). 

Hikma has selected an initial list of 20 of its generic injectable products to be used with Unifill products. Unilife has granted Hikma exclusive global rights to its Unifill products for use with these specific generic injectable products. Additional injectable drugs may also be added to the exclusivity list subject to agreement by both parties.

Unilife will commence product sales to Hikma in early 2014. Under the terms of the contract, Unilife will supply Hikma a minimum volume of 175MM units per year following a rapid high-volume ramp up period.

In addition to product sales, Hikma will pay Unilife $40 million in upfront and milestone payments. An initial upfront payment of $5 million will be paid to Unilife immediately, with an additional $15 million in payments expected during 2014. The final $20 million in milestone-based payments will be paid the following year.

Market demand for generic injectables is rapidly shifting from vials to prefilled syringes.  However, conventional prefilled devices prevent universal attachment with any ISO standard needle hub or IV connector and are also associated with patient safety risks, including spontaneous disconnection and the leakage or occlusion of medication.  The superior design of Unilife's Unifill Nexus addresses these issues and is expected to rapidly become the preferred choice to deliver generic injectable drugs.

Mr. Said Darwazah, Chief Executive Officer of Hikma, stated: "This agreement supports our strategy of developing higher value products and we are extremely pleased to be partnering with Unilife to develop our generic injectables capabilities.  We look forward to leveraging Unilife's innovative platform of Unifill syringes to differentiate our injectable products and to increase our market share."

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chief Executive Officer of Unilife, stated: "Unilife has developed a full range of innovative and highly differentiated syringes under our Unifill platform to accommodate the needs of all prefilled biologics, drugs and vaccines. This strategic partnership with Hikma enables us to rapidly penetrate the large and fast-growing market for generic injectables. Hikma is one of the world's fastest growing pharmaceutical companies, and a top three supplier by volume in the $7 billion U.S. market for generic injectables. Together with our recently announced long term supply contract with Sanofi, this partnership with Hikma instantly positions Unilife to become one of the largest suppliers of prefilled syringes in the world."

The Unifill ® Platform

Unilife has developed an extensive proprietary platform of prefilled syringes under its Unifill ® brand. Unifill is the world's first and only known platform of prefilled syringes with automatic and fully integrated needle retraction.  Designed for intuitive use by healthcare workers or self-injecting patients, an audible, tactile click signals the injection of the full dose and the automatic activation of the needle retraction mechanism. Users can control the speed of needle retraction directly from the body into the syringe barrel by relieving thumb or finger pressure on the plunger to eliminate the risk of needlestick injuries or the aerosolization (splatter) of blood or tissue residue.  Unifill syringes are compatible with standard filling and packaging processes, with USP compliant materials in the primary drug container.

The Unifill Nexus™

The Unifill Nexus is a glass prefilled syringe that can be universally attached to ISO standard needless luer access devices (NLADs). The Unifill Nexus is designed to address patient safety concerns relating to the reported malfunction, breaking or clogging of some conventional glass prefilled syringes when attached to NLADs. Unlike some other needleless prefilled syringes, it features an ISO standard luer lock tip that is designed for universal attachment onto standard needle hubs and IV connectors and prevents the risk of spontaneous disconnection or leakage of medication. Like other syringes within the Unifill platform, the Unifill Nexus is compatible with standard filling and packaging processes and has USP compliant materials in the primary drug container.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's broad portfolio includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, intraocular delivery systems and novel devices. Each of these innovative, differentiated technology platforms can be customized to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information, please visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

About Hikma

Hikma Pharmaceuticals is a fast growing multinational group focused on developing, manufacturing and marketing a broad range of both branded and non branded generic and in-licensed products. Hikma's operations are conducted through three businesses: "Branded", "Injectable" and "Generics" based principally in the Middle East and North Africa (MENA) region, where it is a market leader, the United States and Europe. In 2012, Hikma achieved revenue of US$1,108.7 million and profit attributable to shareholders of US$100.3 million.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor / PR Contacts (US):


Analyst Enquiries


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell  


Lynn Pieper     


Jeff Carter           

KCSA Strategic Communications     


Westwicke Partners    


Unilife Corporation

P: + 1 212-682-6300    


P: + 1 415-202-5678    


P: + 61 2 8346 6500



SOURCE Unilife Corporation


----------



## pacestick (21 November 2013)

now at 70cents up 40%


----------



## Draco5 (21 November 2013)

Good result but still well short of where it should be.


----------



## piggybank (27 November 2013)

Up 7.5% at the close of the market at 79c.


----------



## pacestick (28 November 2013)

strong day on nasdaq just finishing should go above 80 cents heading towards the one dollar mark by end of year


----------



## pacestick (2 December 2013)

now at atwelve month high more contracts should come in perhaps by  year end


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2013)

I am reserving judgement until the money starts coming in, as we've seen all this hype and 'game changing' promise before. 

Even the so called revenue from last quarter was a sham as it was simply the remains of the Sanofi deal that was cancelled due to the new exclusivity agreement. They actually lost money on that deal. 

When you read the Hikma deal (what detail there is) the only seemingly guaranteed income is the $5m upfront to be paid 'immediately'. The rest seems to be totally dependant on further 'milestones' being met that there is no guarantee of.


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2013)

Now, this is finance reporting. Not the paid for adverts UNS have been conjuring up over the past few years, usually concocted by their debt financing buddies.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/187...vervaluation?source=email_rt_article_readmore

Absolutely brilliant article.


----------



## Draco5 (9 December 2013)

The writer of this article made the comparison between Unilfe and Retractable Technologies. Does RVP do prefilled syringes because that's where Unilife are looking to make the bulk of their profit. I didn't see any mention of it.



kennas said:


> Now, this is finance reporting. Not the paid for adverts UNS have been conjuring up over the past few years, usually concocted by their debt financing buddies.
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/187...vervaluation?source=email_rt_article_readmore
> 
> Absolutely brilliant article.


----------



## pacestick (13 December 2013)

Unilife bags Novartis deal for injectable tech
December 4, 2013 | By Michael Gibney
Share
Tools

    Comment
    Print
    Contact Author
    Reprint

Unilife CEO Alan Shortall

Unilife ($UNIS) is at it again. This time it's Novartis ($NVS) signing a deal with the injectable technology provider, adding to Unilife's impressive list of recent agreements with top pharmaceutical companies Sanofi ($SNY), MedImmune and Hikma.

Unilife and Novartis are keeping details of the deal under wraps for the most part, but FierceDrugDelivery spoke with Unilife CEO Alan Shortall about the 11-year-old company's strategy and its recent big-time agreements. Unilife specializes in injectable delivery devices for large molecules that are otherwise more difficult to administer. And this plays directly into the York, PA, company's long-term strategy, Shortall explained.

"With more and more patients self-injecting and more companies developing complex biologics, there is a convergence in the healthcare market that is changing the dynamics of the medical device market," Shortall said. "We've looked at the market and realized where the unmet needs are."

In just a few short months, Unilife has felt the payoff in a big way in the form of long-term supply agreements. With Hikma it's a $40 million deal for 15 years. With Sanofi it's 10 years, supplying at least 150 million units a year. And AstraZeneca's ($AZN) MedImmune will buy the company's wearable injectable tech for 20 years, Shortall said.

Novartis approached Unilife with a need for a delivery system to inject an unspecified early-stage pipeline drug using customized technology. Although he was mum on details, Shortall said that the target affects "a significant portion of the U.S. and the world" with current treatment exceeding $30 billion.

The technology itself is intended to replace surgery as a standard of care by injecting the compound directly into the affected organ, Shortall said.

"This is the delivery of a biologic directly into the organ in the body," Shortall said. "The other solution is to carry out surgery, and Novartis came to us to come up with an alternative, a new route of delivery."

So with some of the top pharmaceutical companies now pulling delivery technology for 10 years or more from Unilife's list of platforms, it's safe to say things are looking up.

"What you're seeing here is the first program emerging from the commercial pipeline," Shortall said, "indicative of commercial and financial opportunities with three of the top 10 pharma companies in the world. Pharma companies are challenged with the delivery of these compounds and we've come up with a solution."

- here's the release

Related Articles:
Unilife signs $40M deal to supply Hikma with prefilled syringes
MedImmune taps Unilife for wearable biologic injectable tech
Unilife aims prefilled syringes at patients who self-inject

Read more: Unilife bags Novartis deal for injectable tech - FierceDrugDelivery http://www.fiercedrugdelivery.com/s...deal-injectable-tech/2013-12-04#ixzz2nHymTxwq
Subscribe at FierceDrugDelivery


----------



## pacestick (17 December 2013)

and another agreement

Unilife Signs Agreement with Global Pharmaceutical Company Seeking to Use Ocu-Ject(TM) to Deliver a Drug into the Eye

Ocu-ject provides a tenfold improvement in the precision of delivering doses as small as 10 microliters

YORK, Pa., Dec. 16, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife") (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS) today announced the signing of an agreement with a global pharmaceutical company seeking to use the Unilife Ocu-ject™ ocular drug delivery system to deliver a target injectable therapy into the eye.

The identity of the global pharmaceutical company, one of the market leaders in ophthalmic therapies, as well as other terms of the agreement are not disclosed for commercial purposes and due to confidentiality requirements. Unilife will begin to generate revenue under the program in January 2014.

Unilife's Ocu-ject platform offers a breakthrough technology for the accurate and precise delivery of small dose volumes measured in microliters (uL) into the eye. Most ocular therapies for the treatment of conditions such as age-related macular degeneration, diabetic retinopathy, and diabetic macular edema are administered via intravitreal injection using a standard 1mL tuberculin syringe and needle. The potential for gross dosing inaccuracy is inherent with such conventional devices, which can compromise the ability of the drug to fully comply with its regulatory labeling requirements. Ocu-ject provides a tenfold improvement in the precision of delivering doses as small as 10 uL, which helps pharmaceutical customers ensure compliance with dose requirements on the drug label.

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chairman and CEO of Unilife said: "In tune with our commitment to address unmet needs within the pharmaceutical industry, we have created a new, significant drug delivery device category. Ocu-ject represents a game-changing delivery technology for ocular therapies, which is a large, fast-growing segment of the pharmaceutical market. We are pleased to have signed our first agreement for the Ocu-ject device platform, which is being pursued by a number of pharmaceutical companies seeking to maximize the clinical and commercial potential of approved and pipeline drugs that are targeted to treat a number of eye disorders. We look forward to serving these customers to address unmet market needs for the accurate, precise delivery of drugs to the eye."

About Ocu-ject™
The Ocu-ject device platform is designed to deliver drugs with small dose volume of between 10 microliters and 500 microliters for delivery into the eye with a level of accuracy and precision not possible with conventional syringes. It is designed for use with injectable therapies designed to treat diseases including Age-related Macular Degeneration (AMD), Diabetic Retinopathy, Diabetic Macular Edema and Uveitis. By minimizing over-dosing, the device platform has the potential to reduce the risk of increased intraocular pressure (IOP) and potentially minimize damage to the optic nerve. By further minimizing the risk of under-dosing, the platform has the potential to help avoid delivery of a drug outside its therapeutic window where its clinical efficacy may be compromised. The Ocu-ject platform also employs the highest grade drug contact materials unlike syringes currently used to inject into the eye.

To address specific customer, drug, and patient requirements, products from the Ocu-ject platform can be customized in a variety of configurations including prefilled, with either an attachable or integrated retractable needle, or for use with a drug vial. They are designed for intuitive use by clinicians, employ ergonomic features and have the potential to minimize patient pain and maximize safety.


----------



## piggybank (20 January 2014)




----------



## pacestick (24 January 2014)

the lawyers advertised for clients but no one came to the party


Unilife Announces Dismissal of Shareholder Class Action Lawsuit


YORK, Pa., Jan. 23, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife") (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS) announced today that a recent shareholder class action lawsuit against the Company and certain corporate officers in the United States District Court for the Middle District of Pennsylvania alleging violations of federal securities laws was voluntarily dismissed by the plaintiff.

The notice of voluntary dismissal was filed by the plaintiff after no additional shareholders of the Company petitioned the court to serve as lead plaintiff in the lawsuit before the December 31, 2013 deadline. 

As previously reported, the class action lawsuit was always considered to be frivolous and based mainly on the meritless allegations made by a former employee of the Company.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's broad portfolio includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, intraocular delivery systems and novel delivery systems. Each of these innovative, differentiated technology platforms can be customized to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information, please visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor / PR Contacts (US):   


Analyst Enquiries     


Investor Contact (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell             


Lynn Pieper              


Jeff Carter           

KCSA Strategic Communications     


Westwicke Partners   


Unilife Corporation

P: + 1 212-682-6300              


P: + 1 415-202-5678     


P: + 61 2 8346 6500

SOURCE Unilife Corporation


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2014)

Until we see revenue this is still highly speculative, with no fundamentals.


----------



## pacestick (1 February 2014)

quarterly out  receipts from customers last quarter 10,787 million


----------



## pacestick (4 February 2014)

Unilife Corporation Announces Financial Results For Fiscal Year 2014 Second Quarter

YORK, Pa., Feb. 3, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ:UNIS; ASX: UNS), a developer and supplier of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced its financial results for the quarter ended December 31, 2013, (the second quarter of Fiscal Year 2014).
Recent Highlights
• In November 2013, Unilife signed a long-term commercial supply contract with Hikma Pharmaceuticals PLC ("Hikma") for the use of Unifill ® prefilled syringes with an initial list of 20 generic injectable drugs. Product sales to Hikma will commence in early calendar 2014, with a minimum 175MM units per year to be purchased following a high-volume ramp program. In addition to product sales, Unilife expects to receive $40 million in upfront and milestone payments over the next two years. Unilife received the first payment of $5 million from Hikma during the second quarter of fiscal year 2014. Additional milestone payments have also been received during the third quarter of fiscal year 2014.
• In November 2013, Unilife signed an agreement with MedImmune, the global biologics arm of AstraZeneca, to customize and supply devices from its platform of wearable injectors for use with several target drug candidates from MedImmune's portfolio. Unilife is receiving regular payments from MedImmune under the contract.
• In December 2013, Unilife signed a contract with a global pharmaceutical company seeking to use Unilife's Ocu-ject™ delivery system to deliver a target injectable therapy into the eye. Revenue under the program is scheduled to commence during the third quarter of fiscal year 2014.
• In December 2013, Unilife signed an agreement with Novartis to supply clinical products from one of its platforms of injectable drug delivery systems for use with a targeted early stage pipeline drug. Unilife began to generate revenue under the Novartis under the program during the second quarter of fiscal year 2014. Additional payments are expected as the program continues this calendar year.
• Unilife also continues to receive milestone payments and revenue from other customer programs. This includes $5 million in payments from Sanofi during the first quarter of fiscal year 2014, with an additional $5 million being received during the current third quarter of fiscal year 2014. In total, Unilife has invoiced for more than $20 million since the start of fiscal year 2014, with the majority of that cash having been received since November 2013.
Mr. Alan Shortall, CEO of Unilife, commented: "This has been a strong quarter for Unilife, in which momentum continues to build. Many significant new long-term contracts have been signed with leading pharmaceutical companies including Novartis, MedImmune and Hikma. Milestone payments and revenue are increasing as a result of our execution of these and other customer programs. I expect this pace to continue as additional contracts progressively emerge from our large, expanding commercial pipeline."
Financial Results for Three Months Ended December 31, 2013
Revenue for the three months ended December 31, 2013, was $3.6 million compared to $0.7 million for the same period in 2012.
The Company's net loss for the three months ended December 31, 2013, was $16.3 million, or $0.17 per share, compared to a net loss of $14.6 million, or $0.19 per share, for the same period in 2012. Adjusted net loss for the three months ended December 31, 2013, was $8.3 million, or $0.08 per share, compared to $9.7 million, or $0.12 per share, for the same period in 2012. Adjusted net loss excludes non-cash share-based compensation expense, depreciation and amortization and interest expense.
Unilife reported $6.7 million of total cash and cash equivalents, including restricted cash, as of December 31, 2013. This does not include $6.2 million in cash generated under the Company's ATM facility with Cantor Fitzgerald in January 2014.


----------



## skyQuake (4 February 2014)

Negative seeking alpha article:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/198...understand-why-anyone-would-own-unilife-stock

Also earnings miss (-8c vs -5c expected)


----------



## pacestick (5 February 2014)

usiness relationship disclosure: Stone Street Advisors' company policy is to keep the bespoke, paid research and analysis we do for clients confidential. However in certain circumstances - and only with a client's explicit permission - we may share some or all of that research publicly. The above (the analysis/article) contains some of the research we performed for/with a client and from whom we received compensation for so doing. The client who paid for this research has a short position in UNIS and stands to gain if UNIS markedly decreases in price. In addition, following publication of this article, our client may continue to hold, add or reduce its position. The opinions presented herein are solely those of Stone Street Advisors LLC. Neither Stone Street Advisors LLC nor any of its members has a position in UNIS, nor do we have any plans to initiate one in the next 72 hours. The information and opinions presented in this article are presented as-is, and do not constitute any offer or solicitation. Stone Street Advisors LLC makes no representation as to the accuracy or completeness of the information contained herein and has no duty to update the information and opinions in the article. The content presented is not investment advice, nor is Stone Street Advisors LLC a Registered Investment Advisor.


as Kennas once posted about a  positive analysts report on  UNilife its nothing more thanm a paid advetisment  this time for the shorts


----------



## Sean K (6 February 2014)

pacestick said:


> usiness relationship disclosure: Stone Street Advisors' company policy is to keep the bespoke, paid research and analysis we do for clients confidential. However in certain circumstances - and only with a client's explicit permission - we may share some or all of that research publicly. The above (the analysis/article) contains some of the research we performed for/with a client and from whom we received compensation for so doing. The client who paid for this research has a short position in UNIS and stands to gain if UNIS markedly decreases in price. In addition, following publication of this article, our client may continue to hold, add or reduce its position. The opinions presented herein are solely those of Stone Street Advisors LLC. Neither Stone Street Advisors LLC nor any of its members has a position in UNIS, nor do we have any plans to initiate one in the next 72 hours. The information and opinions presented in this article are presented as-is, and do not constitute any offer or solicitation. Stone Street Advisors LLC makes no representation as to the accuracy or completeness of the information contained herein and has no duty to update the information and opinions in the article. The content presented is not investment advice, nor is Stone Street Advisors LLC a Registered Investment Advisor.
> 
> 
> as Kennas once posted about a  positive analysts report on  UNilife its nothing more thanm a paid advetisment  this time for the shorts



Yes, absolutely. How can you ever trust a promotional piece by someone who holds, or is short the stock. 

pacestick, 

Where did those receipts come from above? Upfront payments, or revenue from sales? And did they increase or decrease their overall loss?

Only $6m in cash means another diluting offer soon, and they will also have to tap out the ATM facility which was never supposed to be touched. Wasn't that just a year ago he said that. Smell that Snake Oil?


----------



## pacestick (8 February 2014)

The payments came from upfront payments which are scheduled to continue through the first half of the year at that time the hikma production is due to ramp up . This is also what he has been saying for some time and is so far delivering on
I expect the atm will be tapped out either end of march or early april .  More likely early april. I do not expect a secondary offering to occur untill  the planned second factory in europe(Ireland ?) is about to be built about three years a way.


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2014)

pacestick said:


> The payments came from upfront payments which are scheduled to continue through the first half of the year at that time the hikma production is due to ramp up . This is also what he has been saying for some time and is so far delivering on
> I expect the atm will be tapped out either end of march or early april .  More likely early april. I do not expect a secondary offering to occur untill  the planned second factory in europe(Ireland ?) is about to be built about three years a way.



So, do you think they've sold any syringes yet? All the money they're getting seems to be 'up front' payments, not 'sales'. It's a bit opaque, to say the least. Especially when they keep chiming on about 'confidentiality agreements'. No one knows what they're selling really.


----------



## pacestick (9 February 2014)

Actually I know they have sold some syringes. They have sold  syringes  to the unknown company that began to take commercial supply last july and is due tounch their product in the unifill syringe this july but it was always a small order . The larhger orders kick off this july when the hikma deal starts its ramp up by january the present production line will not be able to handle the demand for hikma sanofi  the unknown poharma and other samples that go out for testing . There fore I expect a order to be placed  for another production line  before easter


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2014)

Half yearly out today.

$4.3m left in the bank.
Losing about $14m a quarter, so, hmmm.
Accumulated deficit (dilution) $263m. ouch
Company continues to hand out massive incentive options based on no sales.

Any idea what this means?

*Mortgage Loans*
￼￼
￼In October 2010, Unilife Cross Farm LLC, a wholly owned subsidiary of the Company, (“Cross Farm”) entered into a loan agreement with Metro Bank (“Metro”), pursuant to which Metro provided Cross Farm with two mortgage loans in the amounts of $14.25 million and $3.75 million. The proceeds received were used to finance the purchase of land and construction of the Company’s corporate headquarters and manufacturing facility in York, Pennsylvania.

During construction, Cross Farm paid only interest on both term loans at the Prime Rate plus 1.50% per annum, with a floor of 4.50% per annum. Subsequent to construction, Cross Farm is paying principal and interest on both term loans, with interest at a fixed rate of 6.00%. The weighted average interest rate on both term notes was 6.00% during the six months ended December 31, 2013 and the year ended June 30, 2013.

The loan agreement contains certain customary covenants, including the maintenance of a Debt Service Reserve Account in the amount of $2.4 million, classified as restricted cash on the consolidated balance sheet, which will remain in place until Cross Farm and Metro agree on the financial covenants. The terms of the loan agreement allow the Company to use the Debt Service Reserve Account to pay monthly debt service on the mortgage loans, so long as the balance in the account is at least $1.6 million and is replenished to $2.4 million every six months. The Company was in compliance with its debt covenants as of December 31, 2013. However, there can be no assurance that the Company will be able to maintain the Debt Service Reserve Account balance for a period of 12 months from December 31, 2013. Cross Farm may prepay the loan without penalty. The U.S. Department of Agriculture has guaranteed $10.0 million of the loans.

*In connection with the two mortgage loans and other bank term loans, the Company has given Metro Bank a lien on substantially all of the Company’s assets except for the Company’s intellectual property and certain other assets that are subject to other third party liens.*


----------



## pacestick (14 March 2014)

Unilife Secures $60 Million Debt Financing with OrbiMed Advisors



YORK, Pa., March 13, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS) today announced that it has entered into a $60 million debt financing agreement with an affiliate of OrbiMed ("OrbiMed").

$40 million was funded to Unilife at the closing of the deal. Provided the Company is in compliance with the terms of the agreement, two additional tranches of $10 million each will be provided to Unilife in December 2014 and June 2015.

During the six year term of the agreement, Unilife will make interest-only payments to OrbiMed currently calculated at a rate of 10.25% per annum, with the principal to be repaid by March 12, 2020 ("Maturity Date"). OrbiMed will also receive a tiered royalty payment based on net sales generated by Unilife during each fiscal year of the agreement. The maximum royalty rate is 2.75% of annual net sales. The royalty rate decreases as annual net sales increases. Total royalties paid to OrbiMed under the agreement are capped as Unilife has the option to buy out the royalty payment, which is at a reduced amount at any time on or before the fourth anniversary of the agreement. No equity or warrants were or will be issued as part of this agreement.

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chairman and CEO of Unilife, said: "OrbiMed is one of the premier healthcare investors in the world. With OrbiMed and their independent advisors having conducted extensive due diligence into all aspects of our business, including our products, IP and commercial pipeline, we believe this agreement represents a significant endorsement of Unilife. In particular, I believe OrbiMed's decision to accept a small share of our future net sales highlights their confidence in our business model and future growth.

"This $60 million commitment provides us with the necessary capital to drive business growth as we bring several large contracts with existing customers through to commercial rollout. Our decision to take only $40 million of the $60 million upfront will ensure we have the cash to support our operations while minimizing interest payments. I believe Unilife's growing base of customers will view our long-term partnership with OrbiMed as a positive development, as it further strengthens our business position and capacity to meet their future needs," Mr. Shortall concluded.


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2014)

pacestick said:


> Unilife Secures $60 Million Debt Financing with OrbiMed Advisors
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a very smart investment by OrbiMed. Look, it's probably more complicated than this, but 10% PA? On what?  Nice. Who gets that these days? And, in 7 years, UNS have to pay the principle back. $60m? What happens when they default? No detail of that little gem. I think OrbMed is probably short UNS.


----------



## pacestick (24 April 2014)

> Unilife Responds to Malicious Blogs
> 
> YORK, Pa., April 22, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS, ASX: UNS) today issued a response on behalf of its shareholders in relation to a series of malicious blogs containing false and misleading information published over recent months by short sellers on the Seeking Alpha website.
> 
> ...




http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/unilife-responds-to-malicious-blogs-256264011.html


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2014)

Pacestick, I agree that there are sections of the US stock market commentary who are short UNS and then pick on the negative fundamentals of the stock, and it's CEO. They do disclaim that too. But, there's probably an equal number of brokers who give glowing reviews of UNS, who have been involved in placements and funding and also have a vested interest. 

My best guess continues to be that they will not get enough market share, nor be able to produce enough product at the right price, to compete. The bottom line is that they seem to be making plastic things not too much better, if at all, but more expensive, than the other guys...


----------



## pacestick (1 May 2014)

well some big companies are paying millions  just for the right to buy   the plastic bits in the near future

highlights from the 4c  below 



For this consolidated statement of cash flow for the Third Fiscal Quarter of 2014, I would like to highlight the following

• Total cash receipts from customers for the Current Quarter were $10.9 million, an increase of $10.8 million compared to the same quarter in Fiscal Year 2013.

• Total cash receipts from customers for the Fiscal Year to Date (nine months ended March 31, 2014) were $22.6 million, an increase of $21.5 million compared to the same quarter in Fiscal Year 2013.

• Unilife generated cash receipts from ten ongoing customer programs during the Fiscal Year to Date, with the majority of these programs generating cash receipts during the Current Quarter.

• Total cash at the end of the Current Quarter (March 31, 2014) was $39.8 million, an increase of $30.1 million compared to the same quarter in Fiscal Year 2013. Compared to the end of the Second Fiscal Quarter of 2014 (December 31, 2013), total cash at the end of the Current Quarter increased by $33.0 million.

• Cash flows relating to staff costs, research and development, and interest payments for the Current Quarter were stable
compared to the Second Fiscal Quarter of 2014.

• Net investing cash flows for the Current Quarter were $1.6 million, an increase of $1.0 million compared to the Second Fiscal

Quarter of 2014, largely due to an increase in equipment purchases relating to production scale-up.

• Total net operating cash outflow relating to operating activities for the Current Quarter was $2.0 million, compared to a cash outflow of $10.2 million for the same quarter in Fiscal Year 2013, a reduction of $8.2 million or 80%.


----------



## pacestick (31 July 2014)

Unilife Accelerates Investment to Meet Increasing Demand from New and Existing Customers

Revenue for fiscal year 2014 anticipated to be at the high end of the $12 million to $15 million guidance range
Unifill commercial sales to commence this fiscal quarter and accelerate through FY2015 and FY2016
First commercial Unifill Finesse manufacturing line operational with additional lines on order and in progress

YORK, Pa., July 30, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS), a developer and supplier of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced an acceleration of investments in manufacturing capacity, R&D, and facilities in response to increasing demand from pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies for its products and services. During the fourth quarter of fiscal year 2014, the Company invested approximately $16 million in capital expenditures and R&D above normal quarterly investments.

Mr. Alan Shortall Chairman and CEO of Unilife said, "We are scaling-up our operational capacity to support increasing demand from existing and new pharmaceutical customers. Some of this expansion is occurring ahead of schedule as customers seek to accelerate their commercial launch timelines under existing contracts, and we commence a multitude of new programs for the customization and supply of products from across our broad portfolio. This resulted in a surge of capital expenditure and R&D during the fourth quarter of fiscal year 2014. We have elected to capitalize on these opportunities by making this one-time increase in expenditure during the fourth quarter of fiscal year 2014.

"We begin fiscal year 2015 with 12 active programs from 11 customers, with additional contracts in the final stages of formalization. Cash receipts and revenue are expected to increase during fiscal year 2015 via a diversified and expanding base of customers and programs. We expect that ongoing investments in capital equipment and R&D during fiscal year 2015 will be funded by customer payments under existing and upcoming programs, our long-term debt financing agreement with OrbiMed and current cash on hand. In addition, we have access to $12.8 million under the ATM ("At the Market") facility with Cantor Fitzgerald. As we take receipt of additional manufacturing lines where we have made large upfront payments, we may also secure capital equipment financing, where appropriate, to support the continued scale-up of our production capabilities," Mr. Shortall continued.

Unilife remains on schedule to commence the commercial sale of three separate Unifill product lines to multiple customers between now and the middle of fiscal year 2015.  Commercial sales of Unifill ® syringes are scheduled to commence during the current first fiscal quarter of 2015 utilizing an existing commercial manufacturing line. Commercial sales of the Unifill Finesse ® and the Unifill Nexus are scheduled to commence during the middle of the fiscal year on additional manufacturing lines that are either in the process of being configured, or are now operational and in the process of being qualified.

Unifill products sold in fiscal year 2015 are expected to be used by customers for a range of purposes including compatibility studies and filling and packaging validation prior to the expected commercial launch of target injectable therapies.  In addition to generating revenue via the commercial sale of Unifill products, Unilife expects to receive upfront and milestone-based payments from various customers during fiscal year 2015.

Unilife also invested in an expansion of its manufacturing capacity for wearable injectors during the fourth quarter of fiscal 2014 in response to accelerating customer demand for programs that are either underway or about to commence. This investment by Unilife in its platform of wearable injectors has enabled the Company to provide customers with a broader range of product configurations utilizing a manufacturing line with key automated processes earlier than originally anticipated to support drug stability studies, feasibility programs, filling line validation, human clinical trials and human factors studies. Unilife also invested in the expansion of its manufacturing capabilities for additional product platforms across its broad portfolio of injectable drug delivery systems.

Unilife has completed a reconfiguration of its existing cleanrooms at its production facility in York, PA to accommodate new manufacturing lines for its Unifill products and wearable injectors that will support scheduled customer demand during fiscal year 2015. Unilife is also continuing the process of building new cleanrooms that will double the size of its cleanroom space at this facility to support the continued scale-up in production for existing and upcoming customer programs. This extra cleanroom space is expected to come on line in stages to support the planned arrival of additional manufacturing lines and equipment.

The Company has also increased its cross-functional R&D teams of engineers and other staff that are dedicated to servicing existing and prospective customers, with more than 200 staff now employed across the business. Part of the increase in R&D expenditure during fiscal year 2014 related to the supply of products and components to current and prospective pharmaceutical companies to support evaluation processes and user studies that are typically undertaken prior to the anticipated signing of contracts.

A video of the Unifill Finesse manufacturing line in operation and in the process of being qualified at Unilife's facility in York, PA can be viewed on the homepage of the Unilife website at www.unilife.com.

Fiscal Year 2014 Outlook

Mr. Shortall continued: "We are pleased with the trajectory of our business so far. We have invested in R&D during the last three years to build a critical mass in product range, industry expertise and operational capabilities. That investment is now generating revenue at an attractive growth rate. We are pleased to refine our full year revenue guidance for fiscal year 2014 to the high end of the $12 million to $15 million range that we had guided previously.

"We anticipate full year fiscal 2015 revenue to show strong growth over fiscal year 2014. We expect to moderate our investment in R&D during fiscal year 2015 while keeping SG&A largely flat. The increasing revenue and decrease in R&D investment is expected to allow us to continue narrowing our operating income loss and operating cash flow loss during fiscal year 2015.  As the mix of the revenue expands beyond fees and shifts toward commercial sales, we expect to naturally increase our investment in capital expenditure. Beyond our current plans, we do not anticipate any additional increase in capital expenditure during fiscal year 2015," Mr. Shortall concluded.

About Unilife

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's broad portfolio includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, intraocular delivery systems and novel devices. Each of these innovative, differentiated technology platforms can be customized to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, Pennsylvania. For more information, please visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

General: UNIS-G

Investor / PR Contacts (US):      


Analyst Enquiries       


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell       


Leigh Salvo                 


Jeff Carter            

KCSA Strategic Communications   


Westwicke Partners    


Unilife Corporation

P: + 1 212-682-6300              


P: + 1 415-513-1281      


P: + 61 2 8346 6500


----------



## Sean K (19 August 2014)

pacestick said:


> Unilife Accelerates Investment to Meet Increasing Demand from New and Existing Customers
> 
> Revenue for fiscal year 2014 anticipated to be at the high end of the $12 million to $15 million guidance range
> Unifill commercial sales to commence this fiscal quarter and accelerate through FY2015 and FY2016
> ...



I note that in this statement they claim to have about $12m in the ATM facility (that was never supposed to be touched, but has been used to pay the bills) but only a couple of weeks later they announced that it had been completely used up. LOL


----------



## pacestick (14 September 2014)

September 9, 2014
Unilife Corporation Announces Financial Results For the Fourth Quarter and Full Fiscal Year 2014

YORK, Pa., Sept. 9, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS), a developer and supplier of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced its financial results for the fiscal fourth quarter and full fiscal year ending June 30, 2014.

Recent Highlights

    Revenue for the Full Fiscal Year of 2014 was $14.7 million, an increase of approximately $12 million or over 400% compared to the prior year. Deferred revenue, which is cash that has been collected and is expected to be recognized within the coming 24 months, for the Full Fiscal Year of 2014 increased to $13.3 million.
    Cash receipts from customers were $23.7 million for the Full Fiscal Year of 2014, an increase of $22.5 million compared to the prior year.
    The net operating cash flow loss was narrowed by 20% over the year before, despite a significant increase in R&D investments. Over half of the Company's total annual operating expenses were invested in R&D during the Full Fiscal Year of 2014.
    At the end of the fourth quarter of Fiscal Year 2014, Unilife had 12 active customer programs, an increase of two programs since the end of the prior quarter, across all six of its product platforms.
    Since July 1, 2014, Unilife has commenced commercial sales of the Unifill ® syringe utilizing an existing commercial manufacturing line. Commercial sales of other products from the Unifill family, including the Unifill Finesse ® and the Unifill Nexus™, are scheduled to commence during the middle of the 2015 fiscal year on additional manufacturing lines that are either in the process of being configured or are now operational and in the process of being qualified.

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chairman and CEO of Unilife, commented: "Fiscal 2014 was a year of rapid growth in revenue, customers, supply agreements and production capabilities. Having made significant investments in R&D during the last three years, we have achieved a critical mass in product range, capabilities and industry expertise. Those investments are now generating revenue at an attractive growth rate as we enter into and execute upon supply agreements with a growing number of pharmaceutical customers."

"During Fiscal Year 2015, we look forward to achieving significant growth in revenue via commercial sales, customization fees and upfront payments from a multitude of customers and active programs. In parallel, we expect to increase capital expenditures in response to growing customer demand while moderating our investments in R&D and keeping SG&A largely stable. We also look forward to completing a number of additional significant supply agreements, which have taken longer than originally anticipated to complete but are now approaching the finish line. Based upon current cash on hand including the recently completed ATM, along with scheduled payments under existing and imminent agreements, we feel confident that we will have sufficient cash to offset our full year operating activities for fiscal 2015," Mr. Shortall concluded.

Financial Results for the Full Fiscal Year 2014

Revenue for the Full Fiscal Year of 2014 was $14.7 million, compared to $2.7 million for the same period in 2013. Deferred revenue increased to $13.3 million as of June 30, 2014. The Company's net loss for the Full Fiscal Year of 2014 was $57.9 million, or $0.59 per share, compared to a net loss of $63.2 million, or $0.78 per share, for fiscal year 2013.

Adjusted net loss for the Full Fiscal Year of 2014 was $38.8 million, or $0.40 per share, compared to $38.0 million or $0.47 per share for the prior year. Adjusted net loss excludes non-cash share-based compensation expense, depreciation and amortization, interest expense and the change in fair value of financial instruments.

Unilife reported $10.8 million in total cash and restricted cash at the end of Fiscal Year 2014, which ended on June 30, 2014. This does not include $12.4 million in net proceeds generated through the completion of our ATM facility in August 2014, or other cash receipts generated by customers since July 1, 2014.

Conference Call Information

Management has scheduled a conference call for 4:30 p.m. U.S. EDT on Tuesday, September 9, 2014, (Wednesday, September 10, 2014 at 6:30 a.m. AEST), to review the Company's financial results, customer partnerships and future outlook.  The conference call and accompanying slide presentation will be broadcast over the Internet as a "live" listen-only Webcast.  An archive of the presentation and webcast will be available for 30 days after the call.  To listen, please go to: http://ir.unilife.com/events.cfm.  

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ:UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's broad portfolio of proprietary technologies includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, ocular delivery systems and novel systems. Each of these innovative and highly differentiated platforms can be customized to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information, please visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

Non-GAAP Financial Measures

U.S. securities laws require that when we publish any non-GAAP financial measure, we disclose the reason for using the non-GAAP measure and provide reconciliation to the most directly comparable GAAP measure.  The presentation of adjusted net income (loss) and adjusted net income (loss) per share are non-GAAP measures.  Adjusted net income (loss) represents net income (loss) calculated in accordance with U.S. GAAP as adjusted for the impact of share-based compensation expense, depreciation and amortization and interest expense.

Management believes the presentation of adjusted net income (loss) and adjusted net income (loss) per share provides useful information because these measures enhance its own evaluation, as well as investor's understanding, of the Company's core operating and financial results.  Non-GAAP financial measures should be considered in addition to results prepared in accordance with GAAP, but should not be considered a substitute for, or superior to, GAAP results.  A reconciliation of net income (loss) to adjusted net income (loss) is included in the attached table.



General: UNIS-G


Investor Contacts (US):                 


Analyst Enquiries      


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell           


Leigh Salvo               


Jeff Carter                

KCSA Strategic Communications    


Westwicke Partners     


Unilife Corporation

P: + 1 212-682-6300                        


 P: + 1 415-513-1281    


 P: + 61 2 8346 6500


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2014)

pacestick said:


> September 9, 2014
> Unilife Corporation Announces Financial Results For the Fourth Quarter and Full Fiscal Year 2014
> 
> YORK, Pa., Sept. 9, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation ("Unilife" or "Company") (NASDAQ: UNIS; ASX: UNS), a developer and supplier of injectable drug delivery systems, today announced its financial results for the fiscal fourth quarter and full fiscal year ending June 30, 2014.
> ...




Any idea where the revenue came from RSM?

Revenue up 400%!

Share price down 60% since April


----------



## pacestick (7 October 2014)

Unilife Signs 15-Year Commercial Supply Agreement for Wearable Injectors with Sanofi

Unilife to be the sole provider of wearable injectors for all of Sanofi's applicable large dose volume drugs

YORK, Pa., Oct. 6, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS and ASX: UNS), a developer and supplier of injectable drug delivery systems, announced today the signing of a worldwide Master Services and Commercial Supply Agreement with Sanofi to be the sole provider of cartridge based wearable injectors for all of Sanofi's applicable large dose volume drugs, excluding insulins, for a minimum 15 years. Additionally the agreement will allow Sanofi to make Unilife's wearable injectors available to its partners for use with applicable molecules under joint collaborations.

Unilife has granted Sanofi non-exclusive access to its wearable injector technology during the agreement. Unilife maintains the right to enter into supply agreements with other pharmaceutical companies for the use of its wearable injectors, so long as Sanofi's non-exclusive access is preserved. Sanofi also has the option to extend the agreement for additional periods. In addition to an upfront payment and device sales, Unilife anticipates it will receive approximately $50 million from customization programs relating to Sanofi molecules and indications. Additional revenue is also expected from customization programs conducted under joint collaborations with Sanofi partners. Unilife will begin to generate revenue from Sanofi this fiscal year from an upfront payment, customization programs and initial commercial sales of the devices to Sanofi. Unilife and Sanofi will also collaborate in the development of other new technologies that address additional unmet or emerging needs for the delivery of large dose volume biologics. Additional information will remain confidential at this time.  

Mr. Alan Shortall, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Unilife said: "Unilife continues to advance our lead position in the fast-growing market for wearable injectors, a market which is expected to generate $8 billion in sales at an average $25 per unit by 2025. Based upon public information and industry forecasts, Unilife estimates that Sanofi has between 5 to 10 molecules that will be delivered in wearable injectors. With many pharmaceutical companies having up to a dozen large dose volume biologics that will each require an average of five million units per drug per year, our wearable injectors are poised to generate substantial revenue and growth moving forward. Additionally, we anticipate substantial incremental revenue will be generated from customization programs conducted under joint collaborations with Sanofi partners that choose to participate," Mr. Shortall concluded. 

Unilife Platform of Wearable Injectors

The Precision-Therapy™ platform of disposable wearable injectors can be worn on the body of a patient during the subcutaneous administration of a large dose volume drug. Unilife's wearable injectors can be prefilled, pre-assembled and ready to use, with only three intuitive steps for a patient to peel off the label, stick the product onto the body and click a button to commence the injection of a drug (Peel, Stick and Click™). Unilife wearable injectors require no terminal sterilization, utilize standard materials in the primary drug container and are supplied for seamless integration with standard filling and packaging systems. Products can be pre-configured to administer a measured dose volume over a designated period of time, typically ranging between one and thirty minutes. Unilife wearable injectors utilize a Flexwear™ comfort catheter for patient comfort, and an on-body safety lock that prevents unintentional activation.

The Global Market for Wearable Injectors

Wearable injectors are prefilled, disposable devices that are worn on the body of a patient during the subcutaneous administration of a large volume dose of medication. The market for wearable injectors is poised to experience rapid growth over the coming decade due to a convergence of market trends including accelerating pharmaceutical investment in biologics requiring large volume doses, and the shift of healthcare treatment from healthcare facilities to safe, simple and convenient self-injection by patients. According to the independent market research report Large Volume Wearable Injectors published by Roots Analysis in September 2014, it is estimated that the market for wearable injectors will generate up to $8 billion in sales by 2025, with 181 biologics across 14 disease areas identified for use with wearable injectors. The average selling price for a wearable injector is estimated to be on average between $25 and $35 per unit.

About Unilife Corporation

Unilife Corporation (NASDAQ: UNIS / ASX: UNS) is a U.S. based developer and commercial supplier of injectable drug delivery systems. Unilife's portfolio of innovative, differentiated products includes prefilled syringes with automatic needle retraction, drug reconstitution delivery systems, auto-injectors, wearable injectors, ocular delivery systems and novel systems. Products within each platform are customizable to address specific customer, drug and patient requirements. Unilife's global headquarters and manufacturing facilities are located in York, PA. For more information, visit www.unilife.com or download the Unilife IRapp on your iPhone, iPad or Android device.

General: UNIS-G

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements. All statements that address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate will occur in the future are forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements are based on management's beliefs and assumptions and on information currently available to our management. Our management believes that these forward-looking statements are reasonable as and when made. However, you should not place undue reliance on any such forward-looking statements because such statements speak only as of the date when made. We do not undertake any obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise, except as required by law. In addition, forward-looking statements are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results, events and developments to differ materially from our historical experience and our present expectations or projections. These risks and uncertainties include, but are not limited to, those described in "Item 1A. Risk Factors" and elsewhere in our Annual Report on Form 10-K and those described from time to time in other reports which we file with the Securities and Exchange Commission. 

Investor / PR Contacts (US):


Analyst Enquiries


Investor Contacts (Australia)

Todd Fromer / Garth Russell


Leigh Salvo


Jeff Carter            

KCSA Strategic Communications


Westwicke Partners


Unilife Corporation

P: + 1 212-682-6300


P: + 1 415-513-1281


P: + 61 2 8346 650

Unilife Corporation
250 Cross Farm Road , York, PA 17406
Service provided by Shareholder.com


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2014)

pacestick said:


> Unilife Signs 15-Year Commercial Supply Agreement for Wearable Injectors with Sanofi
> 
> Unilife to be the sole provider of wearable injectors for all of Sanofi's applicable large dose volume drugs
> 
> ...




pacestick, you've been copy and pasting UNS PR releases for some time with no comment or analysis of your own. Do you have a comment, or your own analysis to add?


----------



## galumay (7 October 2014)

kennas said:


> pacestick, you've been copy and pasting UNS PR releases for some time with no comment or analysis of your own. Do you have a comment, or your own analysis to add?




Probably worth reporting him if he does it again, its hardly in the spirit of a public forum and it adds no value. We seem to attract a few of these 'pumpers' that simply post pressers with no commentary or analysis, I know Joe has cleaned up a couple of them and Pacestick looks to be sailing close to the wind!


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2014)

galumay said:


> Probably worth reporting him if he does it again, its hardly in the spirit of a public forum and it adds no value. We seem to attract a few of these 'pumpers' that simply post pressers with no commentary or analysis, I know Joe has cleaned up a couple of them and Pacestick looks to be sailing close to the wind!



pacestick has suffered a great deal the past couple of years. UNS has been a turkey, with failed promises over a several years, if you add in the business's previous incarnations. The recent earnings result was down on forecast, but I'm still amazed they've secured any income. The past several years has all been up front / trial cash and going to the market continually. They've taken 100s of millions from the market to get to making, what? $3m. And, where did that come from anyway? You will never know because this company hides behind commercial-in-confidence without failure. With-out-failure. For all we know, UNS is buying their own stock just to make it look like they're selling their own plastic.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2014)

I'm a bit concerned that old pacestick isn't posting. He should be happy that this has crawled off the carpet and seems to have some life. Was that a bottom at 30 cents? Should be good support now between 40 and 50, but due to their business being suspect, anything could happen. Another law suite anyone? How about some detail on the contracts in the pipeline. If I hear 'game changing' about some nicely presented plastic again, with no sales or profit forecasts, you'll know about it. Looks like the shorters are still in the game to me.


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2015)

Getting up around the 90c mark which is encouraging for long term speculators. Almost back to where it was 5 years ago. Recently recruited a marketing guy from Intel. Intel sells what? Anyway, back to the real story, does anyone have a PnL from the last 5 years stating where their revenue comes from?


----------



## notting (31 July 2015)

See something I don't think I've seen before, up 60% yesterday down 40%  from yesterdays high.
Now that's a traders stock!
Time to bug the board room  so we can front run the next announcement.  What will it do Monday? :bounce:


----------



## notting (4 January 2016)

129% is that all you can give me in a day?  Come on!
Nothing like a tie up contract with a US company on the table.


----------



## skyQuake (4 January 2016)

notting said:


> 129% is that all you can give me in a day?  Come on!
> Nothing like a tie up contract with a US company on the table.




200% now thats more like it!

Can't wait to see UNIS US tonight


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2016)

Lost another lazy $25m last q. What's the market cap? Must be one of the most leaky corporations in history. 

Only a matter of time before yet another capital raising to keep the generous rem packages rolling on. Are they actually selling anything? They say $4.5m revenue but is it actual real sales to health companies using the devises on real patients? Or, is it for trials, or what? 

And, anyone know what the story is with the plan to sell the company? Who would buy something that has no real revenue losing $25m a quarter. A property developer perhaps?


----------



## skc (9 May 2016)

You often see companies hiding bad news in an announcement with innocent headings... but this is taking it a bit too far.

Announcement title: Conference Call Delay (marked non-sensitive by ASX)
Details: delay due to 



> due to the discovery by the Company’s current management team of violations of Company policies and procedures and possible violations of law and regulation by the Company’s former Chief Executive Officer and by the former Chairman of the Company’s Board of Directors who resigned in 2015.
> 
> The Company is investigating these matters and their potential impact on financial reporting and internal controls over financial reporting, related to previously-issued financial statements, current interim financial information, and management’s certifications. The investigation has just commenced due to the recent discovery by current management but has not to date discovered any financial loss to the Company.




Or in fewer words... 
The company officers may have lied through their teeth in the past. But no this is not price sensitive!


----------



## Sean K (12 May 2016)

You could see this was a management Ponzi Scheme from long ago. 

I have no doubt the great bald man will reappear in front of another dodgy idea again in the next year or so.

This is the third company he's started, milked, and destroyed.

I hope you got out pacestick. 

Good Forbes warning back in 2013:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambr...ill-unprofitable-after-11-years/#3ee1cb3d61b8

But, I was warning about this guy much earlier.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 May 2016)

kennas said:


> But, I was warning about this guy much earlier.




Yep, amazing how the market and investors can go so long being blinded by hype and 'potential'


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2016)

Oh dear, what a disaster. How did the bald man ever get a license to drive anything? He should be in jail.

http://www.publicnow.com/view/4503420DB9061E4DCFF713728EAA695F4848CC98


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2016)

The new UNS leadership seem to think they can resurrect this company, but how? What are they actually selling?

All the income to date has been from trials and cash raising.

Last years total revenue: $14.8m
Last years expenses: $101m
Current assets: $87m
Current liability: $174m

Losing $80m a year, and $90m in debt. 


And, how the hell did the bald man get a pay out after being investigated for fraud and sacked? 



> SG&A expense in fiscal year 2016 includes approximately $5.8 million of severance-related expense, of which approximately $3.6 million was share-based compensation, related to the departure of the Company's former Chief Executive Officer and former Chief Operating Officer, and $5.0 million of cost related to the strategic review process.




Incredible.


----------



## skc (6 April 2017)

UNS' latest announcement should be the end of this saga you'd think... you have to give it to the previous management for holding up a charade for 7 years. You have also got to shake your head about how blind some market participants truely are.


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2017)

What was incredible about this ordeal was the financiers and analysts who backed them for so long. It was heading to chapter 11 from the outset. Surely criminal charges against previous management for leading the market astray, etc. 

This is the third company the bald man has led to failure. If he starts another one, have your shorts ready!


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2018)

Anyone else followed this disaster? 

Would have been nice to short UNS a while ago.

What’s the latest?


----------

